# October 2018 15k SPAM Thread



## RBHeadge PE

Back by popular demand.  This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. The April 2018 Spam thread barely made it, but people are really excited for SPAM this cycle. I expect that we will fully bounce back. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the StB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. It's well known that NCESS won't release the results until we've reached the required number of posts. So start spamming!

The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me); and

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count;

total number of top page posts;

closest guess to the cut score without going over; and

last post to close out the thread (post #15,000), (not reply #15,000)

Winners get bragging rights and may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry @NJmike PE if I stole your thunder. The natives were getting restless.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We want our SPAM and we want it NOW!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You want the spam! You can't handle the spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

YAYYYYYY SPAM.


----------



## JohnLee

Registration for structural open on 11/29/2018 our results comes before that  so I'll say 11/28/2018


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

April 2018 was intense towards the end. We need reinforcements now.


----------



## JohnLee

@RBHeadge PE closest to the cut off score by discipline?


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> Registration for structural open on 11/29/2018 our results comes before that  so I'll say 11/28/2018


Nah, from what I remember, registration opens before test results come out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Trying to get these wire fill calcs right SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go SPAM.


----------



## vee043324

wooooooo it's back!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> wooooooo it's back!!


Oh yeahhh, D.C. is in the house!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's get weird coast to coast SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I've waited six whole months for this SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And I'm not going to let a day job get in way SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh boy, still pretty sore from company golf trip.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But! Open bar and BBQ? It was so worth it.


----------



## vee043324

spam over day jobs always &amp; forever.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the other hand, golf is pretty dumb.


----------



## vee043324

i wish i had access to an open bar right now ^^


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?

Edit: Ooh! Very first ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> @RBHeadge PE closest to the cut off score by discipline?


yeah, or you know whatever man.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to...100?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to...100?


this won't take long at this rate


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because Spam is stupid.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's the pre-lunch slump on the West Coast...


----------



## vee043324

we should hit 15k by end of november.


----------



## vee043324

because no excuses


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We should hit 15k by the end of next week. I want my enviros to get their scores asap.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned because Spam is stupid.


wrong thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Registration for structural open on 11/29/2018 our results comes before that  so I'll say 11/28/2018


It won't be before Nov 30


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Man, people at work are dropping like flies, everyone's getting sick. Drink your orange juice, EBers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh, now the spam will occupy all of my time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ikr


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, I somehow managed to not get sick literally all of 2016 and 2017. I suspect if I get sick this year, I'm pretty much going to die.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> wrong thread


Oh it's the right thread alright.

Spam is still stupid.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

No results before December. No way no how.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Viet food truck that rolls by every day has a great SPAM, egg, and rice deal. Such garbage, but so good.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> No results before December. No way no how.


The flooding in Clemson should delay things until at least January, right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> No results before December. No way no how.


Listen to this fool. He literally crossed the country to take this exam. These Vermonters are dedicated.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Listen to this fool. He literally crossed the country to take this exam. These Vermonters are dedicated.


I'm the new Baconator @Baconator


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is Baconator from VT?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> I'm the new Baconator @Baconator


Be careful, pride comes before the fall.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper PE said:


> Man, people at work are dropping like flies, everyone's getting sick. Drink your orange juice, EBers.


someone just said the same thing here. coast to coast!!

edit: tops :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> These Vermonters are dedicated.


No the word I was thinking, but sure lets go with that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> someone just said the same thing here. coast to coast!!
> 
> edit: tops :bananalama:


everyone get your flu shot


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> everyone get your flu shot


need to do that.


----------



## vee043324

we're already at 54? dang.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> everyone get your flu shot


Done last week. I love shots.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Clinical and recreational.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My place of business is all super concerned about emergency preparedness and proactive protective measures. Send out many emails about how important it is to get a flu shot.

Then they send out and email saying that due to budget cuts they won't provide one this year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kidding! I'm the ultimate square.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> we're already at 54? dang.


Yep, based on my non-mathmatical calculation, at this rate we'll hit 15k in March 2019


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> My place of business is all super concerned about emergency preparedness and proactive protective measures. Send out many emails about how important it is to get a flu shot.
> 
> Then they send out and email saying that due to budget cuts they won't provide one this year.


all the drugstores give them out for free with basic insurance!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Kidding! I'm the ultimate square.


I always thought of you as more of a border collie?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper PE said:


> Clinical and recreational.


and allergy?  need to get back into those asap. took a few weeks off during last weeks of exam prep because i was scared to have an allergic reaction and lose any study time lmao


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep, based on my non-mathmatical calculation, at this rate we'll hit 15k in March 2019


So...basically a WAG?


----------



## vee043324

to be fair, i have had a few reactions in the past, one sent me to the ER, so it was a somewhat rational fear.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh you nukes...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So...basically a WAG?


SWAG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> to be fair, i have had a few reactions in the past, one sent me to the ER, so it was a somewhat rational fear.


That's pretty gnarly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> SWAG


SWAAAAAAAG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SWAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!


----------



## akwooly

good luck everyone.


----------



## vee043324

^ desperately need it thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SWAG: scientific wild ass guess


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> SWAG: scientific wild ass guess


I will make it a point to use this at my kickoff meeting today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oh you nukes...


LOL, I don't even work for a "nuclear" employer. I'm the loan nuke in my division of 4000 people.

topps


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I will make it a point to use this at my kickoff meeting today.


It's like a WAG, but more accurate because it's at least loosely based on scientific principles.

At my old job we had levels of initial estimates.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's like a WAG, but more accurate because it's at least loosely based on scientific principles.
> 
> At my old job we had levels of initial estimates.


I'm curious, were the other levels as hilariously named?


----------



## vee043324

where is everyone else?


----------



## vee043324

hello friends


----------



## vee043324

come join us


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm curious, were the other levels as hilariously named?


Some were, some weren't. I forget all of them and the order, but off the top of my head: Estimate, Ballpark, Rough Order of Mangnitude (ROM), Strawman, Guesstimate, SWAG, WAG, Arse Pull or POOA, s^&amp;t, pure s%^t


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> where is everyone else?


doing work, like I probably should get back to


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> doing work, like I probably should get back to


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Igual...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gleichfalls...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At roughly 100/hr, and assuming this happens through the night and weekends, which it won't, we'll get there in 150 hours.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A more reasonable estimate is about 575-625/workday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So maybe around Dec 5-7


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not being as active as I should be, HIIIII

I legit typed "HIGH" instead of "hi," meaning I am still brain dead from Friday.


----------



## caychanh

I guess its time to check in spam.  Its been awhile


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I'm not being as active as I should be, HIIIII
> 
> I legit typed "HIGH" instead of "hi," meaning I am still brain dead from Friday.


or get a new keyboard


----------



## matt267 PE

vee043324 said:


> wooooooo it's back!!


Who said it left?


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> wooooooo it's back!!


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?!


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> I guess its time to check in spam.  Its been awhile


missed you!!!


----------



## vee043324

matt267 PE said:


> Who said it left?


you know what i meant though.


----------



## caychanh

Its that time of year again.  Glad I'm not in agony anymore.


----------



## caychanh

I had some of that tiger claw during summer.  Perfect drink for the beach.


----------



## txjennah PE

caychanh said:


> I had some of that tiger claw during summer.  Perfect drink for the beach.


Hey there!  Good to see you around these parts.  

Edit: TOP. AT LEAST I HAVE ONE THING GOING FOR ME.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HIYA PEOPLE!


----------



## vee043324

already at 101.


----------



## caychanh

OOPS double postie.


----------



## caychanh

We might hit 15k in a week at this rate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> We might hit 15k in a week at this rate.


we won't.

And if we do, I'll edit the post to read 50k


----------



## txjennah PE

I need to spam my heart out if I want to passsssssss.


----------



## caychanh

As long as rules are laxed it is very doable.


----------



## caychanh

How about it?  lax the rules


----------



## JayKay PE

There is a giant drill rig parked outside of my office building and I am fighting the urge to see what they're doing.  I love a good sonic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I copied the rules (and pretty much the whole post) from the last spam thread, made a couple very minor updates

I'm not a mod, so it's not like I can enforce the rules anyway.

In the past, the rules weren't relaxed until a couple weeks in when it was obvious we wouldn't hit 15k for a very long time

This is just here to blow off steam and have fun anyway, so don't waste the pitch count if you know what I mean


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I copied the rules (and pretty much the whole post) from the last spam thread, made a couple very minor updates
> 
> I'm not a mod, so it's not like I can enforce the rules anyway.
> 
> In the past, the rules weren't relaxed until a couple weeks in when it was obvious we wouldn't hit 15k for a very long time
> 
> This is just here to blow off steam and have fun anyway, so don't waste the pitch count if you know what I mean


I don't know what pitch count means. ... I grew up with boxing and polo, neither of which involve much counting.  Just hitting things and being overly aggressive.  T_T


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## vee043324

Ble_PE said:


>


you're not allowed to complain if you're already a PE. that's a rule.


----------



## caychanh

I have a few co-workers that took the exam on Friday and I hope my spamming here can push them over the PE hump.  I also invited them to this forum, but I think they won't be in agony until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## daydreambeliever

You're mom SPAMS!


----------



## daydreambeliever

On another note.....Guess what I'm doing after work!!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever

Absolutely NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

daydreambeliever said:


> Absolutely NOTHING!!!!!


Yeah, I haven't gotten used to all this free time yet.


----------



## daydreambeliever

txjennah said:


> Yeah, I haven't gotten used to all this free time yet.


I'm so in love with my life right now. I can't even explain it. It's kinda silly though because I have a 3 year old so it's not like I actually have a life.


----------



## SacMe24

Well hello again EB Peeps !!...I see this tradition is alive and well...


----------



## vee043324

happy hour after work with coworkers.

#DCdrinkstoomuch


----------



## vee043324

pitchers of margs.


----------



## vee043324

tacos.


----------



## vee043324

was going to go home and have a v mellow night but no lets go get margs.


----------



## txjennah PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm so in love with my life right now. I can't even explain it. It's kinda silly though because I have a 3 year old so it's not like I actually have a life.


I totally know what you mean...I kept waking up in the middle of the night Saturday and Sunday, like really excited to wake up and not have to study all day.

Huge props to doing all this with a kid.  I was trying to get my license before starting a family, but looks like it's not going to work out that way


----------



## SacMe24

Tacos?... Nice....


----------



## SacMe24

I went to Home Depot during lunch and bought a new drill....there's something about buying new tools that I find soothing and fascinating at the same time haha...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Yeah, I haven't gotten used to all this free time yet.


This is an awkward period where you feel like you should study but don't have to, but what the heck do you do with all that free time?!?!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here?!


These are not the posts you're looking for. 

Let them pass.


----------



## SacMe24

What did you guys do this weekend after the exam? I spent it making wine ...got about 8 gal. right now aging in oak barrels ...I plan to celebrate in Dec. when we get the news that everyone who took the exam in Oct PASSED!!


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> What did you guys do this weekend after the exam? I spent it making wine ...got about 8 gal. right now aging in oak barrels ...I plan to celebrate in Dec. when we get the news that everyone who took the exam in Oct PASSED!!
> 
> View attachment 12044


My family came to visit, so went to a show with my husband and brother...napped...and started crocheting a cardigan!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This is an awkward period where you feel like you should study but don't have to, but what the heck do you do with all that free time?!?!


I know! I'm trying not to fall into the pit of laziness now that I have all this free time.


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> This is an awkward period where you feel like you should study but don't have to, but what the heck do you do with all that free time?!?!


I still feel that way and I took the exam in April...


----------



## JayKay PE

SacMe24 said:


> What did you guys do this weekend after the exam? I spent it making wine ...got about 8 gal. right now aging in oak barrels ...I plan to celebrate in Dec. when we get the news that everyone who took the exam in Oct PASSED!!
> 
> *photo snip*


This past weekend I went to the Corning Museum of Glass!  Was really neat; saw a bunch of cool glass stuff like micromosaics, orange frosted glass, and a live demo!  My favorite piece was this glass tunic piece!  Amazing to me!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! But wait, aren't rules in effect?

Also:

View attachment 9471


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam a bama.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SacMe24 said:


> I still feel that way and I took the exam in April...


I get that way sometimes even a year later.  It is so weird.


----------



## envirotex

vee043324 said:


> you're not allowed to complain if you're already a PE. that's a rule.


Musta missed that one...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> #DCdrinkstoomuch


Or not enough...


----------



## txjennah PE

We are having tacos tonight, yaaaasssssss.


----------



## JayKay PE

Rainbow tortellini over in NYC for din-din over here!


----------



## Baconator

ME_VT_PE said:


> I'm the new Baconator @Baconator


#unlikely


----------



## leggo PE

Watching Hocus Pocus with some friends tonight. Also feeling like I'm still not 100% over my cold, which is less than great when I have my overnight relay race this weekend in which I'll be covering 20 ish miles over my three legs...


----------



## FromThisSoil

JayKay0914 said:


> This past weekend I went to the Corning Museum of Glass!  Was really neat; saw a bunch of cool glass stuff like micromosaics, orange frosted glass, and a live demo!  My favorite piece was this glass tunic piece!  Amazing to me!


I have been there 3 times - very cool place. We last went in July. If any of you live within a 5 hour drive of this place I would say it’s worth going to check it out. My wife hates museums, but loves this place. The glass blowing demonstrations are very fun to watch.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Watching Hocus Pocus with some friends tonight. Also feeling like I'm still not 100% over my cold, which is less than great when I have my overnight relay race this weekend in which I'll be covering 20 ish miles over my three legs...


That sounds intense! Good luck, and hope your cold goes away stat!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mornin'


wood


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Baconator said:


> #unlikely


HE HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## JayKay PE

Have work today (they're trying out this new thing, 5-days a week, 40 hours?), but I'm totally not feeling it today.  Because I am going to a cat cafe after work to watch the hilariously inappropriate "Pet Sematary", while being crawled on by cats.

And I lied...I did not have tortellini last night.  I got into a cleaning rhythm and instead organized my surroundings that have been ignored during studying.  ...I found three scarves I had been missing and a jar of my favorite pasta sauce.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> (they're trying out this new thing, 5-days a week, 40 hours?)


yeah, not a fan of those personally


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, not a fan of those personally


I do prefer them over the 7-days, 80 hours.  But still, not a fan.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## shmoe

Hey dudes! First SPAM I get to contribute to while not waiting in suspense for results


----------



## txjennah PE

shmoe said:


> Hey dudes! First SPAM I get to contribute to while not waiting in suspense for results


Haha awww i love your profile pic, so cute.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Have work today (they're trying out this new thing, 5-days a week, 40 hours?), but I'm totally not feeling it today.  Because I am going to a cat cafe after work to watch the hilariously inappropriate "Pet Sematary", while being crawled on by cats.
> 
> And I lied...I did not have tortellini last night.  I got into a cleaning rhythm and instead organized my surroundings that have been ignored during studying.  ...I found three scarves I had been missing and a jar of my favorite pasta sauce.


Haha I know what you mean. There is a giant basket of laundry with my name on it.


----------



## User1

oh hi guys


----------



## matt267 PE

Are there rules to this thing?


----------



## shmoe

txjennah said:


> Haha awww i love your profile pic, so cute.


Aw thanks! Such a happy lil construction pup


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> oh hi guys


Hello hello @tj_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Hey dudes! First SPAM I get to contribute to while not waiting in suspense for results


@shmoe! Fellow English major! Long time no see!


----------



## vee043324

good morningggg


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, guten Morgen dear EBers!


----------



## txjennah PE

In the spirit of post-exam blues...favorite demotivational posters?  Here's mine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I do prefer them over the 7-days, 80 hours.  But still, not a fan.


80 hours over 7 days, or 14 days. One is much worse than the other


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I actually did get an email from the Maryland Board of Engineers this morning.

1) At 5:00AM and the notification woke me up

2) It's my 60 day notice that it's time to renew

If it weren't so early in the results wait cycle, I totally would have made a fake "I got an email from maryland!!!1!" thread. Maybe if I hold off renewing for another month, they'll send me another email so I can make the troll post.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, Spammers!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## RichardL91

I joined just to be here for the 2018 games!


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah said:


> We are having tacos tonight, yaaaasssssss.


Real tacos like from a Taqueria or Taco-Bell tacos?


----------



## RichardL91

And so it was foretold, the engineers would ague long into the night as to whether or not pi was a number and not the value 7/22.


----------



## SacMe24

We're having doughnuts at work in 30 min.... YUM !!! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> Real tacos like from a Taqueria or Taco-Bell tacos?


Ahahah we made them ourselves and definitely closer to Taco Bell  But my husband is Hispanic and we live in Texas, so we get plenty of the real thing when we visit his family/all the awesome restaurants around us.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 80 hours over 7 days, or 14 days. One is much worse than the other


The first one.  My office actually operates on the second one, typically, which is kinda alright

.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ooooooof.  I hate getting regulator emails that totally go against what I was hoping.  AAAAAAAAND when they're on multiple projects with you, so you wonder if it's going to bleed into the other project.


----------



## txjennah PE

We went to judge a Halloween contest from a different division. It was fun and they went all out with the decorations (i.e. they don't have to stay billable).

Now one of them is being a sore loser about the contest results over email, and that is my entertainment at the moment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Ahahah we made them ourselves and definitely closer to Taco Bell  But my husband is Hispanic and we live in Texas, so we get plenty of the real thing when we visit his family/all the awesome restaurants around us.


Great, now I want tacos. Thanks for nothing, spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sanity break spam


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Great, now I want tacos. Thanks for nothing, spammers!


I do too! But alas, just boring PBJ sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> just boring PBJ sandwiches for lunch.


@Master slacker would disagree with this sentiment.


----------



## Master slacker

txjennah said:


> I do too! But alas, just boring PBJ sandwiches for lunch.


Maybe you just need to liven it up some!  Try a double-decker PB&amp;J! 

Bread

PB

J

Bread

PB

J

Bread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I do too! But alas, just boring PBJ sandwiches for lunch.






Master slacker said:


> Maybe you just need to liven it up some!  Try a double-decker PB&amp;J!
> 
> Bread
> 
> PB
> 
> J
> 
> Bread
> 
> PB
> 
> J
> 
> Bread


I think you're looking for the lunch thread


----------



## JayKay PE

I need to make lunch...but it's already 2pm.  Maybe I should wait and just have a really big, really late, dinner?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I do too! But alas, just boring PBJ sandwiches for lunch.


I has a salad.  Sigh.


----------



## txjennah PE

I received the survey!

@knight1fox3, according to your Excel spreadsheet, what are my odds of passing if I received the survey the Monday after the exam?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> I has a salad.  Sigh.


Salads are the best! Especially with Starkist flavored tuna packets!



txjennah said:


> I received the survey!
> 
> @knight1fox3, according to your Excel spreadsheet, what are my odds of passing if I received the survey the Monday after the exam?


Based on the data I've collected to date, and the highly scientific methodology behind the resultant predictions, see below. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Salads are the best! Especially with Starkist flavored tuna packets *bacon*!


Fixed it for ya'


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Salads are the best! Especially with Starkist flavored tuna packets *turkey bacon*!





matt267 PE said:


> Fixed it for ya'


Fixed even further! :thumbs:


----------



## vee043324

surveyyyyyyy


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> Salads are the best! Especially with Starkist flavored tuna packets *white claw!*






matt267 PE said:


> Fixed it for ya'






knight1fox3 said:


> Fixed even further! :thumbs:


even more so.  :biggrin:


----------



## User1

i have chicken and vegetables :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> i have chicken and vegetables :dunno:


That's your problem.


----------



## leggo PE

I have a lentil wrap and an apple. Would post it in the lunch thread, but I'm more or less a broken record in that thread. I don't eat the same thing every day, but I eat basically the same things every week.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> That's your problem.


it actually wasn't terrible, and was filling. so it's ok? lol


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah said:


> Ahahah we made them ourselves and definitely closer to Taco Bell  But my husband is Hispanic and we live in Texas, so we get plenty of the real thing when we visit his family/all the awesome restaurants around us.


I looooove tacos...


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper PE said:


> Great, now I want tacos. Thanks for nothing, spammers!


You and I can have Chando's tacos on Thursday my friend... remember we have Food-truck Thursday here?


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49_PE said:


> I has a salad.  Sigh.


Did you toss it?

edit: TOP like a F***ING BOSS! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

People sure are taking the rules lightly so far....


----------



## Master slacker

rules?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> People sure are taking the rules lightly so far....


No rules, just right.


----------



## JohnLee

I just received the Survey you know what that means right?


----------



## User1

that you will get results.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

JohnLee said:


> I just received the Survey you know what that means right?


YOU FAILED!


----------



## JohnLee

ME_VT_PE said:


> YOU FAILED!


LOL Yup Just like last time two days after the test I got that email.


----------



## envirotex

JohnLee said:


> I just received the Survey you know what that means right?


That you signed up for the exam and they took your money...


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> YOU FAILED!


No, just a higher likelihood of failure.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Ohhhhh shit, motherfucker! I just NOW am seeing that the spam thread is ON!

I gotta prepare some prime shitposting material. 

Can I interest anyone in some:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good night, spammers! Until tomorrow...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## Master slacker

toast posties


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey remember a couple days ago when we thought we'd get to 15k in like 4 days.

Yeah... at this rate, the results aren't coming until like... March.


----------



## User1

My hip hurts and all I'm doing is sitting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> I just received the Survey you know what that means right?


That you took the exam this cycle?


----------



## Master slacker

George Jetson


----------



## JayKay PE

His boy, Elroy?


----------



## Master slacker

Daughter Judy


----------



## In/PE/Out

Jane, his wife


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> That you took the exam this cycle?


Yup I was hoping similar questions


----------



## Master slacker

Simply...


----------



## JohnLee

TOP 5 performance in a Superhero movie 2000-2010

1. Heath Ledger, Joker

2. Christian Bale, Batman. ..

3. Hugh Jackman, Wolverine. ...

4. Robert Downey Jr., Iron Man

5. Tobey Maguire, Spider man

Wild card Jim Carey, the mask


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> Simply...


i've been waiting for this my whole life.


----------



## Master slacker

... having...


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> Simply...






Master slacker said:


> ... having...


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> ... having...


A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME.

*starts jamming out*


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE

idk, I feel like Chris Evans for Captain America should be up there


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME.
> 
> *starts jamming out*






Master slacker said:


>


C'mon man. It's not even November yet.Or at least not in my time zone.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## knight1fox3

JohnLee said:


> TOP 5 performance in a Superhero movie 2000-2010
> 
> 1. Heath Ledger, Joker
> 
> *2. Michael Keaton, Batman*
> 
> *3. Mark Ruffalo, Hulk*
> 
> *4. Robert Downey Jr., Iron Man*
> 
> *5. Michelle Pfeifer, Cat Woman*
> 
> *Wild card Chris Evans, Captain America*


My edits.


----------



## Master slacker

RBHeadge PE said:


> C'mon man. It's not even November yet.Or at least not in my time zone.


If I'm not enjoying my job, I'm gonna drag you down to my level


----------



## matt267 PE

JohnLee said:


> TOP 5 performance in a Superhero movie 2000-2010


----------



## Master slacker

la la laaa


----------



## leggo PE

Eatin' Greek yogurt.


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


>


I mean...at least you kept it all to DC and didn't cross-pollinate with some Scarlet Witch or Black Widow.

@RBHeadge PE My chorus has been practicing Christmas songs for the past month.  I used my PE studying to get out of it.  Tonight will be my first night back to non-secular hell.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For the record, I don't despise christmas music. I've just got to be in the mood for it. And that mood tends to run from Dec ~20-25. My wife OTOH, wants to a ice-pick to her ear drums whenever christmas music is played, regardless of the date.


----------



## leggo PE

I prefer Christmas music in the month of December only.


----------



## User1

i prefer wonderful christmastime during all spam cycles, year round.


----------



## leggo PE

That is the exception.


----------



## JayKay PE

I like Christmas music during Christmas, which is December 8th to the 25th.  The only song I hate with a burning passion is the shoes song.  Yeah, a kid is trying to buy shoes for his dying mom, but I HATE IT SO MUCH.  IT'S SO SCHMALTZY.


----------



## JohnLee

leggo PE said:


> Eatin' Greek yogurt.


that's everyday for the next two month Greek yogurt banana peanut butter and chocolate protein


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I like Christmas music during Christmas, which is December 8th to the 25th.  The only song I hate with a burning passion is the shoes song.  Yeah, a kid is trying to buy shoes for his dying mom, but I HATE IT SO MUCH.  IT'S SO SCHMALTZY.﻿


tf is the shoes song ...


----------



## JohnLee

How are we skipping Thanksgiving ?


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## Master slacker

JohnLee said:


>


^^^ He legit looks identical to my brother in that pic

edit: ToP mo fuggas! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> tf is the shoes song ...


Sir, I want to buy these shoes for my mama, please
It's Christmas Eve and these shoes are just her size
Could you hurry, sir, daddy says there's not much time
You see she's been sick for quite a while
And I know these shoes would make her smile
And I want her to look beautiful if mama meets Jesus tonight

FILLS ME WITH UNMITIGATED RAGE

@JohnLeeThanksgiving is actually my second favorite holiday.  All the food/family of Christmas, but I don't need to buy presents.  My favorite holiday is St. Patrick's...but that's more about Irish coffee and corned beef than anything else.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm not skipping Thanksgiving.


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> Sir, I want to buy these shoes for my mama, please
> It's Christmas Eve and these shoes are just her size
> Could you hurry, sir, daddy says there's not much time
> You see she's been sick for quite a while
> And I know these shoes would make her smile
> And I want her to look beautiful if mama meets Jesus tonight
> 
> FILLS ME WITH UNMITIGATED RAGE
> 
> @JohnLeeThanksgiving is actually my second favorite holiday.  All the food/family of Christmas, but I don't need to buy presents.  My favorite holiday is St. Patrick's...but that's more about Irish coffee and corned beef than anything else.


Halloween and Thanksgiving !   I'm going to eat like i fail


----------



## Master slacker

sdfsdf


----------



## JayKay PE

dfgdfg


----------



## Master slacker

bsdfgsdsdg


----------



## In/PE/Out

We did the mash

We did the keyboard mash

The keyboard mash

It was a igyutdsrsedtguhoihycc


----------



## JohnLee

In/PE/Out said:


> We did the mash
> 
> We did the keyboard mash
> 
> The keyboard mash
> 
> It was a igyutdsrsedtguhoihycc


sdsdsagdsfngfmkjghuli;


----------



## leggo PE

What are Thanksgiving songs?  :dunno:


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> What are Thanksgiving songs?  :dunno:




or am I taking you too literally?

(Google is your friend)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Office Trick or Treat time.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Sir, I want to buy these shoes for my mama, please
> It's Christmas Eve and these shoes are just her size
> Could you hurry, sir, daddy says there's not much time
> You see she's been sick for quite a while
> And I know these shoes would make her smile
> And I want her to look beautiful if mama meets Jesus tonigh﻿t
> 
> FILLS ME WITH UNMITIGATED RAGE
> 
> @JohnLeeThanksgiving is actually my second favorite holiday.  All the food/family of Christmas, but I don't need to buy presents.  My favorite holiday is St. Patrick's...but that's more about Irish coffee and corned beef than anything else.


ew


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Office Trick or Treat time.


Hmm?


----------



## JohnLee

> 6 hours ago, In/PE/Out said:



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL this song is stuck in my head


----------



## In/PE/Out

JohnLee said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL this song is stuck in my head


Success!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## Master slacker

Simply


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Simply


DON'T YOU DARE


----------



## In/PE/Out

▄▄▄▀▀▀▄▄███▄

░░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░▐░▀██▌

░░░▄▀░░░░▄▄███░▌▀▀░▀█

░░▄█░░▄▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▐░░░░█▌

░▐█▀▄▀▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▌░░░░░▐█▄

░▌▄▄▀▀░░░░░░░░▌░░░░▄███████▄

░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐███████████▄

░░░░░le░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐█████████████▄

░░░░toucan░░░░░░▀▄░░░▐██████████████▄

░░░░░░has░░░░░░░░▀▄▄████████████████▄

░░░░░arrived░░░░░░░░░░░░█▀██████


----------



## Master slacker

habbening


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Hmm?


We have peoples kids come in and get bonus candy before heading out for the real thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> habbening


uh blunderful x-mas "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in hurry up and wait mode. I've got a crap ton of stuff with linked deadlines that has to get done before December, but I can't move on it any of it right now because I'm awaiting inputs from others. And those inputs are three weeks late. Ugghh, once those arrive I'm going to have a lot to do.  I won't be on here much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm, candy.... 

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## In/PE/Out

A grilled cheese consists of only these following items. Cheese. Bread with spread (usually butter). The only things I see on the internets consist of "melts". Almost every "grilled cheese" sandwich i see on here has other items added to it. The fact that this subreddit is called "grilledcheese" is nothing short of utter blasphemy. Let me start out by saying I have nothing against melts, I just hate their association with sandwiches that are not grilled cheeses. Adding cheese to your tuna sandwich? It's called a Tuna melt. Totally different. Want to add bacon and some pretentious bread crumbs with spinach? I don't know what the hell you'd call that but it's not a grilled cheese. I would be more than willing to wager I've eaten more grilled cheeses in my 29 years than any of you had in your entire lives. I have one almost everyday and sometimes more than just one sandwich. Want to personalize your grilled cheese? Use a mix of different cheeses or use sourdough or french bread. But if you want to add some pulled pork and take a picture of it, make your own subreddit entitled "melts" because that is not a goddamn grilled cheese. I'm not a religious man nor am I anything close to a culinary expert. But as a bland white mid-western male I am honestly the most passionate person when it comes to grilled cheese and mac &amp; cheese. All of you foodies stay the hell away from our grilled cheeses and stop associating your sandwich melts with them. Yet again, it is utter blasphemy and it rocks me to the core of my pale being. Shit, I stopped lurking after 2 years and made this account for the sole purpose of posting this. I've seen post after post of peoples "grilled cheeses" all over the internets and it's been driving me insane. 

You goddamn heretics. Respect the grilled cheese and stop changing it into whatever you like and love it for it what it is. Or make your damn melt sandwich and call it for what it is. A melt.


----------



## frazil

Thats an epic grilled cheese rant!  Too bad you didnt spread it over 100 posts.


----------



## frazil

Also I got a grilled cheese the other day and it came with tomatoes and apples!!  WITH NO WARNING!   Who does that?!


----------



## Supe

frazil said:


> Also I got a grilled cheese the other day and it came with tomatoes and apples!!  WITH NO WARNING!   Who does that?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

frazil said:


> Also I got a grilled cheese the other day and it came with tomatoes and apples!!  WITH NO WARNING!   Who does that?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## In/PE/Out

frazil said:


> Also I got a grilled cheese the other day and it came with tomatoes and apples!!  WITH NO WARNING!   Who does that?!


Heretics!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Also, apologies for the melt down I had...


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers!


----------



## JayKay PE

frazil said:


> Also I got a grilled cheese the other day and it came with tomatoes and apples!!  WITH NO WARNING!   Who does that?!


Wait, what?  Like...in the grilled cheese?  The only thing that is supposed to come with a grilled cheese is tomato soup.  If you're feeling ill.


----------



## Master slacker

a wunderbar


----------



## SacMe24

Good AM !!


----------



## SacMe24

If you have a trader joe's near you... I highly recommend you get a box of their pumpkin pop-tarts...OMG they're evil but good...


----------



## Sebastian

McRib + Trader Joe's Candy Cane Jo Joes = PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Grilled cheese with apples and tomatoes?? What the heck?!


----------



## JohnLee

leggo PE said:


> Grilled cheese with apples and tomatoes?? What the heck?!


YEAH! its called a southerner's Philly Cheese steak Lol


----------



## Master slacker

chrimastime


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Also, apologies for the melt down I had...


no apologies needed. we enjoyed it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Morning, spammers.






SacMe24 said:


> Good AM !!


Good afternoon


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> YEAH! its called a southerner's Philly Cheese steak Lol


There's so much wrong in that sentence


----------



## Master slacker

duplicate posting!  DUPLICATE POSTING!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

echolalia echolalia


----------



## Master slacker

i tattled on you, cheater


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who wrote the rules?


----------



## leggo PE

Rules don't seem to be in effect so far... I wonder if it has to do with the lack of presence of @NJmike PE?

EDIT: Topsies! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

Toasties


----------



## JayKay PE

I have to buy new tires for my car.  And Costco just started a sale on the tires that actually fit my rims.  Serendipity?


----------



## leggo PE

That's the spam talking.


----------



## JohnLee

Cheerios


----------



## JohnLee

Corn Flakes


----------



## JohnLee

Apples Jacks


----------



## JohnLee

Lucky Charm  Real Lucky Charm with shapes


----------



## JohnLee

Just pour sugar in a bowl of milk...


----------



## JohnLee

just received job offer


----------



## JohnLee

Spam counter!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi, I'm Tom, from MySpace


----------



## Master slacker

toast posties


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## Master slacker

stdkjgjhutydtryyt5re45


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What even is time?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The more I think about it, the more my head hurts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And, by corollary, what even is existence?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> just received job offer


Congrats


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What even is time?


Depends are you more of a QM or GR guy?


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Master slacker

fdgfgd


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We spammin'


----------



## JayKay PE

I should leave work for the day, since it is 5pm, but I have stuff that if I get it done today I'll not have to worry about it tomorrow.  Ugh.  Adulthood.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends are you more of a QM or GR guy?


As a mechanical, GR is about the end of my cognitive abilities that's for sure. Hence the headache! As long as it's big and moves slowly, I'm allllll good, sonnn!

Edit: Cool! Surprise ToPs! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also: SPAM!


----------



## In/PE/Out

My name is Artour Babaevsky. I grow up in smal farm to have make potatos. Father say "Artour, potato harvest is bad. Need you to have play professional Doto in Amerikanski for make money for head-scarf for babushka."I bring honor to komrade and babushka. Sorry for is not have English. Please no cyka pasta coperino pasterino liquidino throwerino.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Hello, everyone! This is one of the weirdest sites: or your money back! We have @knight1fox3, @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper PE, @matt267 PE,and much, much, more. PM them for questions, comments, complaints and information. Why not click on the EET or PPI ad link to see more? We have halloween and christmas pictures and so more on our spam threadz. Cheese is not a wild thing!!!!!!!!! Now I have decided to go for a world record. I will try to make the longest post ever, made completely out of text! Won't that be fun? I will just type, and type, and never, ever use copy and paste. Wow...I really must be bored. Just goes to show what boredom can do to you. Any way, that's it for now. Wait, no it isn't, I still have to keep going, and going, and going. Because I do. THE REST OF THE STUFF I TYPE WILL BE COMPLETLY IN CAPS JUST BECAUSE I CAN. THAT IS ALL. SEEYA!

Hi, I'm back. So far this is nowhere near the world record. I think. I don't exactly know where it is...oh, well. I'll just have to do the very best that I can. No one is really coming here, anyway. So it doesn't matter. By the way, PE-exam-answers.org is a worthwhile, community-service organization. The link is to a 100% fake  registration form that you can fill out just for laughs. I can't believe I'm bothering to do this. I have very low expectations for this. Noone ever reads this, I could do this all day long and I still wouldn't have any more lolz. This is just a pointless excursive in spelling errors and grammatical imprecision. May your day be shiney! Yay!


----------



## Road Guy

Is it hump day yet?


----------



## In/PE/Out

I
do
not
know
where
family
doctors
acquired
illegibly
perplexing
handwriting;
nevertheless,
extraordinary
pharmaceutical
intellectuality,
counterbalancing
indecipherability,
transcendentalizes
intercommunications'
incomprehensibleness.


----------



## matt267 PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Hello, everyone! This is one of the weirdest sites: or your money back! We have @knight1fox3, @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper PE, @matt267 PE,and much, much, more. PM them for questions, comments, complaints and information. Why not click on the EET or PPI ad link to see more? We have halloween and christmas pictures and so more on our spam threadz. Cheese is not a wild thing!!!!!!!!! Now I have decided to go for a world record. I will try to make the longest post ever, made completely out of text! Won't that be fun? I will just type, and type, and never, ever use copy and paste. Wow...I really must be bored. Just goes to show what boredom can do to you. Any way, that's it for now. Wait, no it isn't, I still have to keep going, and going, and going. Because I do. THE REST OF THE STUFF I TYPE WILL BE COMPLETLY IN CAPS JUST BECAUSE I CAN. THAT IS ALL. SEEYA!
> 
> Hi, I'm back. So far this is nowhere near the world record. I think. I don't exactly know where it is...oh, well. I'll just have to do the very best that I can. No one is really coming here, anyway. So it doesn't matter. By the way, PE-exam-answers.org is a worthwhile, community-service organization. The link is to a 100% fake  registration form that you can fill out just for laughs. I can't believe I'm bothering to do this. I have very low expectations for this. Noone ever reads this, I could do this all day long and I still wouldn't have any more lolz. This is just a pointless excursive in spelling errors and grammatical imprecision. May your day be shiney! Yay!


Wow, not sure i should be grouped with those others.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Wow, not sure i should be grouped with those others.


You're in a category all your own


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> No one is really coming here, anyway. So it doesn't matter.


We gotta do a better job plugging this thread. And I think this batch needs it more than previous cycles. I don't think we've seen a group of first-time test takers this skittish since Oct '14.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## JohnLee

Morning !!!!!!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Man you guys are never going to get results with spam activity like this...


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin'


wood


----------



## matt267 PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> Man you guys are never going to get results with spam activity like this...


Yeah, theses kids just don't get it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hiya


----------



## Ble_PE

This thread gives me a headache. Can't keep up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> This thread gives me a headache. Can't keep up.


There is no keeping up.  Just keep moving forward.


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out

Kids these days don’t know how to spam properly...


----------



## Ble_PE

Who you callin' kid?


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning!  I just got another email from a regulator pretty much saying I'm stupid! It's a wonderful day, and I am being fed pretty much every minute by my job!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker

[email protected]#[email protected]!#[email protected]!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> Man you guys are never going to get results with spam activity like this...


LOL, what's worse is that most of the spammers are already PEs. Very few test takers in here.

I guess they just don't want their results back yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Morning!  I just got another email from a regulator pretty much saying I'm stupid! It's a wonderful day, and I am being fed pretty much every minute by my job!


Those are always fun... for the regulator. local/state/fed?

Still want to be a P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning from the west coast, spammers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, happy Friday!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Believe in the power of SPAM. I'm a repeat taker and didn't pass until I spammed like a mofo in April 2018. 

Worship at the temple of the almighty SPAM!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those are always fun... for the regulator. local/state/fed?
> 
> Still want to be a P


I got one from state yesterday and one from local today.  I swear if I didn't have a flagel and tea in me, I'd be steaming mad!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who you callin' kid?


Someone at work (in a different office) the other day called me a youngster.  I had to politely point out that I was about a decade older than him.


----------



## JohnLee

In/PE/Out said:


> Kids these days don’t know how to spam properly...


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I just got another email from a regulator pretty much saying I'm stupid!


And?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is taking to long to be lunch time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

just 4.25 more hours to go


----------



## Master slacker

I think i'll leave at lunch because why not?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> And?


It's not a question of if I'm stupid, it's the fact that they couldn't wait until after breakfast to do so.


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> It's not a question of if I'm stupid, it's the fact that they couldn't wait until after breakfast to do so.


Good point.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## envirotex

simply having...


----------



## JohnLee

a long day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> a long day


A long long long day.


----------



## Master slacker

meh.  almost time to bail


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3 hr 20 min


----------



## Master slacker

whenever the f i want b/c what are they going to do?  Fire me?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sigh.


----------



## envirotex

top



Master slacker said:


> whenever the f i want b/c what are they going to do?  Fire me?


I'm thinking you need a break?

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

'still waiting for people to send me their inputs' spam


----------



## JayKay PE

I just ate six or seven cookies, I was not keeping count and kept grabbing one every time I went to the kitchen...This will not end pleasantly.


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

Luxurious Spam!


----------



## JohnLee

Elegant Spam!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I JUST WANNA BALL IN MY WRAITH


----------



## RBHeadge PE

'of course everyone sends me their inputs 15 minutes before I leave for the weekend' spam


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 'of course everyone sends me their inputs 15 minutes before I leave for the weekend' spam


Uh, hey, I want to install this Monday, can you get this done? 

F. No.  (Actually it was an easy one.  we did)


----------



## frazil

I should have started dinner before I started wine


----------



## In/PE/Out

You wot m8?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam and eggs for breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE

There's a Christmas commercial on.


----------



## Kalika PE

Jon Snow and Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> Jon Snow and Daenerys Targaryen


You know nothing....


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You know nothing....


This I know.


----------



## frazil

In/PE/Out said:


> You wot m8?


I don’t understand millennial.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

frazil said:


> I don’t understand millennial.


You should respect your elders


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Weekend SPAM.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Football Sunday spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BYE week spam


----------



## Kalika PE

Personal foul Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Kalika PE said:


> Personal foul Spam


On which team spam?


----------



## Kalika PE

knight1fox3 said:


> On which team spam?


The team with the “QB who holds the ball way too long” spam


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper PE said:


> @shmoe! Fellow English major! Long time no see!


Woooo! Happy to be back around! I took a summer class and two classes this semester to make up for taking a semester off for the PE, so I kinda disappeared for a bit.

Related, Sunday night homework SPAM


----------



## User1

ugh i got like 3 hours of work to do this weekend and havent started yet


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning!  

Random question for spam thread: is a brake fluid flush necessary?  Car is only 2 years old, 40k miles on it.  Googling an answer has lead to either resounding "no don't flush" or "yes do flush" answers.  Only costs $100 if I do it, but if I don't do it...I can use that $100 for more baking supplies.  Like that jelly roll pan I've been eyeing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> ugh i got like 3 hours of work to do this weekend and havent started yet


The office that houses our VPN moved this weekend, so therefore nobody got anything done.  Joy.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Walked in to 40 emails...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## In/PE/Out

Worked almost all weekend


----------



## Ble_PE

Screw that, my family time is much too valuable to work all weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE

shmoe said:


> Woooo! Happy to be back around! I took a summer class and two classes this semester to make up for taking a semester off for the PE, so I kinda disappeared for a bit.
> 
> Related, Sunday night homework SPAM


welcome back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My designer put in his 2 weeks on Friday.  Turd.


----------



## JayKay PE

It's raining and miserable here.  I have not had tea yet.  I am not on a roll this morning.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Random question for spam thread: is a brake fluid flush necessary?  Car is only 2 years old, 40k miles on it.  Googling an answer has lead to either resounding "no don't flush" or "yes do flush" answers.  Only costs $100 if I do it, but if I don't do it...I can use that $100 for more baking supplies.  Like that jelly roll pan I've been eyeing.


No.

Post toasties


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Random question for spam thread: is a brake fluid flush necessary?  Car is only 2 years old, 40k miles on it.  Googling an answer has lead to either resounding "no don't flush" or "yes do flush" answers.  Only costs $100 if I do it, but if I don't do it...I can use that $100 for more baking supplies.  Like that jelly roll pan I've been eyeing.


Check your owners manual. I strongly suspect the answer is "no".

p.s. not everyone checks this thread or takes it seriously, for people paying attention and who know what they're talking about try


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My designer put in his 2 weeks on Friday.  Turd.


I guess this wasn't expected?


----------



## Master slacker

Post toasticles


----------



## JayKay PE

@Master slacker @RBHeadge PE Thanks!  That's kinda what I assumed, since my dad was like, "no.  fluid only gets flushed/replaced if you have brake work done.  your brakes are fine.  you're driving a corolla.  it'll last forever as long as you don't back into a hydrant".  I'll post it in the thread linked, to see if I can get more info/see if there is stuff I can do on my own to confirm I don't need replacement since this is a super-important SPAM thread and NOT an auto-help thread.


----------



## SacMe24

Morning from the West Coast.....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I guess this wasn't expected?


Nope.  Oh well, job satisfaction and all that.


----------



## JayKay PE

East coast beast coast.


----------



## JayKay PE

Even though I know my exam results aren't out, I still wandered over to the NCEES site so I could see "processing" and know that means they're at least thinking about putting me out of my misery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I forget, were you already in Phase 4?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> since this is a super-important SPAM thread and NOT an auto-help thread.


I think you got that backwards.  s'all good man.


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49_PE said:


> job satisfaction


Say what?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> Say what?


Good question.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I forget, were you already in Phase 4?


I'm in a weird phase where I'm now not even thinking about the exam/results due to the end of year coming so fast?  Plus I need to practice a bunch of baking, so I'm more worried about those ratios than beating myself up over results.

It's very odd that the exam took up so much of my thinking power and now I'm suddenly...not thinking about it at all?  Is that even a phase?


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM = MAPS to success mind blowing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Think!


----------



## JayKay PE

Think about what you're trying to do to me!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This day is forever long!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm in a weird phase where I'm now not even thinking about the exam/results due to the end of year coming so fast?  Plus I need to practice a bunch of baking, so I'm more worried about those ratios than beating myself up over results.
> 
> It's very odd that the exam took up so much of my thinking power and now I'm suddenly...not thinking about it at all?  Is that even a phase?


Yeah, stage 6 results. Specifically: pass


----------



## JayKay PE

Rain, rain, go away...come again some other day...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This day is forever long!


ughh, I need like 6 more hours in the day just to keep everything from falling farther behind.

Those inputs I needed were less than useless, so I'm have to do all that work too. Wish I knew this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, stage 6 results. Specifically: pass


HA.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,  Yeah, I'm def not at that stage.  I am fairly pessimistic that I passed (I get ultra nervous with tests), but I just feel weird that...I'm just not caring about the results really?  Life will go on if I passed or not, so my brain is just like "get a massage.  bake brownies.  go to that honey festival.  eat the fondue."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aside from the whole relegated-to-failure-attitude I think you've got a pretty good post-exam routine going on there.


----------



## JayKay PE

I bought a ton of honey comb yesterday.  So excited!  Delicious to eat on a hot english muffin!  I've discovered this is not something really done in the US and I accidentally have been doing weird things that my Polish grandmother always does.


----------



## JayKay PE

Prokofiev is wonderful to listen to when trying to solve soil/historic fill volume estimates.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Remember to vote tomorrow


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Prokofiev is wonderful to listen to when trying to solve soil/historic fill volume estimates.


Prokofiev is good, but I prefer Holst


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Prokofiev is good, but I prefer Holst


Eh, I do enjoy The Planets, but his other works...I mean, the rising falling scales and general ostinato (real folk songy) of his pieces kinda turns me off?  I enjoy listening to his St. Paul's, but not as background music while working.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Eh, I do enjoy The Planets, but his other works...I mean, the rising falling scales and general ostinato (real folk songy) of his pieces kinda turns me off?  I enjoy listening to his St. Paul's, but not as background music while working.


I was thinking of his other works besides The Planets...but maybe that’s because I played a bunch of them in high school band and college band.


----------



## JayKay PE

@In/PE/Out I like his stuff, just...if I'm at work I need something more mellow that I can kinda ignore.  I mean, my most intense music is either Vivaldi Seasons or musicals.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> @In/PE/Out I like his stuff, just...if I'm at work I need something more mellow that I can kinda ignore.  I mean, my most intense music is either Vivaldi Seasons or musicals.


My intense stuff...is way too intense to mention.   I listen to classical very seldom


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> My intense stuff...is way too intense to mention.   I listen to classical very seldom


My parents are both classically trained musicians...my dad, specifically, got his masters in oboe.  I, unfortunately, know too much opera and classical music and smooth jazz.

My life is a calm, understated, hell, in 4/4 time.


----------



## caychanh

A little bit quite on this week eh.  Lately, I've been trying to listen to classical music on a vintage turntable.  Not bad not crystal clear like cd, but the music is relaxing non fatiguing.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> My parents are both classically trained musicians...my dad, specifically, got his masters in oboe.  I, unfortunately, know too much opera and classical music and smooth jazz.
> 
> My life is a calm, understated, hell, in 4/4 time.


I’m the same way, except leave out the classically-trained parents...and musicals.  I always enjoyed big band jazz more than I did classical

edit: Top!


----------



## caychanh

Good time to start putting those Christmas records to use.  I picked up some Christmas vinyl at Goodwill for 50 cents a pop.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Ok everyone, break time is over; everyone back to work


----------



## JayKay PE

caychanh said:


> Good time to start putting those Christmas records to use.  I picked up some Christmas vinyl at Goodwill for 50 cents a pop.


Big fan that hipsters have made vinyls cool again.  Makes buying diamond-tipped needles for the victrola way easier!


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> I’m the same way, except leave out the classically-trained parents...and musicals.  I always enjoyed big band jazz more than I did classical


Musicals are awesome!  A sweet gig my dad has been riding for 30+ years.  Couple that with lessons for kids, and he's still got a pretty steady, mostly cash, income after retiring at 55 from being a teacher.  My dad actually played in a big band, I think either alto or soprano sax, but stopped after a while because of work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why is this day still not over!


----------



## Road Guy

what's for supper?


----------



## frazil

Burritos


----------



## ruggercsc

and Gas X with Beano


----------



## RichardL91

Marco!?


----------



## Kalika PE

RichardL91 said:


> Marco!?


Marco Colombini - Attorney at Law


----------



## RichardL91

For this of you in SoCal, there is a segment on KLOS on Monday mornings at 9 with Christian Hand and he breaks down classic rock songs by their audio tracks. Theyre AWESOME. Whats even better is theyre on soundcloud.

Heres the link to my favorite on so far, Steve Millers Take the Money and RUN

 "Take The Money &amp; Run" by The KLOS Sessions

https://m.soundcloud.com/theklossessions/fhf-take-the-money-run


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## shmoe

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin'


... well, you know


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We'll I'm probably the earliest person at work on the board


----------



## Master slacker

Post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin'


WOOD!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We'll I'm probably the earliest person at work on the board


Perhaps.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I-have-so-much-work-to-get-done-but-I-think-I'll-just-browse-538-for-a-couple-hours spam


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49_PE said:


> Perhaps.


"Turd hats?"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> "Turd hats?"


Say what now?

EDIT:
Sigh, is early.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

Wooooo.  Just got into work.  Late bird today!


----------



## Master slacker

boop


----------



## RichardL91

When is Friday?


----------



## Master slacker

blip


----------



## SacMe24

JayKay0914 said:


> I bought a ton of honey comb yesterday.  So excited!  Delicious to eat on a hot english muffin!  I've discovered this is not something really done in the US and I accidentally have been doing weird things that my Polish grandmother always does.


This sounds really tasty....do you just spread the honeycomb over the english muffin? Is there any butter involved?


----------



## Master slacker

wajwef


----------



## JayKay PE

SacMe24 said:


> This sounds really tasty....do you just spread the honeycomb over the english muffin? Is there any butter involved?


Yeah!  You toast the english muffin, and the wax actually starts to melt/mix with the honey in the comb structure!  As for butter being involved....there is always room for butter to be involved.  My favorite "trash treat" is peanut butter butter bread, where it's regular buttered bread (non-toasted) with creamy peanut butter on top.  Delicious and so bad for you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1 hour to go!


----------



## Master slacker

sefgdhthtrjtyrdjydrsjhtrsaw4tre4te5yayayehyshgbsdxffdsz


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

uy;uyfdfuyl


----------



## Master slacker

ktyrfgxbuikyouilsefduijy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

This thing doesn't even have 500 posts yet? Weak.


----------



## shmoe

Ble_PE said:


> This thing doesn't even have 500 posts yet? Weak.


I was just thinking that it looks like a whole bunch of people don't want their results before New Years...


----------



## SacMe24

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah!  You toast the english muffin, and the wax actually starts to melt/mix with the honey in the comb structure!  As for butter being involved....there is always room for butter to be involved.  My favorite "trash treat" is peanut butter butter bread, where it's regular buttered bread (non-toasted) with creamy peanut butter on top.  Delicious and so bad for you!


I will def. have to try this very soon.... uhmm... maybe this weekend! There's a farmer's market that sets up show near my house on Sat. and I'm sure they sell honeycomb ..


----------



## Master slacker

fghfghfghfdhfgh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> This thing doesn't even have 500 posts yet? Weak.


ikr



shmoe said:


> I was just thinking that it looks like a whole bunch of people don't want their results before New Years...


^this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's a slow day on the spam thread, and the forums as a whole. I guess everyone is voting or otherwise distracted by the election?


----------



## Master slacker

jll;iiino;


----------



## shmoe

slow rainy day SPAM


----------



## Master slacker

htdrt5yrtrdhtyjfhmtdrhhtrd


----------



## User1

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuushi


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's a slow day on the spam thread, and the forums as a whole. I guess everyone is voting or otherwise distracted by the election?


Hmm..I know for me, I had to take a break from the forum.  I really like talking with everyone, but I was so bummed out from the test that I needed a distraction that wouldn't remind me of the exam.


----------



## User1

I've just been actually working...it's a huge bummer on the forum front


----------



## Master slacker

sfdfgdsfgdsfgdg


----------



## Kalika PE

sfdfgdsfgdsfgdg^2


----------



## JohnLee

Gym time


----------



## JohnLee

500!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichardL91

Oh yeah, its vote day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Morning?


----------



## Ble_PE

Wood.


----------



## P-E

JayKay0914 said:


> My parents are both classically trained musicians...my dad, specifically, got his masters in oboe.


This day is gonna suck

i should have mastered in oboe, speaking of wood


----------



## matt267 PE

JohnLee said:


> SPAM = MAPS to success mind blowing


----------



## Master slacker

sffsadfgdrehsehtrsethrwewefr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A new day!


----------



## Master slacker

fdsdfgdfgsfdhdrfjhdtrjgsdtrhyetrtykyiluol;o


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Coffee!


----------



## Master slacker

dffdngsfrnmdmfhjk,ugiliou;po


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> A new day!


...that's the same as the old.


----------



## JayKay PE

P-E said:


> This day is gonna suck
> 
> i should have mastered in oboe, speaking of wood


Ah, oboe, the most majestic of the dying duck instruments.  Closely followed by the english horn and then bassoon.  All instruments that I get to hear beginners on when my father is teaching in the house.

...and @P-E you know if you mastered in oboe you'd be great at fingering...scales.  Just saying.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> ...that's the same as the old.


Not true. This one could be even WORSE.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## RichardL91

Welcome to the suck


----------



## P-E

JayKay0914 said:


> Ah, oboe, the most majestic of the dying duck instruments.  Closely followed by the english horn and then bassoon.  All instruments that I get to hear beginners on when my father is teaching in the house.
> 
> ...and @P-E you know if you mastered in oboe you'd be great at fingering...scales.  Just saying.


And every day wood blow


----------



## JayKay PE

P-E said:


> And every day wood blow


Start searching the forums for horn porn (shit, look at that Selmer Paris alto saxophone, if only I could take her home with me).


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bang a


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Start searching the forums for horn porn (shit, look at that Selmer Paris alto saxophone, if only I could take her home with me).


No.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> No.


No horn porn?  Or no alto sax?  Or are you a Yamaha guy?  Ooooof, check out the mouthpiece on this one!


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> No horn porn?  Or no alto sax?  Or are you a Yamaha guy?  Ooooof, check out the mouthpiece on this one!
> 
> View attachment 12098


Oh baby, does that horn blow!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not true. This one could be even WORSE.


I'm afraid you're right.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm afraid you're right.


I don't hear that very often.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Ble_PE Sometimes, when a man wants to spend a lot of money on a horn, he'll psyche himself up by buying an expensive mouthpiece.  Bitches love expensive mouthpieces.

*Edit* Of course this would be a top post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Men and their horns.


----------



## Master slacker

sadffdgrthtyrjfutykjugyiklgjdxhchxdjnydkjuy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have nothing to add to this discussion.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi spammers! It's been a long five days away for me.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

Toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

After lunch post.


----------



## Master slacker

post post post


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting while eating pretzel rods.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Actual lunch post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Been AWOL doing my kitchen remodel. Looks like I missed some action, spammers.


----------



## leggo PE

Not enough action though. I was gone 5 days and this thread only got like 8 more pages.


----------



## Master slacker

very few newbs.  sad


----------



## In/PE/Out

Post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want a do over.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ditto


----------



## shmoe

Last SPAM for the week. I head out tomorrow to a conference held on the Chesapeake Bay. Two days of crabs on the company card


----------



## Master slacker

Let us know what the Chesapeake Bay hookers are like!

For science!


----------



## RichardL91

Whens Friday?

Cuando es viernes?

Van est fritag?


----------



## leggo PE

Two days.


----------



## JayKay PE

Three days.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

N E V E R !


----------



## Master slacker

1 day

edit: and a ToP, biatches! :bananalama:


----------



## In/PE/Out

A L W A Y S !


----------



## Road Guy

Taco night!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil

S O M E T I M E S !!


----------



## Supe

RIP, brown work shoes.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm disappointed by the lack of spam going on in here.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Supe

Toasties


----------



## JohnLee

matt267 PE said:


> I'm disappointed by the lack of spam going on in here.


Which mean result wont be out until Christmas


----------



## Master slacker

sfdfghnfgdkj


----------



## JohnLee

fgjgfhfgccntfrtt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I AM NOT FEELING IT GUYS. Good thing my results don't hinge on this thread this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

JohnLee said:


> Which mean result wont be out until Christmas


I'm thinking that's too early for this year.



vhab49_PE said:


> I AM NOT FEELING IT GUYS. Good thing my results don't hinge on this thread this year.


It's a nice feeling isn't it?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm double posting from the baking thread and I don't even care.  I made pumpkin banana bread last night and it tastes awesome.  I am proud of myself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm disappointed by the lack of spam going on in here.






JohnLee said:


> Which mean result wont be out until Christmas





matt267 PE said:


> I'm thinking that's too early for this year.






vhab49_PE said:


> I AM NOT FEELING IT GUYS. Good thing my results don't hinge on this thread this year.


Gotta have a little pitty on the test takers. I think it's time to suspend the spam rules?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm double posting from the baking thread and I don't even care.  I made pumpkin banana bread last night and it tastes awesome.  I am proud of myself.


that's what the spam thread is for!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I AM NOT FEELING IT GUYS. Good thing my results don't hinge on this thread this year.


Amen to that


----------



## Master slacker

fgfghkjgtyuiftrur


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it?


Ah-mazing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting.  Because I'm just not getting work done.  So I might as well SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Posting.  Because I'm just not getting work done.  So I might as well SPAM.


Truth.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

posting because I have lots of work to get done, and no desire to do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting because I wrote a concise single sentence in an email.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posting for the sake of posting.


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting because people at work are making fun of me eating coned beef.


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gotta have a little pitty on the test takers. I think it's time to suspend the spam rules?


I think it's cute that you think the rules matter.


----------



## matt267 PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gotta have a little pitty on the test takers. I think it's time to suspend the spam rules?


Has anyone even been paying attention to them so far? Doesn't seem like it...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!

Edit: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1k!


----------



## envirotex

lunch time in 8


----------



## Master slacker

fdgsfgd


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties

edit: ToP!  Eat it, biatches! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

I...I go to get a glass of water and come back to this?


----------



## Master slacker

big glass of water


----------



## In/PE/Out

Why does my workplace still have the f*ckin’ air conditioning on still? It’s 36 degrees (Fahrenheit) where I am


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Why does my workplace still have the f*ckin’ air conditioning on still? It’s 36 degrees (Fahrenheit) where I am


Do you work where I do?  

Actually, our heat is on now.  But we have to have a window open so the doors will shut.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Eating salad.


----------



## In/PE/Out

vhab49_PE said:


> *Do you work where I do?  *
> 
> *Actually, our heat is on now.  But we have to have a window open so the doors will shut.*


State government?


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam post


----------



## In/PE/Out

Eating toasted raviolis


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out

I can keep going


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> State government?


no.  Private sector.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I walk away for a meeting and come back to this...


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for skipping an email and just walking over to the other person's cube to discuss.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has anyone ever gotten a document to review from a partner group that was so awful, that you wanted to reply back "this isn't worth my time to review and fix. come back with a serious attempt"?


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a document to review from a partner group that was so awful, that you wanted to reply back "this isn't worth my time to review and fix. come back with a serious attempt"?


Yes.  Do I ever get to actually say that?  No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Has anyone even been paying attention to them so far? Doesn't seem like it...


I've been trying. They either


don't read the response and re-ask the question

accuse me of trolling, even after I and others present documentation


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a document to review from a partner group that was so awful, that you wanted to reply back "this isn't worth my time to review and fix. come back with a serious attempt"?


Yes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yes.  Do I ever get to actually say that?  No.


I've done it a few times over the years. I'm typically at least polite about it. I've got something in front of me right now though, where I can't send back that response, so I have to basically rewrite it all. 

Problem is that I only have 2.5 hours left in the day. Rewiritng will take about an hour, and I still have about 4-5 hrs of my own work to get done before my weekend starts.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been trying. They either
> 
> 
> don't read the response and re-ask the question
> 
> accuse me of trolling, even after I and others present documentation


I mean, some of us around these parts do have the ability to officially warn... But now that the rules are temporarily suspended, I suppose that ship has sailed.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've done it a few times over the years. I'm typically at least polite about it. I've got something in front of me right now though, where I can't send back that response, so I have to basically rewrite it all.
> 
> Problem is that I only have 2.5 hours left in the day. Rewiritng will take about an hour, and I still have about 4-5 hrs of my own work to get done before my weekend starts.


Sounds like it's your problem you're not working tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Where the heck is this sudden cough coming from?! Grr.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I think it's cute that you think the rules matter.


Do we like have spam "rules", then suspend them later to get more spam from the newbies. It's like tradition


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!

EDIT: Topsies! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Spamabama!


----------



## leggo PE

Word to the lurking spammers!

The more you spam, the more statistically likely you are to pass the PE exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Posting because people at work are making fun of me eating coned beef.


Why? You're in New York, that's pretty normal along the NE corridor.


----------



## leggo PE

And just a reminder, NCEES will NOT release the results until this thread meets it's goal of 15k. Right, @EB NCEES REP?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Sounds like it's your problem you're not working tomorrow.


Yeah, I'll be working tomorrow. Just won't be getting paid for it


----------



## In/PE/Out

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a document to review from a partner group that was so awful, that you wanted to reply back "this isn't worth my time to review and fix. come back with a serious attempt"?


Yes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spamalot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spamalot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spamalot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spamalot


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Word to the lurking spammers!
> 
> The more you spam, the more statistically likely you are to pass the PE exam.


Truth.



leggo PE said:


> And just a reminder, NCEES will NOT release the results until this thread meets it's goal of 15k. Right, @EB NCEES REP?


I mean, I had to take it again last October because the spam thread just didn't make it in time in April.


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out

Tops!!


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do we like have spam "rules", then suspend them later to get more spam from the newbies. It's like tradition


I'm here for the spam, not the "rules."


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ what she said!!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamamamamamamama


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam, sheesh.


----------



## leggo PE

We are trying to make it to 1k and there are no rules... I don't get it.


----------



## leggo PE

At this rate, the results will NOT be released before the new year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToPs! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You October-ites better appreciate this. I already got my scores multiple times.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000?


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAMto1,000when?


----------



## Master slacker

peace


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

less than 200!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mediocrity rules!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bubbles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vhab49_PE this reminded me of you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octobass


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

on


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

my


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

desk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is kind of fun to walk up behind people and blow bubbles into their cube... it really freaks them out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!  SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @vhab49_PE this reminded me of you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octobass


For why?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> For why?


I thought you played cello?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or..maybe it was miniHab..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I got new strings for the fiddle (trying some fancy D'Addario Kaplan Amo strings) but ended up getting swamped by the kitchen remodel so it's just been sitting in the case. So sad...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000? Ok, back to actual work. Catch you later, spammers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or..maybe it was miniHab..


MiniHab does.  Or, really, (notmini)Hab or  Damn-near-full-grownHab does.  midsizeHab now plays viola.  Damn-near-full-grownHab has also been learning violin.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

How do you describe a kid who is almost as tall as you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How do you describe a kid who is almost as tall as you?


Copy-Paste?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Copy-Paste?


Sure.  That would work.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Got all my work done for the day — and I STILL had time to spam...now what?


----------



## leggo PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Got all my work done for the day — and I STILL had time to spam...now what?


Spam more. Duh.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

K spammers, less than 100 posts to 1k...


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming

Top :bananalama:


----------



## In/PE/Out

1


----------



## In/PE/Out

1


----------



## In/PE/Out

2


----------



## In/PE/Out

3


----------



## In/PE/Out

5


----------



## In/PE/Out

8


----------



## In/PE/Out

13


----------



## In/PE/Out

21


----------



## In/PE/Out

34


----------



## In/PE/Out

55


----------



## In/PE/Out

89


----------



## In/PE/Out

144


----------



## In/PE/Out

233


----------



## In/PE/Out

377


----------



## In/PE/Out

610


----------



## In/PE/Out

987


----------



## In/PE/Out

1597


----------



## In/PE/Out

2584


----------



## In/PE/Out

4181


----------



## In/PE/Out

6765


----------



## In/PE/Out

10946


----------



## In/PE/Out

17711


----------



## In/PE/Out

28657


----------



## In/PE/Out

46368


----------



## In/PE/Out

75025

(edit: TOP!!)


----------



## In/PE/Out

121393


----------



## In/PE/Out

196418


----------



## In/PE/Out

317811


----------



## Kalika PE

S


----------



## Kalika PE

P


----------



## Kalika PE

A


----------



## Kalika PE

M


----------



## Kalika PE

M


----------



## Kalika PE

I


----------



## Kalika PE

N


----------



## Kalika PE

G


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

We're getting closer...


----------



## In/PE/Out

What happened to all the folks that were active on here before the exam? They know that more spam: 1) expedites the release of results; and 2) lowers the cut scores for all the exams. Based on the amount of replies we have, the cut score is still pretty high...78. Get with it!


----------



## In/PE/Out

S


----------



## In/PE/Out

P


----------



## In/PE/Out

A


----------



## In/PE/Out

M


----------



## RBHeadge PE

well this thread escalated in a hurry


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!

Edit: ToP! AND 1,000th post! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You're welcome, October-ites.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wait, wouldn't post 1000 be on the bottom of page 40?

:biggrin:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

They don't know it, but the test takers are thankful.

1/15 down, 14/15 to go


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wait, wouldn't post 1000 be on the bottom of page 40?
> 
> :biggrin:


Is that how it works? I thought the bottom would be 999? Doesn't matter, still passed!


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, top of this page was post 1000.

And gosh, the newbies should be really, really grateful. Now it's time for them to pull their own weight.


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, top of this page was post 1000.
> 
> And gosh, the newbies should be really, really grateful. Now it's time for them to pull their own weight.


Who am I? Spammy Davis, Jr.?


----------



## RichardL91

Im gone for only a few hours and you jump from 21 pages to 40!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is that how it works? I thought the bottom would be 999? Doesn't matter, still passed!






leggo PE said:


> Yeah, top of this page was post 1000.
> 
> And gosh, the newbies should be really, really grateful. Now it's time for them to pull their own weight.


It doesn't matter.

But for the sake of spamming:

Depends on if the original post is counted as post #0 or post #1. I would argue that the OP was post 1, so the bottom of page 40 is post #1000 and reply #999, whereas the top of page 41 is post #1001 and reply #1000.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Im gone for only a few hours and you jump from 21 pages to 40!?


you're welcome


----------



## envirotex

RBHeadge PE said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> But for the sake of spamming:
> 
> Depends on if the original post is counted as post #0 or post #1. I would argue that the OP was post 1, so the bottom of page 40 is post #1000 and reply #999, whereas the top of page 41 is post #1001 and reply #1000.


back in my day, we used to get 50 posts on a page... ldman:


----------



## Road Guy

Gonna need to do better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

It’s snowing where I am


----------



## JohnLee

Its Cold Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning SPAM with JAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning CABLEGRAM for SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

I should create a scattergram for spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Could I build a parallelogram of spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally Friday!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yesterday was my Friday.

And only one more true Friday remains this year.


----------



## In/PE/Out

People are gonna see my post count and think I don’t do work or have no life, when in reality most of my post count is because of threads like this and posting low-quality content


----------



## Ble_PE

In/PE/Out said:


> People are gonna see my post count and think I don’t do work or have no life, when in reality most of my post count is because of threads like this and posting low-quality content


You have a long way to go to get to this point... Just ask @matt267 PE about having no life.


----------



## JayKay PE

A telegram for spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A kilogram of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A bad cardiogram due to spam

*edit* tops!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

A scam for spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A clam made of spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

A pram of spam for my little Sam?


----------



## In/PE/Out

I do not like spam in my pram, Sam I Am


----------



## JayKay PE

But do you like spam as a ham jam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Ma'am I swam for that spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A doorjamb made of spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A doorjamb made of spam?


+1 for spelling doorjamb correctly.


----------



## Ble_PE

Really ready for the weekend to start.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> You have a long way to go to get to this point... Just ask @matt267 PE about having no life.


Truth!


----------



## P-E

Late Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

In/PE/Out said:


> People are gonna see my post count and think I don’t do work or have no life, when in reality most of my post count is because of threads like this and posting low-quality content


Let's just say that I haven't spread 45K pearls of wisdom around these parts.


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> Let's just say that I haven't spread 45K pearls of wisdom around these parts.


Knit one, pearl one.  For every good post, there is a spam post.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> +1 for spelling doorjamb correctly.


I don't like misspelling things if I can avoid it.


----------



## RichardL91

FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## RichardL91

The anxiety is strong with this thread


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Late Wood


Better late than never!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

someone looking for woody?


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers! The air quality here today is terrible.


----------



## JohnLee

RichardL91 said:


> The anxiety is strong with this thread


this is just the beginning


----------



## matt267 PE

RichardL91 said:


> The anxiety is strong with this thread


You just need to spam more!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

JohnLee said:


> this is just the beginning


You have no idea.


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Knit one, pearl one.  For every good post, there is a spam post.


Nope, not even close.


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> Really ready for the weekend to start.


qftt


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for a drink!


----------



## RichardL91

leggo PE said:


> Morning, spammers! The air quality here today is terrible.


You must also be in SoCal


----------



## leggo PE

RichardL91 said:


> You must also be in SoCal


That's not the only place where there are fires in the state....


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Ready for a drink!


Appropriate top post for today, a Friday, any day!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> Appropriate top post for today, a Friday, any day!


----------



## Road Guy

via GIPHY


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Lunchtime is over where I’m at


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Appropriate top post for today, a Friday, any day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FUNNY STORY....


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

https://wqad.com/2018/11/08/driver-gets-out-of-car-punches-other-driver-in-the-head-in-road-rage-incident/


----------



## leggo PE

Ummm wow.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> https://wqad.com/2018/11/08/driver-gets-out-of-car-punches-other-driver-in-the-head-in-road-rage-incident/


He needs a spam blanket party.


----------



## In/PE/Out

vhab49_PE said:


> https://wqad.com/2018/11/08/driver-gets-out-of-car-punches-other-driver-in-the-head-in-road-rage-incident/


Nice. This doesn’t surprise me, for the Quad Cities area


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> People are gonna see my post count and think I don’t do work or have no life, when in reality most of my post count is because of threads like this and posting low-quality content


Situation Normal.

And your post count isn't really that high. Which is probably a good thing.


----------



## In/PE/Out

RBHeadge PE said:


> Situation Normal.
> 
> And your post count isn't really that high. Which is probably a good thing.


Eh, what’s one more post?


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Morning, spammers! The air quality here today is terrible.


Did someone fart?


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Did someone fart?


Probably somewhere in the world, yes.


----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## leggo PE

Can it be an hour from now already?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Can it be an hour from now already?


it is now; you're welcome.


----------



## JohnLee

drunk spam


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## RBHeadge PE

sunday morning spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Nice. This doesn’t surprise me, for the Quad Cities area


Hahaha!  Me either.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning people.... 

suck.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

post post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What the heck.  Is everyone else off today?


----------



## Supe

vhab49_PE said:


> What the heck.  Is everyone else off today?


Damn gubment employees get off Veterans Day (observed).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> Damn gubment employees get off Veterans Day (observed).


Hubs is one of those peoples.  Damn him.  Even the kids had to go to school.


----------



## JayKay PE

Womp womp.  Forgot there was a holiday today and thus explains why there was only a little traffic on the way to work (only took 1 hour instead of the usual 1 hour, 20 minutes).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wow.  Time is flying today.  

Or not.


----------



## Supe

Absolutely crawling here today.  Doing year end performance review stuff to blow off real work.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in the office... Happy Veteran's Day, spammers!


----------



## Master slacker

sklfdasgdsoetyrseortyiorhmbdo;xigns;oering


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Therm0Joe




----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker

shmost


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugggggh, I hate doing lat/long for sample points.  Want to go shopping so I can buy 4-dozen eggs and Pepto-Bismol.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam Monday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471


Birdie!


----------



## JayKay PE

That feeling when you tell someone to take a TCLP metals sample and they submit a TAL metals sample...


----------



## tpkjr2006

So conspiracy theories on the pe exam anyone?


----------



## Master slacker

jfhtyjftyujftyukfgjfgghjhtydr56y


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> So conspiracy theories on the pe exam anyone?


Well, since they switched to a llama board, things have been fairly slow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Internets were broke at the office for about 2 hours.  No phones, no email, no file servers. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## leggo PE

Spa


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Internets were broke at the office for about 2 hours.  No phones, no email, no file servers. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Sounds like another day in paradise.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sounds like another day in paradise.


Yeah, we cleaned up.  Like, actually cleaned.  Dumped a bunch of old product binders, that kind of thing.  Office "refresh" going on, so we are all having to relocate our stuff in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, we've got one of those coming up too. But most of the people in my section, myself included, are new hires, so the purge and pack is significantly easier.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yeah, we cleaned up.  Like, actually cleaned.  Dumped a bunch of old product binders, that kind of thing.


My company direly needs to do this.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety post.


----------



## vee043324

not even from post exam wait, but from my final thesis that's due in a month. totally pushed it aside for the past few months because of the exam.. now i'm v v v behind.


----------



## vee043324

what a time to be alive.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to help the anxiety fade away!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's talk about something. How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> not even from post exam wait, but from my final thesis that's due in a month.


Could it be delayed another semester?


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Could it be delayed another semester?


No I’d go insane with another thing hanging over my head next semester. I’m on track to graduate in December!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Can you outsource it to an intern? 

When I wrote my first thesis, I looked myself in my apartment for four days and just banged it out. I don't know if that's an option here though?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Morning



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## JayKay PE

Oatmeal pie for breakfast!  Not sure if it's good, but it looks really pretty?  Subbed out corn syrup and used maple syrup instead.


----------



## Master slacker

ersdgerhstrh


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

If you are old enough to know the meaning of burning CD you will get


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Master slacker

fgdfgdsfdgnfghm


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


>


This picture upsets me so much.  Because now all I can think of is the computer screaming as it dies and the smell of cooking spam and melting plastic.


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> This picture upsets me so much.  Because now all I can think of is the computer screaming as it dies and the smell of cooking spam and melting plastic.


LOL.. You are welcome


----------



## User1

yesterday was a slow spam day, huh?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> My company direly needs to do this.


So did we.  Especially since we have zero storage in our new area after the "refresh" is complete.  The architects and ID's on the other hand... have ALLLLLL the storage.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, we've got one of those coming up too. But most of the people in my section, myself included, are new hires, so the purge and pack is significantly easier.


I've been here for 6 years, and I have never seen anyone take one of these binders of the shelf.  Note,  didn't toss the ones people do use.

Some of the binders I tossed (recycled) yesterday were last updated in the 1990's (older than our youngest engineer).  Which is relatively new compared to some of the stuff mechanical purged.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it Friday yet?


Tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> yesterday was a slow spam day, huh?


observed holiday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1130 posts so far? Results aren't ever coming out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have more posts than this 2 week old thread has spam. That's pretty pathetic.

Noobs gotta step up


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

busy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

busy spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I heard from my spies that Maryland will release the results for the Oct 2018 Mechanical: Machine and Materials test on Dec 13, at 14:15.

If it's not out by then, call 410-347-1488.


----------



## Master slacker

kygtydutyredrty


----------



## RichardL91

Why are Mondays always so difficult, at least its only a 4 day week!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## RichardL91

Ble_PE said:


> Is it Friday yet?


Youre stealing my bit


----------



## User1

anyone play pokemon go these days? my trainer code is 925335500046 i currently have 4 friends and am a noob lol. just started playing after the 1 day i played back in 2016.. not sure how long i'll play but my office is within range of 2 stops...so..


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> observed holiday


yea but like can't people spam when not at work?


----------



## JohnLee

tj_PE said:


> yea but like can't people spam when not at work?


Nope ! Not me


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, spammers! Let's have a better day of spam today than we did yesterday, okay?


----------



## SacMe24

Good morning all !


----------



## Master slacker

sadfadgdhsjng


----------



## P-E

tj_PE said:


> yesterday was a slow spam day, huh?


Today too


----------



## Master slacker

dfasfgfh


----------



## P-E

That's what she said


----------



## In/PE/Out

tj_PE said:


> yea but like can't people spam when not at work?


I would have yesterday, but since I had the day off I spent it working on home improvement projects.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RichardL91 said:


> Why are Mondays always so difficult, at least its only a 4 day week!


Because it is Tuesday.  Yesterday, like real Monday, now THAT was a forking Monday.

EDIT:  AND THAT IS A TOP!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Needs more spammmmm


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

office potluck!


----------



## In/PE/Out

(Pretty much) every PE examinee...


----------



## Master slacker

safsggfdshghkmk,gyiu


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!

EDIT: Topsies! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

There, that minute bit of actual EFFORT IN SPAMMING got this thread (that will never, at this rate, make it to 15k) to page 50.

Let this inspire you to actually spam, spammers.


----------



## JayKay PE

I suck at spamming because I am working...

That is a good argument.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsdfh


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

AH FUCK.  I JUST BROKE A NAIL TYPING THAT SPAM POST.  DAMNINNTgvbyhedjks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1250!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There, that's better.


----------



## Master slacker

fgdfhtdrjhufyk,dxertgy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

five pages, noice


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamtastic


----------



## Master slacker

fhtfkmjh,kjg.lk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can you outsource it to an intern?
> 
> When I wrote my first thesis, I looked myself in my apartment for four days and just banged it out. I don't know if that's an option here though?


haha i have too many control issues (like we all do - that's why we're engineers) to pass it on to someone else. definitely going to lock myself up for a few days and just get it done. between this and the exam, what is sunlight anyways?


----------



## JayKay PE

Listening to Hamilton, and the sun is already gone and it's only 5pm.  Jesus.


----------



## vee043324

^^ weirdly would take shorter days over longer ones. unusual opinion. i like night.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Bollocks to ya, ya wanker!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for the win!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Low-effort spamming for passing results for all!


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> Spam time.


Hammer time!


----------



## Road Guy

Not at work spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> between this and the exam, what is sunlight anyways?


I wouldn't know. I haven't seen it much lately.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morning


----------



## JohnLee

spam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

What time is it?


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam time!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Also, why does my workplace still have the A/C on? It’s 15 degrees (Fahrenheit) outside. It’s just above 60 deg. (F) in my office.


----------



## Master slacker

i'm here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Also, why does my workplace still have the A/C on? It’s 15 degrees (Fahrenheit) outside. It’s just above 60 deg. (F) in my office.


Didn't we already talk about this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mid week!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

neck hurts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

need to visit chiro.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and take a vacation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

only 22 days until vacation


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spammers.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Wood.


----------



## vee043324

just had a call with my professor. he is no longer mad at me. got the data portion of my thesis done in a night and he's happy with it. on to the writing.


----------



## vee043324

thanksgiving break lets go


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I totally forgot to morning spam.  I am sorry.  Got sidetracked by work and other stuff (like we might get snow tomorrow?  But only for an hour?).


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I suck at spamming because I am working...
> 
> That is a good argument.


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

All you need is spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Free lunch today! No spam involved.


----------



## Master slacker

yarble garble


----------



## leggo PE

Spa


----------



## Master slacker

sdfvfdbghsjnfg


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## JohnLee

chicken spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Why is getting my hair cut so difficulllllt.  Why is everyone else getting their hair cut/colored for the holidays at the same time as me?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Why is getting my hair cut so difficulllllt.  Why is everyone else getting their hair cut/colored for the holidays at the same time as me?


Well, why are you getting your hair cut/colored right now?

I scheduled my hair trim for December, no joke, in like August or September. And I'm just getting a trim! But I was warned that the end of the year gets very busy, and I wanted a specific time of day/day of the week.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for quittin' time!


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Why is getting my hair cut so difficulllllt.  Why is everyone else getting their hair cut/colored for the holidays at the same time as me?


Haha I had a pink streak dyed into my hair for the entire month of October. That went over really well with management


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

More low-effort spam. More spam, more likely to get a big, green, PASS! 

Edit: Top of the page! Someone else spam! Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go Go go go


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, why are you getting your hair cut/colored right now?
> 
> I scheduled my hair trim for December, no joke, in like August or September. And I'm just getting a trim! But I was warned that the end of the year gets very busy, and I wanted a specific time of day/day of the week.


Uggggh, because I forget that long hair has to get cut?  I am lazy.  When I had my short hair, I had it booked for every 4-weeks.  Neck/back shaved and a severe wedge.  Loved that style.  The salon I like is only open on Saturday on weekends, no Sunday (they do weddings)...maybe I should try someplace else?  but their prices are reasonable since I supposedly have long hair (aka; let's charge this person an additional $60).

@In/PE/Out Pink hair?  The under color of my hair is usually bright red/mixed with purple!  I'm lucky that my company does not care about my tattoos/hair color, as long as I am competent and keep baking.


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go home, who's with me?


----------



## vee043324

^ we're leaving for the bar in 45 mins. #DCdrinkstoomuch


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Let's go home, who's with me?


Man, I've been home for over an hour now.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Man, I've been home for over an hour now.


Yea, but you're a government employee so it's not like you're missing work.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## vee043324

need drinks.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Uggggh, because I forget that long hair has to get cut?  I am lazy.  When I had my short hair, I had it booked for every 4-weeks.  Neck/back shaved and a severe wedge.  Loved that style.  The salon I like is only open on Saturday on weekends, no Sunday (they do weddings)...maybe I should try someplace else?  but their prices are reasonable since I supposedly have long hair (aka; let's charge this person an additional $60).


I'd be hesitant to try a different salon, for reasons most people who have a particular salon or hair dresser they go to would be.

I just always schedule my next hair cut (every 10-12 weeks) when I have the current one scheduled, except right now, when I scheduled the rest of the year's trims and cuts all at once so I'd be covered.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> need drinks.


Aren't you getting them in, like, 10 minutes?


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Aren't you getting them in, like, 10 minutes?


I know but *shrugs* #DCdrinkstoomuch


----------



## Road Guy

just imagine how much more fun would be if there was a fat Tuesdays in the building...


----------



## akwooly

i only get a hair cut every six to eight months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not even at 1425 posts. At this rate it'll be another 27 weeks until results come in.


----------



## RichardL91

Im jealous of you guys at home, Im still at school finishing a lab report (I need to think...) 10 days early. 

It was 3 days early, but I just found out we were given an extra week, and I have too much _momentum_ (its an engineering thing, you wouldnt understand).


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, but you're a government employee so it's not like you're missing work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## matt267 PE

wood


----------



## Road Guy

Breakfast burrito


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Breakfast burrito


Good luck with that


----------



## Road Guy

santiago's is solid &amp; I don't have a weak Yankee boy stomach


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Bagels at work?  Bagels at work.  I love working where the best bagels in the world are made.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to eat more depression-era cookies.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, why am I feeling like it's Thanksgiving week now instead of later?  Shit.  Got to get work done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting new carpet in the office this week... and I think I may have been a little high.


----------



## JayKay PE

Deconstructed turkey by Julia Child?  I have to make what?  And cut what?  Shit.  I might have bitten off more than I can chew (literally and figuratively).


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers! One more day til Friday...


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Deconstructed turkey by Julia Child?  I have to make what?  And cut what?  Shit.  I might have bitten off more than I can chew (literally and figuratively).


Did you volunteer for this or something?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

headache


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#NCEESresultswhen

edit: top! And page 60! Keep it going!

#NCEESresultswhen


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Midday all day offsite meeting spam


----------



## Therm0Joe

Did you know:

Banging your head against the wall for one hour burns 150 calories


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased


----------



## leggo PE

#spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, cool, we're just now over 10% of the way there.

You spam newbies are not carrying your weight!


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> #spamthreadmustreach15kbeforenceesresultsarereleased
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


This guy gets it


----------



## txjennah PE

I AM FINALLY GETTING AN OFFICE AFTER NEARLY 11 YEARS SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## RichardL91

Hurry up 11:15

im ready for a nap!


----------



## monty01

Brooks was here.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

#IBELIEVEINTHEPOWEROFSPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

In/PE/Out said:


> This guy gets it


This guy's a gal!


----------



## Supe

_Allegedly_


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Did you volunteer for this or something?


I did not volunteer to make a turkey, I've just always wanted to make one?  And my dad is always ranting about wanting to do it this way, but it involves removing the entire backbone of the turkey and cooking it flat in pieces, and then reconstructing it?  I might just see if I can make a regular turkey, maybe some giblet stuffing.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to go home!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I did not volunteer to make a turkey, I've just always wanted to make one?  And my dad is always ranting about wanting to do it this way, but it involves removing the entire backbone of the turkey and cooking it flat in pieces, and then reconstructing it?  I might just see if I can make a regular turkey, maybe some giblet stuffing.


Ohh, so you'd be doing it with your dad. Still doesn't sound completely fun... But then again, deconstructing a turkey kinda intimidates me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I would like work to stop being so dang demanding of my time.  Although I found out today that one of my projects is a project another one of us did for a different contact at the same client about a year and a half ago, so suddenly have more time in my day.  Score.


----------



## In/PE/Out

needs more SPAM!


----------



## In/PE/Out

This meeting needed to end an hour ago


----------



## txjennah PE

About to head home and hoping my dog hasn't thrown any more puppy parties spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> _Allegedly_


Illegibly!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam o'clock


----------



## JohnLee

In/PE/Out said:


> needs more SPAM!


Oh Lord!!


----------



## In/PE/Out

txjennah said:


> About to head home and hoping my dog hasn't thrown any more puppy parties spam


Holy crap! A wild @txjennah appears! Better get to spammin’!


----------



## Road Guy

At least tomorrow’s Thursday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Holy crap! A wild @txjennah appears! Better get to spammin’!


Lol I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## txjennah PE

Why am I doing my timesheet at 9:45 PM spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy I don't have to work today, spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> At least tomorrow’s Thursday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Why am I doing my timesheet at 9:45 PM spam


THanks for the reminder.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More carpet tearout and install today.  Tired of the adhesive smell.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for this workday to be over.


----------



## JohnLee

Mornin'


----------



## Master slacker

wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why is the coffee so far away.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And there are people doing works everywhere.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, except in the area I sit in.


----------



## Ble_PE

Working on Fridays should be illegal.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wow.  Only 400+ accidents in the NYC/Long Island area with a snow storm that was supposed to be a dusting (which instead dumped a good 5+ inches throughout).  I think we did great!


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers. Air quality today is not good in these parts.


----------



## Master slacker

present


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wow.  Only 400+ accidents in the NYC/Long Island area with a snow storm that was supposed to be a dusting (which instead dumped a good 5+ inches throughout).  I think we did great!


Progress!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just throwing it out there, but there are more posts in the forum banning game than this spam thread.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just throwing it out there, but there are more posts in the forum banning game than this spam thread.


That's depressing.


----------



## Master slacker

lasdkfakljdfagteijosetrgh


----------



## akwooly

it is friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> it is friday.


All day long brother.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Morning, spammers. Air quality today is not good in these parts.


Sux.


----------



## akwooly

hour has past and no posts.  weak sauce.


----------



## JayKay PE

After-review lunch party!  Brisket burger!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Morning, spammers. Air quality today is not good in these parts.


PM2.5 is 309 at my office.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> PM2.5 is 309 at my office.


Ughhhhh! 238 here and that's bad enough. Hoping for a wind shift ASAP.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

my afternoon contribution to the cause


----------



## leggo PE

The spam cause doesn't even seem to be a worthy cause for those waiting for results.


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> The spam cause doesn't even seem to be a worthy cause for those waiting for results.


B-But...I still believe!


----------



## txjennah PE

Yay, my husband's flight wasn't cancelled due to Winter Storm Avery spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Why do we name winter storms anyway? Stop it, Weather Channel.


----------



## txjennah PE

I FIGURED OUT WHY SPOTIFY WASN'T PLAYING AT WORK AND I CAN LISTEN TO MUSIC AGAAAAAAIN


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost the weekend... My birthday weekend!


----------



## In/PE/Out

“We still need more spam” spam

edit: top, b*tches!


----------



## Violator

Y’all are hosed!


----------



## Violator

So sad


----------



## Violator

Where is the spam


----------



## Violator

Spam wave


----------



## Violator

The


----------



## Violator

Minite


----------



## Violator

You


----------



## Violator

Walked


----------



## Violator

Into


----------



## txjennah PE

Working on a Saturday like a sucker spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Oh man, this got an HD restoration!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

watching football spam


----------



## -diox

Nothing to clear the mind like a good vacation

Hope to come back to good news!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> It's almost the weekend... My birthday weekend!


Happy Birthday weekend!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morning


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I didn't buy a turkey this weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I didn't drop off my laundry this weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I didn't get blueberries this weekend for pie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

all of those sounds like easy problems to solve


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I forgot the three bags of cereal I wanted to give my parents.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE They sound like they are simple to solve...but with traffic/holiday grocery shopping in full-swing...I will have to be very strategic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have n't bought anything for anything yet.  Well, I did buy a bag of cranberries yesterday for a pie.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'


Is it as slow at your office as it is here?  Of course with everyone else MIA, I'm stuck on two hour-long conference calls today


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Is it as slow at your office as it is here?  Of course with everyone else MIA, I'm stuck on two hour-long conference calls today


Unfortunately I've got a project under construction that is keeping me busier than I'd like to be. It will die down tremendously tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is like people don't know there is a holiday this week here. At least our clients don't.


----------



## Ble_PE

I always hate this week because you typically have work that needs to get done but I have no motivation whatsoever.


----------



## vee043324

it's v v v quiet for me this week. no complaints!


----------



## SacMe24

It's pretty quiet over here as well... so just catching up on on-line training that I need to get done...


----------



## leggo PE

Very quiet here. And morning, spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

And where the heck have @matt267 PE, @tj_PE, and @squaretaper PE been hiding recently?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want to hide.


----------



## leggo PE

Or seek?


----------



## JayKay PE

Is it bad that I'm getting nervous I didn't pass (first time I'm feeling it post-exam) specifically because I keep getting emails from PPI saying I should enroll/prices are down for their classes?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Or seek?


Just hide.  Don't want to be found either.  Oh well, they won;'t bother me on Thursday.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Is it bad that I'm getting nervous I didn't pass (first time I'm feeling it post-exam) specifically because I keep getting emails from PPI saying I should enroll/prices are down for their classes?


I don't know for certain, but I do know that the two times I failed, I got stuff in the mail from PPI saying to sign up for their classes before I got my results... And the time I passed, I didn't get anything from them. But that's just anecdotal evidence.


----------



## leggo PE

I think I've realized that my favorite dessert is panna cotta. Gotta try making it at home. It certainly doesn't seem hard.


----------



## leggo PE

I had a fantastic coconut panna cotta last night for dessert. It was SO GOOD.

If it's on the dessert menu at a restaurant and we're getting dessert, you can bet I'm going to order it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In general its slow around the office for me. I've got a huge deliverable due in three weeks, so I've got intermediate stuff to get done this week. Nothing challenging.

Nut mostly I'm using this slow and quiet week to do all the mandatory annual training, and the last few PDH for my license renewal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Is it bad that I'm getting nervous I didn't pass (first time I'm feeling it post-exam) specifically because I keep getting emails from PPI saying I should enroll/prices are down for their classes?


Firstly, welcome to stage 3. This is normal. _seriously did no-one read the welcome to the suck thread?_

The PPI emails mean nothing. I'm still getting those, nearly four years after I passed, and always for classes and books NOT in my discipline.

On the same note, you shouldn't read into any emails and snail mail offering PDH classes. They send out mailers to everyone on states' lists, regardless of passing. It really stung to get one of those in the mail 6 months after I learned I failed.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> And where the heck have @matt267 PE, @tj_PE, and @squaretaper PE been hiding recently?


I've been monitoring. The noobs are a disappointment.


----------



## txjennah PE

I am all moved into my office now! Feels surreal. If I am not in the field when the results come out, it feels good now that I can close the door and cry when I see the score.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I've been monitoring. The noobs are a disappointment.


In that they're too skittish this session?

Not posting enough? In this thread, or in general?

I think things will start to really pick up next Tuesday, as people realize that the six week mark is approaching. The 29th through 11th? should be fun.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Nut mostly* I'm using this slow and quiet week to do all the mandatory annual training, and the last few PDH for my license renewal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I am all moved into my office now! Feels surreal. If I am not in the field when the results come out, it feels good now that I can close the door and cry when I see the score.


Crying of joy when you see that you passed?

If out in the field, you could go someplace secluded before checking the website.


----------



## leggo PE

My office is all an open floor plan. I had to call my fiance and have him check for me. It was agony that ended in elation.


----------



## leggo PE

Even our conference room is a glass-walled space with semi-sheer curtains we never use.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


>


Yeah, cause spelling and grammar count in the spam thread?

Nut seriously the 'b' and 'n' keys are too close to one another on this tiny keyboard.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> My office is all an open floor plan. I had to call my fiance and have him check for me. It was agony that ended in elation.


The rumor is we are going to an open floor plan, so I'll enjoy it while I can. LOL.  I'm glad it all worked out, understandable that you wouldn't want to check the score with everyone around you.


----------



## leggo PE

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Crying of joy when you see that you passed?
> 
> If out in the field, you could go someplace secluded before checking the website.


I hope from joy but preparing for the worst.  I think if I'm in the field, I'll wait until I get home. I don't want to break down in front of subcontractors pp


----------



## leggo PE

I give you kudos if you can wait all the way until you're home, @txjennah! I thought that my third time around, but I think I only lasted about half an hour or maybe 45 minutes before calling him. He, of course, pulled my leg before actually giving me the results. Long silence, then said something like, "I see two boxes. One is colored. Which one is it supposed to be to say that you passed?"


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I give you kudos if you can wait all the way until you're home, @txjennah! I thought that my third time around, but I think I only lasted about half an hour or maybe 45 minutes before calling him. He, of course, pulled my leg before actually giving me the results. Long silence, then said something like, "I see two boxes. One is colored. Which one is it supposed to be to say that you passed?"


Oh noooo LOL!! My heart would have flown outside of my chest.  You are right, I probably won't be able to wait!

If I'm in the office to get the results, the person who had this space before I did left a bottle of scotch here.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't know for certain, but I do know that the two times I failed, I got stuff in the mail from PPI saying to sign up for their classes before I got my results... And the time I passed, I didn't get anything from them. But that's just anecdotal evidence.


ANECDOTAL EVIDENCE IS THE BEST EVIDENCE; I scream while listening to true crime podcasts.  And I'm sure PPI doesn't know my results, especially since they keep sending me stuff for structural/civil.

Also, I have decided to attempt a cinnamon star and a hazelnut-almond dacquoise for the holidays.  I will begin baking on Wednesday and we'll see what happens.


----------



## leggo PE

Looks yummy, @JayKay0914!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I don't know for certain, but I do know that the two times I failed, I got stuff in the mail from PPI saying to sign up for their classes before I got my results... And the time I passed, I didn't get anything from them. But that's just anecdotal evidence.


this is my least favorite thing i've read all day.

although PPI has sent me a whole mix of emails.. "the FE is coming up, are you ready?" "congrats, you're a PE. here's what's next" "the enviro is going to CBT in April. Are you ready?" 

emotional fucking rollercoaster.

cc: @JayKay0914


----------



## vee043324

I had to take Dec. 7 off for personal reasons - I hope the results come out that day when I'm not in the office. Seems unlikely on a Friday though. I'm betting it'll be closer to Dec. 12.


----------



## JayKay PE

New thing for me to worry about: Am I having too much or too little being withheld from my paycheck?  I used the little W4 worksheet when I started working, but according to the IRA website; I'm going to owe $600, according to turbo tax, I'm going to get $400.  Neither asked about my HSA.  This is befuddling and I will be researching, because I don't mind owing money, as long as it's not something ridiculous?  I don't own a house/I rent, so it's never been worth it for me to get an accountant.  Maybe I should start poking my head into that.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Looks yummy, @JayKay0914!


THERE WILL BE PICTURES IN THE BAKING THREAD.  HOPEFULLY.  If I remember to take pictures?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In that they're too skittish this session?
> 
> Not posting enough? In this thread, or in general?
> 
> I think things will start to really pick up next Tuesday, as people realize that the six week mark is approaching. The 29th through 11th? should be fun.


Just no dedication to spam. They just don't get it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> New thing for me to worry about: Am I having too much or too little being withheld from my paycheck?  I used the little W4 worksheet when I started working, but according to the IRA website; I'm going to owe $600, according to turbo tax, I'm going to get $400.  Neither asked about my HSA.
> 
> This is befuddling and I will be researching, because I don't mind owing money, as long as it's not something ridiculous?  I don't own a house/I rent, so it's never been worth it for me to get an accountant.  Maybe I should start poking my head into that.


IRA?? Do you mean the IRS? IRA for retirement? or Irish Republican Army?

On a more serious note, I'm having similar problems. I'm either overpaying by 600, or underpaying by 400. The biggest confusion is the weird as payperiods my employer has this tax year.

There wasn't a lot of time to issue proper guidance to employers and financial institutions with the new tax law. The ensuing chaos was predictable.

HSA should mean you overpaid during the year.

If you/I underpaid, it won't be that much and won't have to pay a penalty. It doesn't sound like you'll need to hire help to do your taxes.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

So much for a slow day...


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> IRA?? Do you mean the IRS? IRA for retirement? or Irish Republican Army?
> 
> On a more serious note, I'm having similar problems. I'm either overpaying by 600, or underpaying by 400. The biggest confusion is the weird as payperiods my employer has this tax year.
> 
> There wasn't a lot of time to issue proper guidance to employers and financial institutions with the new tax law. The ensuing chaos was predictable.
> 
> HSA should mean you overpaid during the year.
> 
> If you/I underpaid, it won't be that much and won't have to pay a penalty. It doesn't sound like you'll need to hire help to do your taxes.


YES.  Sorry, I meant the IRS website.  My fingers are getting a little confused, because I do have an IRA and a 401k, and both websites kinda ignored both?  And I totally agree that there wasn't a lot of time to issue proper guidance!  They were just like "BLAH figure it out!" and now that it's the end of the year, I want to make my taxes as simple as possible for the start of the year.

Usually my 401k/HSA mean I overpay, but I had a couple months this year where I didn't have either due to changing jobs (the job I was at required 6 months before I could start my 401k, I left, and the new job said I could start my 401k immediately the following first of the month).  I think I'm just worried about the penalty, which only happens if I owe $1k+ (I believe).  I think I'll be fine, but it's just one of those things that I was suddenly like, "Oh.  I wonder if things got fucked up due to the new tax laws."


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In that they're too skittish this session?
> 
> Not posting enough? In this thread, or in general?
> 
> I think things will start to really pick up next Tuesday, as people realize that the six week mark is approaching. The 29th through 11th? should be fun.


Must have more spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> about the penalty, which only happens if I owe $1k+ (I believe).  I think I'll be fine, but it's just one of those things that I was suddenly like, "Oh.  I wonder if things got fucked up due to the new tax laws."


It's $1k, or a certain fraction of your income, which probably doesn't apply here.

The new law has me a little paranoid too, because a big chunk of my previous deductions no longer apply and could work against me this year.


----------



## txjennah PE

The office I moved into has a TEXAS PE sticker on the cabinet. I feel like I need to cover it up if I don't want to jinx anything, because right now it's false advertising.


----------



## vee043324

you guys i have some very serious ~personal news~


----------



## vee043324

as the unofficial white claw ambassador, i will forever stay loyal to that brand... however...


----------



## vee043324

i tried some of svedka's spiked seltzer this weekend and was VERY surprised at how good it was. Please note that I take spiked seltzer very seriously and have tried upwards of 5 different brands.


----------



## vee043324

white claw is still my #1 but i would gladly purchase svedka's if was in a pinch. 

Tops  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> as the unofficial white claw ﻿ambassador, i will forever stay loyal to that brand... however...


You finally switched to a real drink?  Not flavored seltzer?


----------



## vee043324

ugh it's SO GOOD AND DOESN'T GIVE YOU HANGOVERS ^ (unless you drink like 10 then you're on your own)


----------



## JayKay PE

YOU WON'T GET HANGOVERS IF YOU STAY ADEQUATELY HYDRATED.  THAT'S YOUR OWN FAULT!


----------



## vee043324

but you don't need to stay SUPER hydrated if you drink white claw! that's why it's so magical!


----------



## JayKay PE

YOU ALSO DON'T TASTE ANYTHING BUT SODA WATER AND WHAT COULD HAVE BEEN


----------



## vee043324

100 CALS AND 4.5% ALC. NO REGRETS.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## Master slacker

sdsfgddfghpsdrfhspormZ"gv


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my goodness, @vee043324.  Big news, indeed!


----------



## leggo PE

I do appreciate the update. Sometimes, it's a horror, I know, the store doesn't have White Claw in stock, so it's good to know of another alternative that doesn't taste like crap.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> My office is all an open floor plan. I had to call my fiance and have him check for me. It was agony that ended in elation.


I had a coworker push the button and peeked through my fingers.  The first time I looked myself, and it was awful.

Both results ended in tears.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I had a coworker push the button and peeked through my fingers.  The first time I looked myself, and it was awful.
> 
> Both results ended in tears.


Yahhhh having someone else look at the results seems like a good plan.  I don't know if I can stomach it a third time.


----------



## Jmo_YaYmo

JayKay0914 said:


> New thing for me to worry about: Am I having too much or too little being withheld from my paycheck?  I used the little W4 worksheet when I started working, but according to the IRA website; I'm going to owe $600, according to turbo tax, I'm going to get $400.  Neither asked about my HSA.  This is befuddling and I will be researching, because I don't mind owing money, as long as it's not something ridiculous?  I don't own a house/I rent, so it's never been worth it for me to get an accountant.  Maybe I should start poking my head into that.


Hi there! Long time EB reader...1st time poster. Thought I'd add to the spam... since I'm going a little stir crazy waiting for my SE results.

Have you tried this calculator from the IRS? https://apps.irs.gov/app/withholdingcalculator/index.jsp

It'll tell you what you'll owe or get back at the end of the year, and how to configure your withholdings for the rest of the year, if you need/want to adjust your return/refund. It also has a spot for your 401k and HSA... just make sure to check the boxes for the "tax deferred retirement plan" (for your 401k) and the "cafeteria or other pre-tax plan" (for your HSA/FSA deductions) under the General Information section on Page 2. I mis-understood those boxes at first, and got a bit of a scare about how much I could have owed! :blink:


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> And where the heck have @matt267 PE, @tj_PE, and @squaretaper PE been hiding recently?


ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk has me actually working so much even during my commute and i have family in town so i feel bad being on my phone a bunch 

ALSO WAS IT YOUR BIRTHDAY SOONRECENTLY


----------



## User1

also i forgot to post my pickem picks


----------



## User1

ALSO i dont even know how long ago the exam was


----------



## User1

AND it's 137 days until april 2019 exam


----------



## User1

Am I gonna get banned?


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk has me actually working so much even during my commute and i have family in town so i feel bad being on my phone a bunch
> 
> ALSO WAS IT YOUR BIRTHDAY SOONRECENTLY


True!



tj_PE said:


> also i forgot to post my pickem picks


I may as well have forgotten.



tj_PE said:


> Am I gonna get banned?


Nope!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Still at work like a sucker spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## Supe

Barely.


----------



## Ble_PE

Today and tomorrow are going to be so long...


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> ...i have family in town so i feel bad being on my phone a bunch


But you're a Millennial, they'll understand.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


no


----------



## Master slacker

yes?


----------



## Ble_PE

maybe?


----------



## Master slacker

no.  yes


----------



## vee043324

slightly hungover / mostly just tired spam


----------



## vee043324

everything bagel with veggie cream cheese is making my day.


----------



## vee043324

RIP KC Chiefs last night.


----------



## vee043324

throat still hurts from yelling at my TV.


----------



## vee043324

omg this bagel is HEAVEN


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it too early to crack a beer? :dunno:


----------



## txjennah PE

GOOOOOOOD MORNING!

I woke up on the wrong side of the bed, but I think I can salvage this day!  Almost break time.


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it too early to crack a beer? :dunno:


yes. never too early for white claw though!


----------



## JayKay PE

It's 10:30am, but it's really cold in the office.  Will I be shamed for eating my beef stew early?


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck it.  I'm eating lunch early.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Fuck it.  I'm eating lunch early.


Be a trailblazer! Make legal lunch time at 10:30!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> yes. never too early for white claw though!


Fair enough. I actually grabbed the Lime White Claw I had. Winning...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

finished my PDHs spam


----------



## vee043324

eating sour gummi worms now.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> finished my PDHs spam


ugh don't brag some of us are dying to have a PDH requirement...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> ugh don't brag some of us are dying to have a PDH requirement...


you'll get there!


----------



## JayKay PE

Stew is the best.  I am slightly warmer.  If only I didn't have these huge windows!  Alas!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties

edit: perfect timing ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> eating sour gummi worms now.


Those are the best, and now I want some.


----------



## Master slacker

Try the sugar free variety!


----------



## vee043324

now eating gummy krabby patties.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it too early to crack a beer? :dunno:


NO.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> Try the sugar free variety!


In large quantities.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it too early to crack a beer? :dunno:


Is turkey bacon real bacon?


----------



## vee043324

now craving bacon.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> But you're a Millennial, they'll understand.


does that mean that since i'm almost a millennial, they'll think i'm an extra hard worker??? will i get a raise?!


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> does that mean that since i'm almost a millennial, they'll think i'm an extra hard worker??? will i get a raise?!


----------



## vee043324

EB is saving me today.


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> EB is saving me today.


I'm saving you no White Claw though. Sorry I'm not sorry....


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm saving you no White Claw though. Sorry I'm not sorry....


And you like turkey bacon... Bless your heart.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> And you like turkey bacon... Bless your heart.


Ble, you rip on me 13 or 14 more times, I'm outta here! ldman:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble, you rip on me 13 or 14 more times, I'm outta here! ldman:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

just finished renewing my license

Time to go make a "just got an email from Maryland board of engineers!" fake results post


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, I hate regulatory redline/tracking documents.  Brain.  Melting out.


----------



## JayKay PE

OH!  But I am seeing Wreck it Ralph tonight, so I do have a bag of popcorn in my future!


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> OH!  But I am seeing Wreck it Ralph tonight, so I do have a bag of popcorn in my future!


Seeing that tomorrow since junior is off of school! :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time to go make a "just got an email from Maryland board of engineers!" fake results post


When does the Oct2018 PE Results subforum get made?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Seeing that tomorrow since junior is off of school! :thumbs:


I'm seeing it tonight because it's only $5!  But I am going to be seeing it again with my brother on Friday...and I have a whole list of movies I want to attempt to see this weekend, like The Favourite.  And I think Mary Poppins is coming out?  And some other cool movies!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> When does the Oct2018 PE Results subforum get made?


Never.  October 2018 PE results were officially cancelled.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, spammers.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to...


----------



## leggo PE

15k?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> OH!  But I am seeing Wreck it Ralph tonight, so I do have a bag of popcorn in my future!


I wanna see it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> 15k?
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


not today....


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

After lunch post.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> 15k?


Not at this pace.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I'm just a pissed of pessimist.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not today....


Nope, sure as heck not today. But in general, it's the purpose, as unlikely as it currently seems.


----------



## txjennah PE

Stuffing my face with Panera spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm not even sure if 5k is achievable?


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> I wanna see it!


YES.  I'm sure there will be a mini-review (or just spluttering about how much I liked/disliked it later tonight or tomorrow morning)!


----------



## JayKay PE

I've just found out that there is going to be like two other people in the office tomorrow.  But I don't know how the whole "work remotely"-thing works since I'm not a high enough level to ask?  Ugguidgvnjhodklpbvlf/.  Just want to type at home instead of in office with pants.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ask a co-worker about how to ask mgt about telework.


----------



## leggo PE

Pretty sure my office doesn't offer the work from home option. We don't have laptops (well, the office has, like, one total). And I doubt it runs the CAD programs we'd need.

Now that I think about it, I think I have heard mention of a very slow VPN network, but I've never seen it in action.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I think I could work from home if I asked, but I am also of the mindset that I know I won't really work?  I might just work late tonight and then leave early tomorrow at around noon.  Go do some last minute grocery shopping.  I need to find hazelnuts.  Which is surprisingly hard to find?


----------



## vee043324

whole foods for hazelnuts? or maybe an international grocery store/shop?


----------



## vee043324

and yes you def won't really work if you work from home but you'll have a great day and that's worth it


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I think I'm going to try costco tonight to see if they have it (mostly because I know they have almonds/slivered almonds, which is half my list).  If I don't see hazelnuts, I might need to check out a WF *shudders* but I know they'll probably also have almond paste.  Extremely expensive, but I know they'll prob have it.


----------



## leggo PE

I need to get bananas, bagels, and bacon.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I need to get bananas, bagels, and bacon.


Are they really bagels if they're not from NY? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## leggo PE

They're the closest thing I can find... And they're damned expensive.


----------



## JayKay PE

That sounds about right.  You need to get a NY-friend.  I still send my family down in Arkansas "car packages" of bagels every couple of months or when I travel down.  I feel like I've inflected hell on people by having delicious, baked/boiled that day, bagels inside an airplane.  And I wasn't sharing.


----------



## RichardL91

Man, this week is dragging...


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm so ready for a beer.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugggggh, it's not even 3pm yet.  This is torture!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I need to get bananas, bagels, and bacon.


Sounds like a traditional thanksgiving feast if I've ever heard one.

topps :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Are they really bagels if they're not from NY? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, but they have to be from elsewhere along the northeast corridor


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugggggh, it's not even 3pm yet.  This is torture!


It's 3:09 here


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's 3:09 here


Oh god, this means my time is lagging and dragging even slower than usual.  I'll prob have the time snap back while I'm grocery shopping, a strange time-hole where you think you've only been there for 15-minutes...then you go outside and it's 2-hours later.


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't think I'll hang around too much longer today...


----------



## vee043324

ready for some pre thanksgiving white claws! lets gooo!


----------



## JayKay PE

I love when I get a report at 3:40pm that needs a complete overhaul/rip it apart and needs to be sent out COB.  *sigh*


----------



## vee043324

TEA DRINKERS: look at this amazing company that a coworker just shared with me! https://tbagdesigns.co.za/


----------



## leggo PE

I've had a great bagel in Portland, Maine.

I'd like to try to go make my own bagels... It's been on my list to do for a long time. In fact, I may have just received some heavy duty gloves and two lbs of food grade lye in the mail today...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I love when I get a report at 3:40pm that needs a complete overhaul/rip it apart and needs to be sent out COB.  *sigh*


Is there any other kind of report?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any other kind of report?


Reports where I get two hours instead of one?


----------



## leggo PE

And the spam thread disappoints me, yet again.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> And the spam thread disappoints me, yet again.


It's not like the old days.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's not like the old days.


Not even the semi-recent old days... But now that I think about it, the spam thread has been suffering for the last few cycles.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Damn you people! I wanna PASS! Even if you don’t know what to post, just post anything


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Workin’ a half day tomorrow spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the Ne Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spamming because rules mean nothing


----------



## Road Guy

Ok if I fall asleep it’s in the envelope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Spamming because I scheduled my vacation 12/19 thru the New Year


12/7-new year

use/lose time!


----------



## Ble_PE

I think we need to go back to 5k's instead of 15k's. We're way too optimistic when it comes to our spamming ability now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

maybe. We're around 1875 now. 5k seems inevitable, especially when things get hectic after Thanksgiving. 7.5k?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning writing out what actually needs to be done-spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning oh shit, I forgot I was responsible for that, what do you mean it's due Monday-spam?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh god, I was supposed to do something and I didn't!  SHIT.


----------



## vee043324

thanksgiving eve LETS GO


----------



## vee043324

9:37am and ready for some white claw spam


----------



## vee043324

i feel like it's christmas even though i'm at work


----------



## vee043324

thanksgiving eve is like THE day i make my worst decisions and i can't wait woooo


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> maybe. We're around 1875 now. 5k seems inevitable, especially when things get hectic after Thanksgiving. 7.5k?


Yea, but take away the double, triple, etc posts and how many do we have?


----------



## Master slacker

posting


----------



## JayKay PE

All right.  Bang out this estimate.  Maybe get Indian for lunch (unless work buys pizza or something; yeah, it's pizza, but then I don't have to buy my own food using my own money).  Go home.  Make meringue (or try).  Start baking like a boss.


----------



## vee043324

@JayKay0914 you didn't end up working from home?


----------



## Road Guy

Deck the halls mf’ers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> @JayKay0914 you didn't end up working from home?


Nope.  Came in today.  But it's a literal skeleton crew, so I'm not in 'work dress' (i.e., no heels, dress, makeup) and everyone else here is pretty quiet today so I'll prob be able to actually get work done.  Also, the heat seems to be working better than yesterday, so my hands are cold ala Oliver Twist on the streets of London.


----------



## vee043324

not a bad deal. my office didn't have heat yesterday either! i was bundled up all day. i had a conversation with my boss while she was wearing two pairs of socks and i was in a beanie and scarf.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Deck the halls mf’ers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I don't know if the heat wasn't working or whatever, but it was very uncomfortable in the office yesterday.  Today I'm wearing leggings and a semi-normal fashion sweater (aka; a sweater that doesn't actually keep in body heat) and I'm feeling pretty good.

*EDIT* FINALLY A TOP POST!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, okay, guys, serious question, I want to get another tattoo.  But I don't know what.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


>


That is the same tattoo my dad suggested.  I don't know if this means the joke is dad-based or engineer based.


----------



## vee043324

what if @Ble_PE is your dad


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, but take away the double, triple, etc posts and how many do we have?


meh, its the spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *EDIT* FINALLY A TOP POST!!!


The easiest way to get a top post, is to keep spamming spam until it ends up at the top of a page.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> not a bad deal. my office didn't have heat yesterday either! i was bundled up all day. i had a conversation with my boss while she was wearing two pairs of socks and i was in a beanie and scarf.


Does she have control of the thermostat?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

so much work, so little motivation 

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

waiting for notice of the 59min rule to go into effect


----------



## JayKay PE

@vee043324If @Ble_PE was my dad, I'd be really concerned.  Since my dad is a musician and uses the same silly music-themed name on all his forums.  Including the illustrious "B-flat woodwind forum".  My dad is not sly enough to have a secret EB account just to suggest the cat-butt tattoo again.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @vee043324If @Ble_PE was my dad, I'd be really concerned.  Since my dad is a musician and uses the same silly music-themed name on all his forums.  Including the illustrious "B-flat woodwind forum".  My dad is not sly enough to have a secret EB account just to suggest the cat-butt tattoo again.


Or am I?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Ble_PEShit.  That is exactly something my dad would say in response to those accusations.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, but take away the double, triple, etc posts and how many do we have?


To be fair, rules have been suspended for, like, ever.

Without the double/triple/etc. spamming, we'd probably be at like 500? Maybe?

Morning, spammers!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime post!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I don't know if the heat wasn't working or whatever, but it was very uncomfortable in the office yesterday.  Today I'm wearing leggings and a semi-normal fashion sweater (aka; a sweater that doesn't actually keep in body heat) and I'm feeling pretty good.
> 
> *EDIT* FINALLY A TOP POST!!!


I'm wearing leggings too! Yayyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Came into work at 11 am and no is here WHY DID I EVEN BOTHER spam.


----------



## JayKay PE

Doing a soil volume calc and it can either be correct, or realistic.  Damnnit.


----------



## Ble_PE

Less than 2 hours before I hit the road!


----------



## JayKay PE

Getting a killer headache.  BUT I am getting pizza after going to work today, so I'm calling it a win!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Came into work at 11 am and no is here WHY DID I EVEN BOTHER spam.


I started working at 6AM so I can gtfo of here as soon as they'll let me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Doing a soil volume calc and it can either be correct, or realistic.  Damnnit.


its not the same thing?

Seriously, I don't know much about soil mechanics.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Less than 2 hours before I hit the road!


If I get the 59 min rule, then I beat feet in 1hr 22min.

Otherwise 2hr 21min

Not that I'm counting

edit: topps  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> its not the same thing?
> 
> Seriously, I don't know much about soil mechanics.


Realistic = a cost that a client can work with that is probably how they're going to actually excavate (minimal sloping, mostly grabbing substructures using an excavator)

Correct = a cost that assumes everything is as per OSHA with sloping 20-feet out for removal of a drywell.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If I get the 59 min rule, then I beat feet in 1hr 22min.
> 
> Otherwise 2hr 21min
> 
> Not that I'm counting


WHAT IS THE 59-minute rule!!!!  Please explain?  It sounds weird/scheduling off?


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Realistic = a cost that a client can work with that is probably how they're going to actually excavate (minimal sloping, mostly grabbing substructures using an excavator)
> 
> Correct = a cost that assumes everything is as per OSHA with sloping 20-feet out for removal of a drywell.


Ohh, silly me. That makes more sense. I thought it was a simple LxWxH or some other simple geometric calc.


----------



## txjennah PE

I've seen three coworkers in my department. I think we are the only ones here. Slightly regretting wearing leggings to work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> WHAT IS THE 59-minute rule!!!!  Please explain?  It sounds weird/scheduling off?


the jist is that supervisors can grant &lt;60min of leave that doesn't have to be declared on the time sheet. It's not really a thing, but it happens all over and so frequently that it gets treated like its legit. 

Sort of like how in Monopoly people get $500 for landing on free parking, even though its not in the rules. But everyone plays that way, so it might as well be in the rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> BUT I am getting pizza after going to work today


Just like the pilgrims!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> the jist is that supervisors can grant &lt;60min of leave that doesn't have to be declared on the time sheet. It's not really a thing, but it happens all over and so frequently that it gets treated like its legit.
> 
> Sort of like how in Monopoly people get $500 for landing on free parking, even though its not in the rules. But everyone plays that way, so it might as well be in the rules.


Oh wow, had never heard of that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It feels like I'm not doing anything productive today, but as I look at the scratched lines on my to-do list, I'm clearly getting shit done. spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Oh wow, had never heard of that.


59min rule or monopoly?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 59min rule or monopoly?


haha 59 min rule.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's a holdover(?)/tradition(?) from the military, where supervisor can't grant admin leave, but they can grant less than an hour of breaks. Hence 59 min. People would just take that break at the very end of the day.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just about time to leave!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lucky you


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> I've seen three coworkers in my department. I think we are the only ones here. Slightly regretting wearing leggings to work.


But why?  Leggings are so comfortable!  They're jeans without buttons!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just like the pilgrims!


WE GOT CALZONES TOO.  THE WORLD IS A BETTER PLACE.

And that whole 59-minute thing sounds confusing, but I think that's because I don't deal with it every day...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> WE GOT CALZONES TOO.


Calzones are good


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> And that whole 59-minute thing sounds confusing, but I think that's because I don't deal with it every day...


Meh, it's not that bad. It only happens a few times a year: today, and before other big holiday weekends. Everyone knows it's coming, so when the boss says its okay, you leave an hour (59 min) early.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Calzones are good


----------



## leggo PE

Just got out of a meeting that was mostly about waterproofing. I don't do waterproofing.


----------



## JayKay PE

@leggo PEThat's quitter talk!  I'm sure if you tried hard enough, you could do waterproofing!


----------



## leggo PE

Haha sure, sure I could. But do I want to? HECK NO!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> But why?  Leggings are so comfortable!  They're jeans without buttons!


Haha because I felt like the shirt I wore was too short for my leggings.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


Yaaaaas glad someone posted this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, headache has actually gotten worse.  I want to stay the whole day, but this is killing me.  Don't want to leave early because everyone will think I'm sneaking out because of the holiday.


----------



## txjennah PE

Alrighty, I'm outta here. Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh, headache has actually gotten worse.  I want to stay the whole day, but this is killing me.  Don't want to leave early because everyone will think I'm sneaking out because of the holiday.


How many people are seriously in your office still??

We're down to 4/11... And only one principal (of four).


----------



## Kalika PE

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## JayKay PE

Random, non-work spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

watching the "football" game between NYG and Eagles.

Fugly

spam


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> watching the "football" game between NYG and Eagles.
> 
> Fugly
> 
> spam


Very fugly


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

2 hours during a workday without a post. Results ain' ever comin' out


----------



## txjennah PE

Coworker keeps walking by and moving a stuffed animal of my school's mascot as a ~playful gesture~, which is getting old real fast.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Janthered

I want to join in on the fun - first spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Justin Stine, P.E. is still gazing into my soul when I check for results


----------



## txjennah PE

USC_engineer said:


> Justin Stine, P.E. is still gazing into my soul when I check for results


Results aren't coming out for at least another week.


----------



## vee043324

wondering who else is still hungover from this weekend spam


----------



## vee043324

bad decisions were plentiful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Results aren't coming out for at least another week.


But don't let that stop everyone from spamming this thread, or spam F5ing the NCEES dashboard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> wondering who else is still hungover from this weekend spam


I'm still recovering.

And there wasn't even alcohol involved.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm still recovering.
> 
> And there wasn't even alcohol involved.


Haha. Same. This was our first Thanksgiving split between the two families...I love our families, but you know how that goes.  Definitely guilt trips coming from both sides.


----------



## leggo PE

Monday morning spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Haha. Same. This was our first Thanksgiving split between the two families...I love our families, but you know how that goes.  Definitely guilt trips coming from both sides.


This was probably the first time in nearly 10 years that my mother and wife got along great. So I'm willing to declare victory.

But between being overfed with starchy foods, a persistent nuisance cold, 7 total hours of car travel, a cold house with dry air, and sleeping in a different bed with weird pillows, my body is telling me to wave the white flag.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Got very drunk this weekend, went to the Smokies and cut down a Christmas Tree, then watched the Clemson tigers beat up on my Gamecocks


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was probably the first time in nearly 10 years that my mother and wife got along great. So I'm willing to declare victory.
> 
> But between being overfed with starchy foods, a persistent nuisance cold, 7 total hours of car travel, a cold house with dry air, and sleeping in a different bed with weird pillows, my body is telling me to wave the white flag.


cold house with dry air was the title of my weekend. i had to use a hydrating mask yesterday to save my skin. it's still so upset.


----------



## Ble_PE

After lunch post.


----------



## akwooly

mid morning post.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam post.


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, we're not even to 2k yet. This might be the saddest showing of spam ever.


----------



## leggo PE

Perhaps a little inspiration is needed...


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go...


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: To :bananalama: psies!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## akwooly

that's some good spammin


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: TOPSIES!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Okay spammers, that's part of the way there. But I, and this Spam Board, need a lot of help...


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## leggo PE

To reach...


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Wow, we're not even to 2k yet. This might be the saddest showing of spam ever.


It's my fault. I should have waited for @NJmike PE to create the thread.


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## leggo PE

3k by the end of the day!


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam​


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 21 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 20 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 20 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 20 pages away


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k is 20 pages away


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JohnLee is helping to spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JohnLee is helping to spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JohnLee is helping to spam


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JohnLee is helping to spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe I should get back to work


----------



## JohnLee

1K by end of day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe I should get back to work​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe I should get back to work​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm about to get @'d


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm about to get @'d


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JohnLee

no work just spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## JohnLee

Understood?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

roger that @Johnlee


----------



## leggo PE

I like to be ambitious with spam goals.


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Aww yeah TOPSIES!  :bananalama:


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Should I change my avatar back to the hypercube? Change the avatar 72 hours before the results come out, just like I did last May?


YES! I will change mine now kinda tired of it


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## JohnLee

Pica Pica


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pikachu @JohnLee?

BTW, I'm getting tasked by my front office, so I may not be able to spam much more for a little bit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

17 pages to go


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Got very drunk this weekend, went to the Smokies and cut down a Christmas Tree, then watched the Clemson tigers beat up on my Gamecocks


So it was a somewhat enjoyable weekend?


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer


----------



## JohnLee

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This yea


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> cold house with dry air was the title of my weekend. i had to use a hydrating mask yesterday to save my skin. it's still so upset.


Lmao my experience was the opposite, we were in South Texas and my husband's family decided to put the heater up to 74 degrees. Whyyyyyy lmao.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> pikachu @JohnLee?
> 
> BTW, I'm getting tasked by my front office, so I may not be able to spam much more for a little bit.


Yup just for the day... this first picture I found on my phone... don't ask about me why


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> SNOW DAY!


Lucky  I live in the south we dont have those


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## Janthered

Happy 1 month from the test date... can't say that it's flown by


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Janthered said:


> Happy 1 month from the test date... can't say that it's flown by


Flown by for me!

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> SNOW DAY!


I wish.

It's only mild damp day here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wish.
> 
> It's only mild damp day here.


Area has 10-14 inches.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Janthered said:


> Happy 1 month from the test date... can't say that it's flown by


Don't worry the next 1-2 weeks will be sure to move at an ever decelerating slow pace.

The wait gets so much worse.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Area has 10-14 inches.


unlucky you


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> Flown by for me!
> 
> SNOW DAY!


Yup I don't think about that's probably why I dont spam as much


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNOW DAY!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, the tasker got finished faster than I thought


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> unlucky you


Eh.  Midwest.  Snow is easy.  If it was super icy that is where the problems start.  I was actually shocked they cancelled school today.  I think nobody wanted to go back.


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cue someone saying "don't mess with Texas"


----------



## JohnLee

Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Eh.  Midwest.  Snow is easy.  If it was super icy that is where the problems start.  I was actually shocked they cancelled school today.  I think nobody wanted to go back.


That's totally believable.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cue someone saying "don't mess with Texas"




Took you Long enough


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Arkansas&gt;Texas&gt; Northeast State


I think you've got the &gt; and &lt; signs messed up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Took you Long enough


I'm an Eagles fan. You'll never find me defending cowboys territory.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We don't have the infrastructure or road designs to handle that much snow. 8" shuts down metro, which means the whole area shuts down.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm an Eagles fan. You'll never find me defending cowboys territory.


Miami Dolphins &gt; Cowboys &gt; Eagles or Cowboys and Eagles combine Fact!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Masterclass trolling


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and you changed your avatar again


----------



## JohnLee

JohnLee said:


> Miami Dolphins &gt; Cowboys &gt; Eagles or Cowboys and Eagles combine Fact!!!!!!!


Just in a tougher conference and division


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Masterclass trolling


boreddotcom


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm on hold and the music is some garbled 80's Chicago.  

YOU'RE A HAAAARD HABIT TO BREAAAAAAK


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I'm on hold and the music is some garbled 80's Chicago.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

24 more pages to go


----------



## JohnLee

You got to know when to hold them


----------



## JohnLee

know when to fold them


----------



## JohnLee

know when to walk away


----------



## JohnLee

you never count your cards


----------



## JohnLee

sitting at the table


----------



## JohnLee

Butchered lyrics  AMAZING 600 Post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

22 minutes left in the workday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

BEEEING WITHOUT YOU


----------



## txjennah PE

TAKES A LOT OF GETTING UUUUUUSED TO


----------



## txjennah PE

COULD LEARN TO LIVE WITH IT


----------



## txjennah PE

BUT I DON'T WAAAANT TO


----------



## JohnLee

Yeah-eh-heah


----------



## JohnLee

You are my fire


----------



## JohnLee

The one desire


----------



## JohnLee

Believe when I say


----------



## JohnLee

I want it that way


----------



## JohnLee

But we are two worlds apart


----------



## JohnLee

Can't reach to your heart


----------



## JohnLee

When you say


----------



## JohnLee

That I want it that way


----------



## JohnLee

Tell me why


----------



## JohnLee

Ain't nothin' but a heartache


----------



## JohnLee

Tell me why


----------



## JohnLee

Ain't nothin' but a mistake


----------



## JohnLee

Tell me why


----------



## JohnLee

I never want to hear you say


----------



## JohnLee

I want it that way


----------



## JohnLee

Am I your fire?


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> Am I your fire?


Your one desire?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam for the sake of spam​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

this spam thread is killing my repuationosts ratio


----------



## JHW 3d

If you want such a ratio, spend no time actually helping other engineers on this board.

There are two kinds of posts:

1. Snarky, Ironic, or timely comment or meme. (This gets you lots of likes).

2. Actual useful, insightful posts, often including worked out answer/calculations that probably spent a fair amount of realworld time. (This will get you very few likes. Think about it, your intended audience are inexperienced EBers -- or guests-- who have very little time for liking posts, or knowing that such a thing is a friendly way of saying 'thanks').


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> this spam thread is killing my repuationosts ratio


Eh.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> this spam thread is killing my repuationosts ratio


That is so overrated. Just ask @matt267 PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals and all around spammers, significant progress has been made towards 3k.


----------



## leggo PE

But!


----------



## leggo PE

There is still much more spam to go.


----------



## leggo PE

Come onnnnn, spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Bonus points to whomever gets the 2500th post!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## Mack>K

JohnLee said:


> Tell me why


3K


----------



## akwooly

post lunch post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## leggo PE

The spam thread is HOT, y'all!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, less than 500 posts to go to 3k!


----------



## leggo PE

It may sound like a lot, but spammers, don't underestimate yourself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k2day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lonely!


----------



## leggo PE

We're already more than halfway there since I started this campaign to 3k today a few hours ago.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold!


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49_PE, but I'm here!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> We're already more than halfway there since I started this campaign to 3k today a few hours ago.


You're welcome!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ready to go!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting Dark...


----------



## leggo PE

Ah, the sounds of a bike courier.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

should leave soon!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

I've still got a few more hours to go...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

don't wanna drive in snow and dark.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam more!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

reinforcing roof for unaccounted for drift.  Wheeeee!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Oooooo snow loads!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I don't get much of that any more. But I used to design for snow loads on the reg when I lived in VT.


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Oooooo snow loads!


Yup.  100psf drift around the edges makes building not so happy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't get much of that any more. But I used to design for snow loads on the reg when I lived in VT.


I don't have to do much of the shakey shakey loads.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Probably why I'm putting off the SE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## leggo PE

I don't get to put off the SE, truly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, it is kind of expected of me at my company.


----------



## leggo PE

And I'm next up to take it of our staff level people. The most recent person to take it took both exams in the same cycle and passed both on the first try.


----------



## leggo PE

So, the bar is set pretty high!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't get to put off the SE, truly.


I guess that is another benefit of living in the midwest.  Plus, most of our structural peeps are SE's already.


----------



## leggo PE

But I'm already pretty set on splitting them up, so yeah.


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And I'm next up to take it of our staff level people. The most recent person to take it took both exams in the same cycle and passed both on the first try.


Damn.  That is rough.  I've pretty much taken every big test twice.  Except the ACT.  That I didn't care about.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3k!

today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


----------



## akwooly

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You know, if every time a person came here they posted, we would be almost there by now.


True, true.


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i think i shall call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i think i shall call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i think i shall call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i think i shall call it a day.


----------



## leggo PE

Aww I guess so.


----------



## leggo PE

Get home safe!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i think i shall call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Get home safe!


I shall try.  Hopefully I've missed the idiots.


----------



## leggo PE

Fingers crossed!


----------



## leggo PE

3k by end of day!


----------



## Road Guy

perhaps we can find new ways to motivate them


----------



## Road Guy

my good friend dave goodman wrote to me that he had created the perfect country western song.


----------



## JohnLee

3k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee

Cyber Monday  I want a mattress


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

709


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JHW 3d said:


> If you want such a ratio, spend no time actually helping other engineers on this board.
> 
> There are two kinds of posts:
> 
> 1. Snarky, Ironic, or timely comment or meme. (This gets you lots of likes).
> 
> 2. Actual useful, insightful posts, often including worked out answer/calculations that probably spent a fair amount of realworld time. (This will get you very few likes. Think about it, your intended audience are inexperienced EBers -- or guests-- who have very little time for liking posts, or knowing that such a thing is a friendly way of saying 'thanks').


seems legit



vhab49_PE said:


> Eh.






leggo PE said:


> That is so overrated. Just ask @matt267 PE.


FWIW the original post was meant as tongue in cheek. I meant to try to fill up a few more pages with spam, but I got called away on another task.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results coming on Monday!​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

11 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 pages to go


----------



## CocoNut

I’m stuck in sub phase C I’m convinced we get the results next week.  Hoping this will help.. the wait is staring to drive me crazy! Seriously it’s a scantron! The reason it takes so long is because they have the same machines that count votes in Florida so who knows we may have to wait on a hand recount. For real says Florida man while bicycling down the freeway naked as they do.


----------



## CocoNut

Happy thanksgiving. I am thankful that I’m not waiting in Pennsylvania.


----------



## CocoNut

Also sub phase A reviewing last years cut scores as if that makes any difference


----------



## CocoNut




----------



## JohnLee

less than 300 more to go


----------



## CocoNut

Go team!


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Seriously it’s a scantron! The reason it takes so long is because they have the same machines that count votes in Florida so who knows we may have to wait on a hand recount.


Everything is graded and scored by now. Fire Protection needs to have their cut score meeting. Wait a few business days after that and then everything comes out.

The NCESS *has* to be better than what Florida uses. That bar is so low they have to avoid tripping over it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Also sub phase A reviewing last years cut scores as if that makes any difference


It doesn't


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10 more pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Top of the mornin'


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Good morning, it's a bit surprising but waiting on results this time around hasn't stressed me out like it did in the spring


----------



## CocoNut

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## CocoNut

Good morning


----------



## CocoNut

How do you tell how many posts we have so far?


----------



## CocoNut




----------



## CocoNut

Equal rights here in Florida


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

EB member arrested for harassing NCEES customer service requesting results


----------



## CocoNut

That lady is me. The Florida woman training squirrels picture not the person arrested for harassing NCEES I have not called them at all LOL I would if it would do anything but it does not!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Good morning, it's a bit surprising but waiting on results this time around hasn't stressed me out like it did in the spring


Thinking you passed this time?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> How do you tell how many posts we have so far?


it'll say on the sub-forum page, same line that lists the thread. At the time of this typing, we're at 2760

I sorta just cheat and take the page number and multiply by 25. It doesn't start to really matter will be get close to the end


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Equal rights here in Florida
> 
> View attachment 12146






CocoNut said:


> That lady is me.


Whoa


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> EB member arrested for harassing NCEES customer service requesting results


People have to learn to avoid sub-phase E


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe next cycle, I should call them "activities" and not "subphases"


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thinking you passed this time?


I feel like I got probably 35 out of 40 in the morning, however for the afternoon I got stuck on a few that I sank way too much time into. I am some what concerned with the afternoon performance. I think about a 50% chance of passing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've heard that song before.

Unless you really bombed the afternoon session, it sound like you're safe.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning spam.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, I feel gross today.  Not PE-exam related.  Like, empty stomach-related, but not hungry?  Time for a cuppa.


----------



## CocoNut

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe next cycle, I should call them "activities" and not "subphases"


Also please add one for the repeat test takers, the need to explain why this time is different to people who don’t care, such as explaining to the mail main that last time I failed I had bought a house and changed jobs but I quit my job, sold my house so I could study so now that I’m broke and homeless I should pass, right? (Said no one who passed ever)


----------



## CocoNut




----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Also please add one for the repeat test takers,


That's for the "What happens after the results come out" thread.

Which I had intended to write, but I'm not sure I'm going to have enough time to do it. I basically have to have it written by Monday morning.... just in case...


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I basically have to have it written by Monday morning.... just in case...


The jokes just keep coming in this thread!


----------



## Supe

Hungry.


----------



## JayKay PE

The tea has backfired.  I am hungrier than I ever was.


----------



## Road Guy

Simply
Having
A
Wonderful


----------



## CocoNut

Drinking coffee


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I still feel weird everyday I get off of work and don't have to study. I've basically been doing that everyday for the past year. I need to find a productive hobby. Right now Red Dead Redemption 2 is filling that void.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Simply
> Having
> A
> Wonderful









JK- I frickin' love that song


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> JK- I frickin' love that song


Much more upbeat than AND SO THIS IS CHRISTMAAAAAAS.  But I like that one too.


----------



## JohnLee

Fingers crossed last time I accepted a job hire freeze messed that up and this we may have furlough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> The jokes just keep coming in this thread!


Wasn't meant to be a joke. Anytime after Monday 10AM EST seems viable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

But of course that means that Tuesday Dec 6, Thursday Dec 8, Tuesday Dec 13 are viable too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Fingers crossed last time I accepted a job hire freeze messed that up and this we may have furlough.


Welcome to the public sector.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Much more upbeat than AND SO THIS IS CHRISTMAAAAAAS.  But I like that one too.


_Sir, I want to buy these shoes for my Mama, please
It's Christmas Eve and these shoes are just her size
Could you hurry, sir, Daddy says there's not much time
You see she's been sick for quite a while
And I know these shoes would make her smile
And I want her to look beautiful if Mama meets Jesus tonight~_

MY TEETH ARE CLENCHED AND GRINDING SO HARD.  THIS SONG MAKES ME SO ANGRY FOR SOME REASON.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> JK- I frickin' love that song


I can tolerate Christmas music for like a 5 day period, Dec 21-25. And it needs to be rock, and a little sarcastic.

Forget the classics


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wasn't meant to be a joke. Anytime after Monday 10AM EST seems viable.


I think in the original post I was assuming you meant Monday...October 29, 2018 (the Monday right after the exam), and I was like, "The results will be out that fast when bagels stop being the most delicious food"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> and this we may have furlough.


Are you thinking about the shit down on Dec 7?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> seems legit
> 
> FWIW the original post was meant as tongue in cheek. I meant to try to fill up a few more pages with spam, but I got called away on another task.


No worries on my end.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time for another cup of tea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think in the original post I was assuming you meant Monday...October 29, 2018 (the Monday right after the exam), and I was like, "The results will be out that fast when bagels stop being the most delicious food"


Yeah no. Even with CBT it won't be that fast.

I actually pre-wrote a bunch of posts for this cycle. I was tired of repeating posts every cycle for when the same gd questions come up. So I decided to consolidate it all. Not sure it mattered...

I just haven't sat down to write the post-exam stages one. It sort of doesn't matter though. Post release, all hell breaks loose, and things happen fast (or slow) depending on the state. Excitement takes over and most readers (who are ghosting anyway) stop caring. That post-release pass stages is mostly just nostalgia for the vets.

Really the only *important* post-release thread is to tell people not to add PE after their name immediately after they pass. Actual legal and ethical implications there. I wrote that one already.

The post-release fail "stages" post could also be helpful. But I lack the emotional IQ to draft it properly. Luckily someone else almost always does. Ideally it should be a rallying, lift the spirits thing. I'm too factual and sarcastic for the task. For me to write that post, I'd have to post it like "now",, so that it doesn't feel callous post-failure.


----------



## User1

once, my first day was the monday after a friday mass layoff


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> bagels stop being the most delicious food"


Favorite bagel flavors?

I prefer egg.

But I also like salt, because it's the closest thing I can get to a proper soft pretzel down here. Not that it's *that* close either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> once, my first day was the monday after a friday mass layoff


Wow, how'd that work out? Were you in a different position or group than the layoffs?


----------



## CocoNut

Using my test watch for timing potty training. Seems like a good use.


----------



## CocoNut

My favorite bagel is everything


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, how'd that work out? Were you in a different position or group than the layoffs?﻿


yes; it was a multi-discipline thing, but definitely put a damper on my excitement for the new job!


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you thinking about the shit down on Dec 7?


Yup! Me and my supervisor just went over the procedure just case since she will be out until Jan


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah no. Even with CBT it won't be that fast.
> 
> I actually pre-wrote a bunch of posts for this cycle. I was tired of repeating posts every cycle for when the same gd questions come up. So I decided to consolidate it all. Not sure it mattered...
> 
> I just haven't sat down to write the post-exam stages one. It sort of doesn't matter though. Post release, all hell breaks loose, and things happen fast (or slow) depending on the state. Excitement takes over and most readers (who are ghosting anyway) stop caring. That post-release pass stages is mostly just nostalgia for the vets.
> 
> Really the only *important* post-release thread is to tell me not to add PE after their name immediately after they pass. Actually legal and ethical implications that. I wrote that one already.
> 
> The post-release fail "stages" post could also be helpful. But I lack the emotional IQ to draft it properly. Luckily someone else almost always does. Ideally it should be a rallying, lift the spirits thing. I'm too factual and sarcastic for the task. For me to write that post, I'd have to post it like "now",, so that it doesn't feel callous post-failure.


You've got too big a heart.  I could def see how the board goes dead after results come out and nobody posts any more "Where are the BLANK state results coming out"-threads.  I am thinking I might stick around after the results, whether I pass or fail, because it seems like there is a pretty cool group of people on the board that are fun to chat with.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> You've got too big a heart.  I could def see how the board goes dead after results come out and nobody posts any more "Where are the BLANK state results coming out"-threads.  I am thinking I might stick around after the results, whether I pass or fail, because it seems like there is a pretty cool group of people on the board that are fun to chat with.﻿﻿


you should do this. that is a true observation   

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Favorite bagel flavors?
> 
> I prefer egg.
> 
> But I also like salt, because it's the closest thing I can get to a proper soft pretzel down here. Not that it's *that* close either.


Favorite bagel depends on what I'm doing with it.

Eating it plain/un-toasted - Egg everything

Eating it with cream cheese - Sesame

Eating it as egg sandwich - Sunflower seed flagel


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Eating it as egg sandwich - Sunflower seed flagel


I need to try that. But first I need to find a sunflower seed bagel...


----------



## JohnLee

How about NCEES adopt these procedures

1. Test 

2. Give a raw score two weeks later

3. Cut/off score when its ready


----------



## JayKay PE

It is 11:30ish.  I feel like I have done nothing today but drink tea and squint blearily out my window.

This is a hell day.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need to try that. But first I need to find a sunflower seed bagel...


THEY'RE SO GOOD.  Not everyone makes them here, but they're wonderful.  The seeds are usually applied really thick and the oils/whatever are just wonderful when you bite into an over-easy egg.


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> How about NCEES adopt these procedures
> 
> 1. Test
> 
> 2. Give a raw score two weeks later
> 
> 3. Cut/off score when its ready


That sounds sensible, and thus will never be implemented.  *throws idea into virtual trash can*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> You've got too big a heart.  I could def see how the board goes dead after results come out and nobody posts any more "Where are the BLANK state results coming out"-threads.  I am thinking I might stick around after the results, whether I pass or fail, because it seems like there is a pretty cool group of people on the board that are fun to chat with.


Things are about to go crazy in a few days.

Definitely enters a lull two weeks after a release. By that point it's just people complaining that their license hasn't been issued yet. Or otherwise updating on various milestones that have occurred.

You should stick around post-release. We're a fun group.


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> THEY'RE SO GOOD.  Not everyone makes them here, but they're wonderful.  The seeds are usually applied really thick and the oils/whatever are just wonderful when you bite into an over-easy egg.


I havent seen a bagel in a little while..... craving!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Yup! Me and my supervisor just went over the procedure just case since she will be out until Jan


Haven't had that talk yet. We should...


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Things are about to go crazy in a few days.
> 
> Definitely enters a lull two weeks after a release. By that point it's just people complaining that their license hasn't been issued yet. Or otherwise updating on various milestones that have occurred.
> 
> You should stick around post-release. We're a fun group.


starting Monday I will be chatting with my bff


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Things are about to go crazy in a few days.
> 
> Definitely enters a lull two weeks after a release. By that point it's just people complaining that their license hasn't been issued yet. Or otherwise updating on various milestones that have occurred.
> 
> You should stick around post-release. We're a fun group.


I feel bad because I'm not even thinking about my results.  Like, I know I should be panicking, but I've been studying so long that I'm kinda in a "whatever.  I got to get ready for the holidays"-type of mood.  I'm sure this will change once people start announcing they got their results.  But maybe I'll just stay in the spam thread and ignore those so I don't get anxious.


----------



## txjennah PE

I will definitely want to stick around the boards after results come out, pass or fail. I definitely enjoy this forum.

I have to be honest though, if I fail, I'll need to take a break.  I don't mean to be a sore loser, but I don't think I can handle the jubilant posts/"The only time I've ever posted to this forum is to brag that I got a 98 on my exam!!!1111!!!" posts a third time.


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> I havent seen a bagel in a little while..... craving!!!!


My heart weeps for you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> since she will be out until Jan


lol, me too. Because of use/lose my last day in the office is Dec 6 16:00 EST. They won't see me till January.

If (read: WHEN) we shut down, it just means that my return date gets shifted more because I'm forced to take the leave immediately.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, me too. Because of use/lose my last day in the office is Dec 6 16:00 EST. They won't see me till January.
> 
> If (read: WHEN) we shut down, it just means that my return date gets shifted more because I'm forced to take the leave immediately.


Next pay period Dec 8 but hopefully It does not happen

I wish i had that much leave, this is my third year in and I took lots of time off for the PE...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> I will definitely want to stick around the boards after results come out, pass or fail. I definitely enjoy this forum.
> 
> I have to be honest though, if I fail, I'll need to take a break.  I don't mean to be a sore loser, but I don't think I can handle the jubilant posts/"The only time I've ever posted to this forum is to brag that I got a 98 on my exam!!!1111!!!" posts a third time.


I got you.  I wasn't a member of EB the first two times I sat the exam, since I was crazy stressed with my old job.  I don't think the jubilant posts will be outside of the main forum (since I think some people literally only stay in there), so the spam thread might live on even though the results may be out already?  Aka; I want to spam until there is no end.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel bad because I'm not even thinking about my results.  Like, I know I should be panicking, but I've been studying so long that I'm kinda in a "whatever.  I got to get ready for the holidays"-type of mood.  I'm sure this will change once people start announcing they got their results.  But maybe I'll just stay in the spam thread and ignore those so I don't get anxious.


Honestly, you have a really enviable and decent strategy. I'm not capable of doing that. Hooray for OCD!


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, me too. Because of use/lose my last day in the office is Dec 6 16:00 EST. They won't see me till January.
> 
> If (read: WHEN) we shut down, it just means that my return date gets shifted more because I'm forced to take the leave immediately.


Must be nice to have an enjoyable December ! 

I will be stuck in an office with not much work


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm sure this will change once people start announcing they got their results.  But maybe I'll just stay in the spam thread and ignore those so I don't get anxious.


Sorry. You won't be able to avoid it.

The only thing preventing the fake results threads is the fact that the Oct 2018 results SF hasn't been made yet.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I got you.  I wasn't a member of EB the first two times I sat the exam, since I was crazy stressed with my old job.  I don't think the jubilant posts will be outside of the main forum (since I think some people literally only stay in there), so the spam thread might live on even though the results may be out already?  Aka; I want to spam until there is no end.


Didn't realize you are a third-timer too @JayKay0914. Yayyyyy solidarity!!!

That is a good point. I will probably bring my depression and angst to this spam thread then if (when) I fail.

I'm gonna be honest, I'm sort of relieved that I'd have to wait a year to reapply. I don't think I have the energy for a 4th attempt so soon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I will definitely want to stick around the boards after results come out, pass or fail. I definitely enjoy this forum.
> 
> I have to be honest though, if I fail, I'll need to take a break.  I don't mean to be a sore loser, but I don't think I can handle the jubilant posts/"The only time I've ever posted to this forum is to brag that I got a 98 on my exam!!!1111!!!" posts a third time.


Those guys suck BTW. We tend to take them down a peg.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Favorite bagel flavors?


Definitely everything!


----------



## JohnLee

txjennah said:


> I will definitely want to stick around the boards after results come out, pass or fail. I definitely enjoy this forum.
> 
> I have to be honest though, if I fail, I'll need to take a break.  I don't mean to be a sore loser, but I don't think I can handle the jubilant posts/"The only time I've ever posted to this forum is to brag that I got a 98 on my exam!!!1111!!!" posts a third time.


I took a long break after April... just congratulated everyone then got lost


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, for the noobs and lurkers: the vets trolling you now are also the first ones to congratulate or console you after you get the results back.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry. You won't be able to avoid it.
> 
> The only thing preventing the fake results threads is the fact that the Oct 2018 results SF hasn't been made yet.


Then I will retreat into the baking thread and not come out until January, when a majority of the results have been released.  I will stress bake and it will be glorious.

*TOP* YES.  STRESS BAKING WINS ALL.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am thinking I might stick around after the results, whether I pass or fail, because it seems like there is a pretty cool group of people on the board that are fun to chat with.


Dooooo itttttt! We ARE fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Honestly, you have a really enviable and decent strategy. I'm not capable of doing that. Hooray for OCD!


It's not strategy if you'd don't plan it!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aka; I want to spam until there is no end.


This is the right idea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Must be nice to have an enjoyable December !
> 
> I will be stuck in an office with not much work


December is always slow. I call it use/lose, but it's really planned because I don't want to do nothing in December.

It's rarely this early though. But cruises are REALLY cheap early/mid December. So I planned a nice long one to obscure islands for next month. Not that it would matter at my current job, because management is great here!,  but use/lose would prevent mgt from denying me the leave for the trip.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, for the noobs and lurkers: the vets trolling you now are also the first ones to congratulate or console you after you get the results back.


Very true.

Everyone was very encouraging to me when I failed.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Didn't realize you are a third-timer too @JayKay0914. Yayyyyy solidarity!!!
> 
> That is a good point. I will probably bring my depression and angst to this spam thread then if (when) I fail.
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, I'm sort of relieved that I'd have to wait a year to reapply. I don't think I have the energy for a 4th attempt so soon.


Yesssssssss.  I am third-timer!  I attempting the PE Civil/Construction the first two times, because that is what my old company was kinda forcing me to do.  My new company is a bit more relaxed and they actually prefer I attempt the Envrio PE, since that is what our company works in (Brownfields/regulatory stuff).  I know it doesn't matter what you get your PE in, as long as you stamp stuff you're competent in, but having my company behind me does really make the difference.  

Wait, why do you have to wait a year to reapply?  What state are you in (I'm curious, since NYS pretty much lets you keep trying until you die for that sweet $$$$).


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Then I will retreat into the baking thread and not come out until January, when a majority of the results have been released.  I will stress bake and it will be glorious.


Yayyy Baking Thread!


----------



## leggo PE

Good pace of spam this morning, spammers. Let's keep it up.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> December is always slow. I call it use/lose, but it's really planned because I don't want to do nothing in December.
> 
> It's rarely this early though. But cruises are REALLY cheap early/mid December. So I planned a nice long one to obscure islands for next month. Not that it would matter at my current job, because management is great here!,  but use/lose would prevent mgt from denying me the leave for the trip.


Oooooooo, what cruise are you going on?  I have one planned for October 2019.  Full-transit Panama Canal (aka; the one cruise I've always wanted to go on).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> How about NCEES adopt these procedures
> 
> 1. Test
> 
> 2. Give a raw score two weeks later
> 
> 3. Cut/off score when its ready


Well it's OBE since they're switching to CBT over the next few years. CBT provides results in 7-10 business days (usually less)

There are a lot of logistical and programmatic reasons why they would want to release everything at the same time; and likewise NOT provide the cut scores.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Yayyy Baking Thread!


I have so much I need to add to the thread!  I made cinnamon star bread!  And a hazelnut-almond dacquoise!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I have so much I need to add to the thread!  I made cinnamon star bread!  And a hazelnut-almond dacquoise!


Ah, the dacquoise!

I haven't baked anything in a while... We've been going through the bread that's been stocked in the freezer for a while now. When, oh when will I get to bake again? Maybe next weekend...


----------



## In/PE/Out

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, for the noobs and lurkers: the vets trolling you now are also the first ones to congratulate or console you after you get the results back.


This.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals and spammers, it's less than 200 posts to 3k!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Wow, am I behind on my spamming


----------



## leggo PE

And then we're 20% of the way to 15k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> How about NCEES adopt these procedures
> 
> 1. Test
> 
> 2. Give a raw score two weeks later
> 
> 3. Cut/off score when its ready


A few random thoughts:

The FPE is delaying the results this year. There aren't of a lot of takers for that exam. Probably high double digits or low triple.

It doesn't really matter this year though. If FPE wasn't a new exam, going on past precedent, the earliest they would release is this Thursday. Because of Thanksgiving it would likely shift a couple days to this coming Monday. But with FPE having their shit together and scheduling the meeting in advanced, and for the days that they did, it won't really delay things much. Worst case it *might* delay things a single day.


----------



## In/PE/Out

I had a premonition the other night that NCEES released results early.  I logged into my NCEES account and saw that big green PASS. If this vision holds true, I just may be an oracle or something. I had a vision weeks before the exam in which I sat in the exam and had a reference to answer just about any question...which actually came true on test day

Say it with me:

BIG GREEN PASS

BIG GREEN PASS

BIG GREEN PASS!


----------



## Janthered

JayKay0914 said:


> Then I will retreat into the baking thread and not come out until January, when a majority of the results have been released.  I will stress bake and it will be glorious.
> 
> *TOP* YES.  STRESS BAKING WINS ALL.


planning on beginning the stress baking Nov 30


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, for the noobs and lurkers: the vets trolling you now are also the first ones to congratulate or console you after you get the results back.


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Ah, the dacquoise!
> 
> I haven't baked anything in a while... We've been going through the bread that's been stocked in the freezer for a while now. When, oh when will I get to bake again? Maybe next weekend...


It was so confusing!!!!  I've never made anything with a meringue so I was kinda winging it.  It was a huge slab of a dacquoise (for some reason I thought it'd be delicate, but it measured out at around 5"x14" after assembly).  My favorite response was from my cousin who was like, "I've never tasted anything like that in my life" and then took another huge bite while sprawled on the couch.

Yeah, I am lucky because there's been a lot of people in the office, so I've been able to pawn off a lot of cookies.  Haven't done too much bread baking because...well, I don't have a dishwasher, so everything is washed by hand...and I am lazy.


----------



## JayKay PE

Janthered said:


> planning on beginning the stress baking Nov 30


For the holidays, or just stress baking because it's wonderful?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I know it doesn't matter what you get your PE in, as long as you stamp stuff you're competent in, but having my company behind me does really make the difference.
> 
> Wait, why do you have to wait a year to reapply?  What state are you in (I'm curious, since NYS pretty much lets you keep trying until you die for that sweet $$$$).


In some states, the exam and disciple matter wrt what you can stamp. There are 55 different US jurisdictions, and they all have different rules on everything.

I know Maryland makes you wait two years and reapply after three failures. Every state has their own variation on that rule. Rhode Island used to be fail 3x and you're locked out forever, they've since changed.


----------



## Janthered

JayKay0914 said:


> For the holidays, or just stress baking because it's wonderful?


BOTH! 

just found the baking thread ... bye productivity (the little bit that was left)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Oooooooo, what cruise are you going on?  I have one planned for October 2019.  Full-transit Panama Canal (aka; the one cruise I've always wanted to go on).


I don't want to give away too many personal details publicly online, but it's a long one to the southern Caribbean (not ABC) where cruise ships rarely go (think Grenada, Barbados etc) Since this is such a lousey time of year for cruise companies, they'll plan longer trips to more obscure places to entice passengers. A little bit more reward for them vs doing the normal routes and schedules.

Full canal transit is on my bucket list. But I can do that when I'm older so I'm saving it. Limited time off so I prioritize trips to places where its best to do it when you're younger and without children. I've been to all 7 continents and sailed on all five oceans, and a bunch of places where you want to be able survive the travel there, then go "off path" to enjoy it.  It's easy to do those things when young, in good health, and no young ones to take care of.

I did a partial PC transit as part of a vacation a couple years ago.

Yes, I make distinctions between trips and vacations. The cruise next month is a vacation.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In some states, the exam and disciple matter wrt what you can stamp. There are 55 different US jurisdictions, and they all have different rules on everything.
> 
> I know Maryland makes you wait two years and reapply after three failures. Every state has their own variation on that rule. Rhode Island used to be fail 3x and you're locked out forever, they've since changed.


Ah, I didn't know that.  I mean, I knew about California not having a Enviro PE and a couple other states having other stamping rules.  But since I am pretty sure I will be in NY for at least the next 5-years (maybe not the specific NY I am in now), I'm not going to worry until I actually have a PE and a stamp.

And Rhode Island sounds tough.  How the hell did they keep the license numbers up with that?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Wow, am I behind on my spamming


time to step up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> And then we're 20% of the way to 15k!


I'm not confident we'll get there.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> It was so confusing!!!!  I've never made anything with a meringue so I was kinda winging it.  It was a huge slab of a dacquoise (for some reason I thought it'd be delicate, but it measured out at around 5"x14" after assembly).  My favorite response was from my cousin who was like, "I've never tasted anything like that in my life" and then took another huge bite while sprawled on the couch.
> 
> Yeah, I am lucky because there's been a lot of people in the office, so I've been able to pawn off a lot of cookies.  Haven't done too much bread baking because...well, I don't have a dishwasher, so everything is washed by hand...and I am lazy.


Nice job! You'll have to post some pictures, if you haven't already...

I don't feel like baking bread takes any more dishes than, like, baking muffins or something... Especially ones you can use a Kitchen Aid mixer for. But what I do more is sourdough that uses, let's see, one mason jar for the levain, two big bowls for making the dough and then letting it proof, and then two bannetons to let the dough retard in the fridge overnight. Oh, and a dough scraper and bench scraper. But doing all these dishes is also spread out over, like, two days, so it really doesn't seem like it's that much.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Janthered said:


> planning on beginning the stress baking Nov 30


The cut score meeting is over Nov 29. So there is a non-zero chance the results will come out midday on Nov 30.

Better start stress backing the evening of Nov 29


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not confident we'll get there.


Me neither, but progress is progress.


----------



## In/PE/Out

RBHeadge PE said:


> The cut score meeting is over Nov 29. So there is a non-zero chance the results will come out midday on Nov 30.
> 
> Better start stress backing the evening of Nov 29


Good thing I’ll be out on a site visit that day to keep my mind off this fact


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't want to give away too many personal details publicly online, but it's a long one to the southern Caribbean (not ABC) where cruise ships rarely go (think Grenada, Barbados etc) Since this is such a lousey time of year for cruise companies, they'll plan longer trips to more obscure places to entice passengers. A little bit more reward for them vs doing the normal routes and schedules.
> 
> Full canal transit is on my bucket list. But I can do that when I'm older so I'm saving it. Limited time off so I prioritize trips to places where its best to do it when you're younger and without children. I've been to all 7 continents and sailed on all five oceans, and a bunch of places where you want to be able survive the travel there, then go "off path" to enjoy it.  It's easy to do those things when young, in good health, and no young ones to take care of.
> 
> I did a partial PC transit as part of a vacation a couple years ago.
> 
> Yes, I make distinctions between trips and vacations. The cruise next month is a vacation.


Pffft, of course there is a difference between trips and vacations.  I love going on cruises because if it's a trip with a lot of ports I've done before, I literally just stay on ship, relax, burn in the sun, and actually do a little work (not a ton, but enough that I don't have to use all my PPL).  I like cruises because it's like a moving hotel, but with gambling and guys in speedos who should not be in speedos.  They're as close to all inclusive you can get, which relaxes me a ton, and it's cheaper than getting a hotel at pretty much everywhere.

Totally understand the prioritizing of trips before kids.  I don't see that in my future, not interested, and my family thinks it's really adventurous that I go on vacation by myself.  BECAUSE NOBODY WANTS TO DO THE THINGS I WANT TO DO, THAT'S WHY.  Which has resulted in multiple cross-country horseback riding vacations in Spain and Ireland, a tattoo convention in France, and completing a trans-Atlantic cruise just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> But since I am pretty sure I will be in NY for at least the next 5-years (maybe not the specific NY I am in now)
> 
> And Rhode Island sounds tough.  How the hell did they keep the license numbers up with that?


NYS is a safe one to get the orginal license. NYS has always been one of the harder states to get a license via comity. But most other states will accept NYS licenses without issue (CA, and FL are the big exceptions that come to mind).

RI changed their rules fairly recently. Maybe they were worried about the numbers being so low? For all I know, the original 3x requirement might have been because of something that applied more broadly to all professional licenses?

@matt267 PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Me neither, but progress is progress.


This thread will magically become a 8k sometime next Thursday...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Nice job! You'll have to post some pictures, if you haven't already...
> 
> I don't feel like baking bread takes any more dishes than, like, baking muffins or something... Especially ones you can use a Kitchen Aid mixer for. But what I do more is sourdough that uses, let's see, one mason jar for the levain, two big bowls for making the dough and then letting it proof, and then two bannetons to let the dough retard in the fridge overnight. Oh, and a dough scraper and bench scraper. But doing all these dishes is also spread out over, like, two days, so it really doesn't seem like it's that much.


Yes!  I need to upload the photos to facebook, so my friends can see, and then I'll post them here.  So EB can see!

I tend to deal with breads that only need one or two proves?  So washing the dishes aren't really the mix up, it's mostly that if I want to make cookies or something...the bowls I'm using are already slated for bread.  Plus I haven't really tried any over-night prove breads (sourdough scares me), so if I make bread during the week it turns into a "I'll wash those dishes tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow" and then it's Saturday.

*turning spam thread into Baking Thread 2.0*


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *turning spam thread into Baking Thread 2.0*


All for the sake of spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough need not be scary!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> NYS is a safe one to get the orginal license. NYS has always been one of the harder states to get a license via comity. But most other states will accept NYS licenses without issue (CA, and FL are the big exceptions that come to mind).
> 
> RI changed their rules fairly recently. Maybe they were worried about the numbers being so low? For all I know, the original 3x requirement might have been because of something that applied more broadly to all professional licenses?
> 
> @matt267 PE


Yeah, NYS is pretty hard to get licensing for teaching as well.  There is a lot of supplemental testing/course work that needs to be taken.  A lot of my family, who are teachers, have said that once you get a license in NYS you're pretty much good anywhere else in the state.

And I don't see myself moving the CA or FL anytime soon.  Too gluten-free and swampy, respectively.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Sourdough need not be scary!


TERRIFIED.  IT'S ALIVE.  YOU HAVE TO FEED IT.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Pffft, of course there is a difference between trips and vacations.  I love going on cruises because if it's a trip with a lot of ports I've done before, I literally just stay on ship, relax, burn in the sun,
> 
> ***
> 
> I like cruises because it's like a moving hotel, but with gambling and guys in speedos who should not be in speedos.  They're as close to all inclusive you can get, which relaxes me a ton, and it's cheaper than getting a hotel at pretty much everywhere.


Yeah, that's the approach of my wife and in-laws.

I like to explore new places and do new things. The appeal for cruising is mostly the value for the money, and the ability to get to a lot of places in one trip. Some places are pretty much only accessible by boat.

I used to do the road warrior thing, so hotel hopping isn't a problem for me. And I'm not a fan of casinos either. I know way too much math, and fully understand the laws of thermodynamics to mess with that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *turning spam thread into Baking Thread 2.0*






leggo PE said:


> All for the sake of spam.


meh, it's all spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, NYS is pretty hard to get licensing for teaching as well.  There is a lot of supplemental testing/course work that needs to be taken.  A lot of my family, who are teachers, have said that once you get a license in NYS you're pretty much good anywhere else in the state.
> 
> And I don't see myself moving the CA or FL anytime soon.  Too gluten-free and swampy, respectively.





JayKay0914 said:


> And I don't see myself moving the CA or FL anytime soon.  Too gluten-free and swampy, respectively.






JayKay0914 said:


> Too gluten-free


I see what you did there. 

And stop making me hungry!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Good thing I’ll be out on a site visit that day to keep my mind off this fact


Yeah, I don't think it's happening Nov 30. Just that it's possible.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread just died


----------



## User1

murderer


----------



## JayKay PE

I made soup.  I'm sorry I left everyone hanging.


----------



## JayKay PE

Shit.  Just burned myself on soup, drank tea, and burned myself on that.

The roof of my mouth is in tatters.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> I havent seen a bagel in a little while..... craving!!!!


Almost stopped to get one this morning.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> TERRIFIED.  IT'S ALIVE.  YOU HAVE TO FEED IT.


Yeah, only a couple of times for a few days before you want to use it. Otherwise, it keeps quite happy in the fridge! Which reminds me, I should probably feed my starter tonight...


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> And Rhode Island sounds tough.  How the hell did they keep the license numbers up with that?


@JayKay0914

They made things a bit easier in RI now: 



> E. Board Policy on the Number of Times an Applicant May Be Allowed to Take the FE or PE Exam.
> 
> 1. A qualified applicant will be allowed to take the FE or PE Exam in a specific discipline a total of three (3) times. This would be an aggregate total regardless of where or when the exam was taken.
> 
> 2. An applicant who has failed the FE exam or the PE exam three (3) times in a discipline, may request permission to take the exam for an additional time, if before each additional exam attempted, they agree to complete an appropriate Board approved review course or advanced engineering courses in areas of their discipline and submit written proof to the Board of having successfully completed such course or courses.


http://www.bdp.state.ri.us/documents/engineers/430-RICR-00-00-1_Engineers.pdf


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, only a couple of times for a few days before you want to use it. Otherwise, it keeps quite happy in the fridge! Which reminds me, I should probably feed my starter tonight...﻿


that sounds so weird


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> that sounds so weird


Hey, who're you calling weird?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> @JayKay0914
> 
> They made things a bit easier in RI now:
> 
> http://www.bdp.state.ri.us/documents/engineers/430-RICR-00-00-1_Engineers.pdf


Hahahahahahahaha, that would suck for me because I took a class on each of my attempts.  I'm just horrible at taking tests, which is why I fail all the time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I found out that if I need to re-take the Enviro exam, a CBT test center is located literally a half hour from my apartment.  So silver lining!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And you can take that exam whenever you want. I think it's 90 in between exams though.

Perhaps this conversation will be a moot point though.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And you can take that exam whenever you want. I think it's 90 in between exams though.
> 
> Perhaps this conversation will be a moot point though.


Nothing is a moot point until the results come in.  I was thinking about registering, just to get a jump on it, but then realized I spent all my money on Taco Bell.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

So a little story about the first time I took the PE this April. It was the night before the exam and my brother, who is a PE, called me at 1 am. I forgot to silence my phone. He was at a work conference out of town so the fact that he called made me fully awake. I didn't sleep the rest of the night. Turns out he was drunk in a bar and forgot I had the PE then next day. So I took the exam on like 2 hours of sleep because my brother drunk dialed me. Took me quite a while to forgive him for that.


----------



## txjennah PE

For the people who are saying they are less anxious this time around - I get it.  I was super depressed the first two weeks, but realized that feeling like that would not be sustainable for the next six weeks.  Work has been keeping me really busy and engaged.  My husband also had several interviews recently so we're waiting to see if he got a job, and that has kept me really invested.  Hard to not think about the exam as we creep closer to the release, but this has definitely been a chiller wait cycle than the previous attempts.


----------



## txjennah PE

USC_engineer said:


> So a little story about the first time I took the PE this April. It was the night before the exam and my brother, who is a PE, called me at 1 am. I forgot to silence my phone. He was at a work conference out of town so the fact that he called made me fully awake. I didn't sleep the rest of the night. Turns out he was drunk in a bar and forgot I had the PE then next day. So I took the exam on like 2 hours of sleep because my brother drunk dialed me. Took me quite a while to forgive him for that.


Oh man, I'm so sorry    That sucks that he drunk dialed you right before the exam! I'd be mad at my brother too if he did that :\

I don't know if this makes you feel better, but I took the exam probably on 4 hours of sleep - was too nervous to sleep through the night.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Yea I was up the rest of the night anxious about the test. Hit me real hard when the study buddy of mine passed the exam and we took the exact same prep courses. For some reason I'm not as anxious for the results this time around. The holidays and college football are a great distraction.


----------



## vee043324

welp i was devastated when i failed the first time and saw that pass rate of like 76% for first time takers. like W O W.


----------



## vee043324

never have failed anything in my life btw - i feel like that's worth mentioning. not even thermo!

edit: other than the PE, twice. fml.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

It's a hard pill to swallow to know that you have to start the whole process over again. The structural pass rate for April was 59%, historically it is around 70%.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> never have failed anything in my life btw - i feel like that's worth mentioning. not even thermo!


Respect! I somehow was able to skip out of thermo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> So a little story about the first time I took the PE this April. It was the night before the exam and my brother, who is a PE, called me at 1 am. I forgot to silence my phone. He was at a work conference out of town so the fact that he called made me fully awake. I didn't sleep the rest of the night. Turns out he was drunk in a bar and forgot I had the PE then next day. So I took the exam on like 2 hours of sleep because my brother drunk dialed me. Took me quite a while to forgive him for that.


If you pass, never let him forget this.

If you fail, NEVER let him forget this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> but I took the exam probably on 4 hours of sleep - was too nervous to sleep through the night.


ditto, I got maybe 3 hrs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Respect! I somehow was able to skip out of thermo


EnvE undergrad? I would think they'd want you to take it, if only for the FE exam.


----------



## AlliChEME

Hi all, been reading along, figured I should do my small part. Took the exam for the first time, fingers crossed I don't have to take it again. I got my degree in Chemical Engineering, got a job in Mechanical and here I am 14 years later trying to get my PE in TFS. Also I like to bake and do not like to do dishes.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> EnvE undergrad? I would think they'd want you to take it, if only for the FE exam.


I was civil. I forget how I got out if it exactly, but somehow it wasn't a requirement for graduation.


----------



## JayKay PE

More tea.  I'm a tea drinking machine today.  Also, I hate re-wording stuff to try and cover everything.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> More tea.  I'm a tea drinking machine today.  Also, I hate re-wording stuff to try and cover everything.


Tea. Mmm I should get some tea. Our coffee bar actually doesn't suck now.  There is a spiced chai that I like.


----------



## CocoNut

txjennah said:


> Didn't realize you are a third-timer too @JayKay0914. Yayyyyy solidarity!!!
> 
> That is a good point. I will probably bring my depression and angst to this spam thread then if (when) I fail.
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, I'm sort of relieved that I'd have to wait a year to reapply. I don't think I have the energy for a 4th attempt so soon.


I’m in the same boat this was my third time. Stay positive we haven’t failed again yet. It’s not happening... we three are passing I have read the tea leaves.  stay strong!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Tea. Mmm I should get some tea. Our coffee bar actually doesn't suck now.  There is a spiced chai that I like.


We have a spiced chai k-cup that is pretty good.  But I've found a nice brand of black cinnamon tea that tastes good and cold (even when overseeped) and it's only $12ish for 100 packets.  Which keeps me in tea for a good month and a half, if I only drink 3 cups a day.

But I always drink more than 3 cups a day.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> EnvE undergrad? I would think they'd want you to take it, if only for the FE exam.


lol i took it because i wanted a "fun and interesting" extra engineering class. DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO TAKE IT. TOOK IT ANYWAYS. I'M A PSYCHO. INSTANT REGRET. but i passed.

Edit: Tops!  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> I was civil. I forget how I got out if it exactly, but somehow it wasn't a requirement for graduation.


That's a bit surprising. The schools I went to required CEs to take Thermo to aid in passing the FE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO TAKE IT.


See response above

/spam for the sake of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> lol i took it because i wanted a "fun and interesting" extra engineering class.  INSTANT REGRET. but i passed.


Am I the only won that thought thermo was easy and interesting?

It's just looking up stuff in tables, linear interpolating, and following a few numerical recipes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Mah, I took thermo because I needed it.  Was a materials and manufacturing in undergrad, so needed to know all that fun stuff.  Also was a chem minor (one class off from a double-major), so I got to deal with lots of fun chemistry stuff that is actually helping me out a lot.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I the only won that thought thermo was easy and interesting?
> 
> It's just looking up stuff in tables, linear interpolating, and following a few numerical recipes.


Nah, thermo was really interesting and pretty straight forward once you realized that things can only go in a certain direction due to energy.  Like you can't suddenly combust, there needs to be a reason why.


----------



## vee043324

lol i struggled through thermo AND MAYBE that explains why i'm here rn


----------



## vee043324

*edit*


----------



## matt267 PE

less talk, more spam


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> edited post


someone is upset about you giving notice...

stay safe!


----------



## vee043324

^ post was about something at work


----------



## vee043324

lmao welp there it goes.


----------



## vee043324

i d idn't specify location or who's office they're at so it's probably fine?


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> *edit*


I AM NOW BURNING WITH CURIOSITY ON WHAT THIS WAS.  I HOPE IT WAS A CUTE DOG.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> ^ post was about something at work


I am disappointed now that I know it was not about a cute dog...


----------



## vee043324

also could just be protocol!!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

"Bobby never run in a parking lot, those cars look parked but could be driven by slow moving seniors" Hank Hill spam


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> We have a spiced chai k-cup that is pretty good.  But I've found a nice brand of black cinnamon tea that tastes good and cold (even when overseeped) and it's only $12ish for 100 packets.  Which keeps me in tea for a good month and a half, if I only drink 3 cups a day.
> 
> But I always drink more than 3 cups a day.


Tea is one of those things I'd ideally like to consume more of, but am too lazy to.


----------



## vee043324

okay just got word that they have left the hallway. so we seem to be ok!


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> i d idn't specify location or who's office they're at so it's probably fine?


edited my quote and idk what youre talking about


----------



## vee043324

tj_PE said:


> edited my quote and idk what youre talking about


ILY.


----------



## txjennah PE

CocoNut said:


> I’m in the same boat this was my third time. Stay positive we haven’t failed again yet. It’s not happening... we three are passing I have read the tea leaves.  stay strong!!!!!


Yayyy even more solidarity! Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I hope the tea leaves are right!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Yayyy even more solidarity! Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I hope the tea leaves are right!


What happens if you eat the tea leaves?  Does that mean automatic failure?  I've...ingested a lot of leaves, I think.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok so everyone talking about thermo has me thinking about the classes I thought I would fail, but ended up passing...to this day, I am shocked I did not fail Dynamics and Vibrations. Structural engineers, I salute you! That class was so hard and I was never so relieved to make a C!

What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


----------



## JayKay PE

Mah, I need to budget better.  Went over my taco stipend yet again.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

txjennah said:


> Ok so everyone talking about thermo has me thinking about the classes I thought I would fail, but ended up passing...to this day, I am shocked I did not fail Dynamics and Vibrations. Structural engineers, I salute you! That class was so hard and I was never so relieved to make a C!
> 
> What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


Structural Matrix analysis


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I finished undergrad in Mechanical, Thermal/Fluids track.

Between all the degrees and almost 9 years of school I racked up enough chemistry and chemical engineering credits that I'd be able to qualify at a GS-1320 Chemist. Never was a chemistry minor though. Realistically I the chem courses I took, with one exception, never got above the technical level of Gen Chem 102, despite that I've taken a few graduate level chemistry classes! The exception was a graduate level Nuclear Chemical Engineering course. It was cross listed NE and ChE, and the work was done in interdisciplinary groups. The nukes did the nuclear stuff, the chemies did the chemical stuff. We both looked at the others work as if it was magic. So even then I wasn't really exposed to it.

Got to do some exotic heavy metal, and actinide chemistry, and some ultra high thermochemsitry professionally. But I was a manager on those projects so never had to do the technical nitty gritty myself.


----------



## AlliChEME

txjennah said:


> What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


I am so grateful that I didn't have to take statics or dynamics in college to get my ChE degree. Although in retrospect if I had known my career would actually be in mechanical engineering I may have made different choices.

Funny story - I took bowling as an elective for a grade. I got a D. If I had taken it pass/fail, I would have failed.


----------



## txjennah PE

USC_engineer said:


> Structural Matrix analysis


I don't know what that is, but it sounds awful.


----------



## txjennah PE

AlliChEME said:


> I am so grateful that I didn't have to take statics or dynamics in college to get my ChE degree. Although in retrospect if I had known my career would actually be in mechanical engineering I may have made different choices.
> 
> Funny story - I took bowling as an elective for a grade. I got a D. If I had taken it pass/fail, I would have failed.


I"m terrible at bowling so I would have gotten a D too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Nah, thermo was really interesting and pretty straight forward once you realized that things can only go in a certain direction due to energy.  Like you can't suddenly combust, there needs to be a reason why.


It's almost as if the entire universe is governed by those two unbreakable laws.

Not that the zeroeth or third are any more unbreakable, but the first two are pretty damn important.


----------



## AlliChEME

txjennah said:


> I"m terrible at bowling so I would have gotten a D too!


My then-boyfriend (now husband) bowled on leagues so it's endlessly funny to him that I'm so terrible at it. Last time we went bowling my 6 year old beat me . In my defense, I wasn't allowed to use the bumpers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> lol i struggled through thermo AND MAYBE that explains why i'm here rn


Nah, you're here because its the spam thread and all are welcome.

Plus I don't think thermo matters much on the EnvE exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> less talk, more spam


this talk is spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I don't know what that is, but it sounds awful.


It was fun... sort of.  Except when the professor gave us a 1 hr 40 minute test, that took me over an hour to write out the matrices for one of the 4 problems.  So I didn't have time to solve the problem.  I still got an A.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> *edit*






tj_PE said:


> someone is upset about you giving notice...
> 
> stay safe!






vee043324 said:


> ^ post was about something at work






vee043324 said:


> lmao welp there it goes.






vee043324 said:


> i d idn't specify location or who's office they're at so it's probably fine?


Whoa, sounds like I missed something interesting.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE




----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Ok so everyone talking about thermo has me thinking about the classes I thought I would fail, but ended up passing...to this day, I am shocked I did not fail Dynamics and Vibrations. Structural engineers, I salute you! That class was so hard and I was never so relieved to make a C!
> 
> What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


I was grateful to pass my material mechanics course.  Everything was in Angstroms and I wanted to cry.

Also, my favorite class was horseback riding as gym.  Got to a really nice level/enjoyed it.  Was thinking about joining the polo team, but I pumped the brakes on that when I was in Junior year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> What happens if you eat the tea leaves?  Does that mean automatic failure?  I've...ingested a lot of leaves, I think.


I think your tea addiction is becoming a problem


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was fun... sort of.  Except when the professor gave us a 1 hr 40 minute test, that took me over an hour to write out the matrices for one of the 4 problems.  So I didn't have time to solve the problem.  I still got an A.


lol omg that sounds awful, glad you got an A though!


----------



## txjennah PE

I think my favorite non-engineering class was creative writing...I liked writing (terrible) poetry!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think your tea addiction is becoming a problem


YOUR TEA ADDICTION IS BECOMING A PROBLEM!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Mah, I need to budget better.  Went over my taco stipend yet again.


I don't know which is worse. Eating at taco bell, or being unable to afford taco bell.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I think my favorite non-engineering class was creative writing...I liked writing (terrible) poetry!


My fav was a class on Feminist film directors.  Man, that teacher loved my bs writing.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Ok so everyone talking about thermo has me thinking about the classes I thought I would fail, but ended up passing...to this day, I am shocked I did not fail Dynamics and Vibrations. Structural engineers, I salute you! That class was so hard and I was never so relieved to make a C!
> 
> What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


i passed anthropology with a D+ because it was after my 8am, 4 hour design studio class (that regularly had long nights of work prior) and the following lunch, and i figured i would prefer to sleep in my bed than in the chair at lecture most days...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know which is worse. Eating at taco bell, or being unable to afford taco bell.


I used to work at Taco Bell, so I have a hard time paying full price.  Although I should gladly pay seeing as I am not the one slinging tacos anymore.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know which is worse. Eating at taco bell, or being unable to afford taco bell.


Taco Bell is trash food at it' finest, but those are not what I spend my taco stipend on.  There are a bunch of really good/authentic places around here that I can't resist.  I can't say no to a ton of pupusas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i passed anthropology with a D+ because it was after my 8am, 4 hour design studio class (that regularly had long nights of work prior) and the following lunch, and i figured i would prefer to sleep in my bed than in the chair at lecture most days...


I wish studio had been at 8 am, ours was at 12:30, so had class till 4:30 M-W-F.  Ugh.  It sucked.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> What about you all, what class were you grateful for passing?


Graduate Advanced Mechanics of Materials.

Prior semesters it was an easy A. Difficulty level on par with a 200 level class.

New professor the semester I took it. He didn't get that message about the proscribed intensity level. He renamed the class "continuum mechanics", and it taught it as  multi-variable tensor calculus. His GRADED homework assignments were literally do the 30 problems at the end of the chapter. Each problem took an hour+ to solve. I did more studying and homework for that one single class than I did for my three masters degrees combined*!

Really struggled the first half of the semester, on pace for D, in part because of a stubborn cold. To this day: I still don't know how I got an A-. FWIW I barely remember how to do anything we "learned" in that class either.

*less that class of course


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I finished undergrad in Mechanical, Thermal/Fluids track.
> 
> Between all the degrees and almost 9 years of school I racked up enough chemistry and chemical engineering credits that I'd be able to qualify at a GS-1320 Chemist. Never was a chemistry minor though. Realistically I the chem courses I took, with one exception, never got above the technical level of Gen Chem 102, despite that I've taken a few graduate level chemistry classes! The exception was a graduate level Nuclear Chemical Engineering course. It was cross listed NE and ChE, and the work was done in interdisciplinary groups. The nukes did the nuclear stuff, the chemies did the chemical stuff. We both looked at the others work as if it was magic. So even then I wasn't really exposed to it.
> 
> Got to do some exotic heavy metal, and actinide chemistry, and some ultra high thermochemsitry professionally. But I was a manager on those projects so never had to do the technical nitty gritty myself.


Wow, this logged in in a weird place in the thread. ah oh well

/spam


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Graduate Advanced Mechanics of Materials.
> 
> Prior semesters it was an easy A. Difficulty level on par with a 200 level class.
> 
> New professor the semester I took it. He didn't get that message about the proscribed intensity level. He renamed the class "continuum mechanics", and it taught it as  multi-variable tensor calculus. His GRADED homework assignments were literally do the 30 problems at the end of the chapter. Each problem took an hour+ to solve. I did more studying and homework for that one single class than I did for my three masters degrees combined*!
> 
> Really struggled the first half of the semester, on pace for D, in part because of a stubborn cold. To this day: I still don't know how I got an A-. FWIW I barely remember how to do anything we "learned" in that class either.
> 
> *less that class of course


Dang that sounds terrible, but awesome that you ended up with an A!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> I am so grateful that I didn't have to take statics or dynamics in college to get my ChE degree.


I thought everyone had to take statics. Its not even the subject matter so much as how to solve problems like an engineer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Structural Matrix analysis


Is that like concrete stuff, or the continuum mechanics I mentioned above?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I wish studio had been at 8 am, ours was at 12:30, so had class til﻿l 4:30 M-W-F.  Ugh.  It sucked.


I think my first year we had studio mwf but it was at 8am, after that I wanna say we had like Tues/thurs, but 6 hour sessions. I frequently had little or no classes on mondays and fridays thru school. lol


----------



## vee043324

i took puppetry and that sucked. got an A though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> View attachment 12148


3 minutes to go! But I may actually stay later. Waiting for other inputs to arrive before I call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that like concrete stuff, or the continuum mechanics I mentioned above?


Our structural matrix course was a Finite elements course using advanced matrix analysis to solve structural problems.


----------



## User1

OH

and i took some math class that satisfied a computer science and my calc 2 course, with a program called mathmatica????

so everything was typed into a program and solved....except the exams were pencil and paper and no calculators and you couldn't trial and error the input like WTF DID I DO TO MYSELF


----------



## User1

LOVED my floral design class though   had a fresh arrangement at my desk every week!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> OH
> 
> and i took some math class that satisfied a computer science and my calc 2 course, with a program called mathmatica????
> 
> so everything was typed into a program and solved....except the exams were pencil and paper and no calculators and you couldn't trial and error the input like WTF DID I DO TO MYSELF


How is that even helpful?  I mean, to have an exam that is 100% the opposite of everything they taught?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I was grateful to pass my material mechanics course.  Everything was in Angstroms and I wanted to cry.


wait like 1e-10 m = 1 angstrom? Was this a nano-materials class?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wait like 1e-10 m = 1 angstrom? Was this a nano-materials class?


Yup.  It was a materials engineering class that calculated the properties and movement of material/molecules at a small scale using advanced calculus and really weird formula.  I'd have heart-attacks it a measurement came out bigger than a mm.  It was taught by a delightful Jewish man, though, who had a wonderful NY accent and was very understanding on us poor students who really had no idea what was going on sometimes.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok @JayKay0914, I've got the spiced chai sitting on my desk!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yup.  It was a materials engineering class that calculated the properties and movement of material/molecules at a small scale using advanced calculus and really weird formula.  I'd have heart-attacks it a measurement came out bigger than a mm.  It was taught by a delightful Jewish man, though, who had a wonderful NY accent and was very understanding on us poor students who really had no idea what was going on sometimes.


NY accents are the BEST. I so wish I had one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOUR ICED TEA ADDICTION IS BECOMING A PROBLEM!


fify.

And no it's not a problem. I control it, it doesn't control me.

Unsweet ice tea, 3 sweet-and-low packets. Many times over the course of the week.

Yes, I've done the math comparing that to the lab rats being force fed artificial sweeter to determine cancer rates. Yes I know it's actually comparable to my situation. No I don't care.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I think my first year we had studio mwf but it was at 8am, after that I wanna say we had like Tues/thurs, but 6 hour sessions. I frequently had little or no classes on mondays and fridays thru school. lol


Allllll the years were MWF 12:30-4:30.  And Arch history was T-Th at 8am.  I wanted to enjoy that class.... but I just didn't work out for me.  Nothing like a dark room after no sleep to send you right to nap time.  His attendance method was we had to sketch a slide on a notecard before the end of class.  I was known to show up in the last 15 minutes and sketch it from outside the room, and pass it in the door when he collected them.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> NY accents are the BEST. I so wish I had one.


You can have mine.  My car doesn't understand me when I'm trying to call my mom.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> fify.
> 
> And no it's not a problem. I control it, it doesn't control me.
> 
> Unsweet ice tea, 3 sweet-and-low packets. Many times over the course of the week.
> 
> Yes, I've done the math comparing that to the lab rats being force fed artificial sweeter to determine cancer rates. Yes I know it's actually comparable to my situation. No I don't care.


Pffft, my parents are both diabetic, so I grew up with that.  Pretty sure I don't care and I have a better chance being killed by a rouge tsunami than a couple extra sweet-n-low.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> How is that even helpful?  I mean, to have an exam that is 100% the opposite of everything they taught?


exactly! 

i mean, i was a master of getting multiple requirements out of the way with one course so i did it to myself but like COME ON.

plants pathogens and people was a composition, a science and like one other. AND we only wrote one paper every 3 weeks. rough draft, revised and final. ha. I WON THAT COURSE. it was also right next door to my floral design class and i scheduled those fabulously together!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Boring meeting spam


----------



## Janthered

post dentist appointment spam


----------



## JohnLee

about to fall asleep spam


----------



## JayKay PE

It just got really cold in the office.  Curse you sun for setting and my office building for having so many large windows!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> It just got really cold in the office.  Curse you sun for setting and my office building for having so many large windows!


west coast..

best coast.


----------



## txjennah PE

Passed off my groundwater sampling gig since I have three reports due before Christmas spam.

My other field job might be postponed too, so it's looking like I will be in the office when results come out!  Yay for not having to cry in front of random strangers.

Edit: TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> west coast..
> 
> best coast.


East coast, beast coast.  We're crushing it!  In our Tims and puffy jackets!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Passed off my groundwater sampling gig since I have three reports due before Christmas spam.
> 
> My other field job might be postponed too, so it's looking like I will be in the office when results come out!  Yay for not having to cry in front of random strangers.


I'm not allowed to go in the field anymore...I got to do a day of sonic drilling before I got a call pretty much saying "Why are you in the field?  Get back here and write!"

I am an indoor cat scratching their nails against the backdoor.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My fav was a class on Feminist film directors.  Man, that teacher loved my bs writing.


This reminds me of a German Literature class I was in. The time I did the absolute best and interpreting a story in German was when, spoiler, I hadn't a lick of an idea of what the story was about.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yup.  It was a materials engineering class that calculated the properties and movement of material/molecules at a small scale using advanced calculus and really weird formula.


Nanoscale is simultaneously too big and too small for me to visualize.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> OH
> 
> and i took some math class that satisfied a computer science and my calc 2 course, with a program called mathmatica????
> 
> so everything was typed into a program and solved....except the exams were pencil and paper and no calculators and you couldn't trial and error the input like WTF DID I DO TO MYSELF


I took a Mathematica class! http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I took a Mathematica class! http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/


did you hate it as much as i did?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> You can have mine.  My car doesn't understand me when I'm trying to call my mom.


Wow, is it that thick?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm not allowed to go in the field anymore...I got to do a day of sonic drilling before I got a call pretty much saying "Why are you in the field?  Get back here and write!"
> 
> I am an indoor cat scratching their nails against the backdoor.


Haha I have a love/hate relationship with field work so that sounds like an ideal situation to me. I can't complain though, I definitely don't go out very often and certainly not at the frequency that our geologists or even younger engineers do.  I AM slightly jealous of the younger staff who have already gotten to travel out of state for their work.  Wasn't in the cards for me, all my field jobs have been in Texas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I took a Mathematica class! http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/


Screw that.

Fortran 4 life!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

My dad eats spam, eggs and grits at least three times a week. Grew up on that! Spam on spam post.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, is it that thick?


When not at work/talking to clients, yes.  But I have a Long Island accent more than NYC.  Meaning all my words slur together and I talk really fast.  Not as thematically exciting as a great Bronx accent.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Haha I have a love/hate relationship with field work so that sounds like an ideal situation to me. I can't complain though, I definitely don't go out very often and certainly not at the frequency that our geologists or even younger engineers do.  I AM slightly jealous of the younger staff who have already gotten to travel out of state for their work.  Wasn't in the cards for me, all my field jobs have been in Texas.


Pretty much the first four years of work for me was in the field taking litho, sampling, and drilling.  I think I would have enjoyed it more if I wasn't working at the place I was pulling 70+ hour weeks with no OT.  I'd love to check out Texas!  On LI/NY area everything is just sandy silt or bedrock.  Nothing too exciting.


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> My dad eats spam, eggs and grits at least three times a week. Grew up on that! Spam on spam post.


My dad grew up eating scrapple.  Which means I grew up eating it more than once.  My stomach just heaving remembering my youth.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Weve got to be close to 3k now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

23


----------



## RBHeadge PE

24


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Actually  3000


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3001?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3001?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3001?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It is now


----------



## JayKay PE

It's almost 5pm...but I got in late today.  And if I stay late today, I can make up for yesterday that I took off due to an eye infection.  Maaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw man, I forgot we were spamming to a number.  Not just having a good time.  Also, like we're...simply having a wonderful time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> When not at work/talking to clients, yes.  But I have a Long Island accent more than NYC.


Lol, so would you say that you embrace or take offense to the flib moniker?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Lol, so would you say that you embrace or take offense to the flib moniker﻿?


Don't care, people can't understand me either way.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> did you hate it as much as i did?


I remember I kind of liked my teacher. She was a little out there, but a very smart lady, and also very nice and encouraging. Our final was to create a game within it, and we got to work in pairs. A friend and I put together a little program that had a stick figure get up and out of bed, start his day, and then proceed to go play reverse hang man. So, whenever you got a letter right in the word, a body part of his would fall off. We counted hands and feet too, so we could get longer words in there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> It's almost 5pm...but I got in late today.  And if I stay late today, I can make up for yesterday that I took off due to an eye infection.


That's not how it works. If you arrive late you,  make up for it by leaving early.

Or at least that's what a former coworker would always do. I'm so happy I no longer work there.


----------



## leggo PE

And yayyyyy 3k! Spam to 3.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man, I forgot we were spamming to a number.  Not just having a good time.  Also, like we're...simply having a wonderful time


Meh, it doesn't matter. I was enjoying this too, i just happened to notice the page number


----------



## leggo PE

All spam is good spam.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not how it works. If you arrive late you,  make up for it by leaving early.
> 
> Or at least that's what a former coworker would always do. I'm so happy I no longer work there.


If I arrive late, do I say f-it and just use PPL? or work longer hours so I can technically keep taking vacation without billing it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> And yayyyyy 3k! Spam to 3.5k!


Oy


----------



## CocoNut

JayKay0914 said:


> What happens if you eat the tea leaves?  Does that mean automatic failure?  I've...ingested a lot of leaves, I think.


Doesn’t matter if you take the test 3 times you automatically pass!! Right?!?!?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Pretty much the first four years of work for me was in the field taking litho, sampling, and drilling.  I think I would have enjoyed it more if I wasn't working at the place I was pulling 70+ hour weeks with no OT.  I'd love to check out Texas!  On LI/NY area everything is just sandy silt or bedrock.  Nothing too exciting.


70 hrs without overtime, ughhhhhh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> If I arrive late, do I say f-it and just use PPL? or work longer hours so I can technically keep taking vacation without billing it?


Personally I would always stay late to make up for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Doesn’t matter if you take the test 3 times you automatically pass!! Right?!?!?


Yup


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Personally I would always stay late to make up for it.


Yup, that's what I do.  Also, end up taking really long vacation because I would work mornings (most theme parks don't open until 9am anywhow).


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> 70 hrs without overtime, ughhhhhh.


Yeah.  And I did it pretty much for 5.5 years.  Every interview I went to was like, "You stayed at BLANK for 5-years?  Jesus Christ, they're a sweat shop!"


----------



## leggo PE

Oof!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Arguing about applicable regulations spam


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Arguing about applicable regulations spam


YOU TOO.  Wait, what side of the table are you on?  *suspicious vibes*


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU TOO.  Wait, what side of the table are you on?  *suspicious vibes*


The government.


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> The government.


*hisses and scuttles under the table*


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> *hisses and scuttles under the table*


Haha, unless you happen to be discussing regulations for sulfur dioxide emissions, we’re not on the same call


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Haha, unless you happen to be discussing regulations for summit dioxide emissions﻿, we’re not on the same call


Oh thank god.  I'm dealing with solid waste regulations crossing over into Brownfields realm and I have two different regulatory parties kinda contradicting themselves.  Which means it is a fun time for me.


----------



## tpkjr2006

Alright ill join the spam fest since im 99.9% sure i failed.

SPAM SPAM SPAM so much spam


----------



## tpkjr2006

Not to mention today i witness a project try to invent a new protection scheme.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh thank god.  I'm dealing with solid waste regulations crossing over into Brownfields realm and I have two different regulatory parties kinda contradicting themselves.  Which means it is a fun time for me.


That’s funny, because I know one consulting company that’s in your area that deals with that stuff...


----------



## tpkjr2006

so is this regulatory agency fight?


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> That’s funny, because I know one consulting company that’s in your area that deals with that stuff...


Hahahahahahahahahahaha, there are multiple consulting companies that deal with this stuff over here.  Very incestuous!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, my facebook wall is currently having a very detailed debate on whether hot dogs can be considered a sandwich or not.  My opinion: if the hot dog is cut/placed on two distinct pieces of bread = yes, sandwich.  If hot dog is in a 'hinged roll' = no, not a sandwich.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, my facebook wall is currently having a very detailed debate on whether hot dogs can be considered a sandwich or not.  My opinion: if the hot dog is cut/placed on two distinct pieces of bread = yes, sandwich.  If hot dog is in a 'hinged roll' = no, not a sandwich.


Not a sandwich. Hinged roll =! Bread


----------



## leggo PE

I don't consider hotdog sandwiches. I'd never thought about my justification, but I like the hinged roll bit.


----------



## leggo PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> Alright ill join the spam fest since im 99.9% sure i failed.


Welcome to the Spam Board!


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> so is this regulatory agency fight?


Hmm?  For me it's not a fight, just one agency saying one thing and the other agency being like "Ignore them.  Yes, you can use RCA below water".


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah.  And I did it pretty much for 5.5 years.  Every interview I went to was like, "You stayed at BLANK for 5-years?  Jesus Christ, they're a sweat shop!"


Kiewit? Jacobs? Accenture? Gosh, there's a lot of shitty places for civils to work.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Kiewit? Jacobs? Accenture? Gosh, there's a lot of shitty places for civils to work.


Hahahahahahahahaha, I wasn't a civil!  I am environmental who just happened to be doing a ton of geotechnical stuff, almost.


----------



## CocoNut




----------



## CocoNut

Fried chicken dinner YUM


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw man, I forgot we were spamming to a number.  Not just having a good time.  Also, like we're...simply having a wonderful time


is it a wonderful christmas time? or just a wonderful time


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> is it a wonderful christmas time? or just a wonderful time


Very valid question.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Next pay period Dec 8 but hopefully It does not happen


I'm not that optimistic. I'm hearing murmurs about a ~90 day or ~120 day CR, and it seems like people are trying to find a workable solution, but then there are also reports of people making it worse...



JohnLee said:


> I wish i had that much leave, this is my third year in


If you have use/lose after three years, you either get a lot of comp time, or you're doing something wrong in life.



JohnLee said:


> I took lots of time off for the PE...


They didn't add it to your IDP, and count the preparation as training and development? That way you could partially do it on the clock?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

csb said:


> Kiewit? Jacobs? Accenture? Gosh, there's a lot of shitty places for civils to work.


Sounds about right. I'm not a civil engr, but _even I _know their reputations as employers


----------



## Road Guy

Accenture hires CE’s?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morning


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Good morning Spamaholics


----------



## AlliChEME

Good morning, today is my meeting day


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> Good morning, today is my meeting day


keep awake by spamming


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

When the wife says she wants to keep Christmas gifts to each other under $50 this year, is she being truthful or is it a trap?


----------



## JayKay PE

I got my car back and she looks beautiful!  Except I need to adjust the seat...whomever was in it last was very tiny/short.


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> When the wife says she wants to keep Christmas gifts to each other under $50 this year, is she being truthful or is it a trap?


Depends.  Do you have a house?  If you're only exchanging gifts with her, say "yes dear" and then buy her a massage.


----------



## JayKay PE

CocoNut said:


> View attachment 12150


I feel weird.  My cats have never messed with the tree.  One likes looking at the lights, so she'll sit on the couch and gaze at it creepily.  The other one just likes hiding underneath it/fucking with the Nativity scene on the nearby shelf, never the tree itself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

USC_engineer said:


> When the wife says she wants to keep Christmas gifts to each other under $50 this year, is she being truthful or is it a trap?


IN our house if I said $50, I probably meant $50, since my hubs is difficult to shop for (well, easy to shop for, in the big money range, but we don't both need to be spending $400 on a gift)  Plus, I don't need anything, I buy myself the things I want, when i want them.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am eating brie while spamming.  How is this my life?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vhab49_PE said:


> IN our house if I said $50, I probably meant $50, since my hubs is difficult to shop for (well, easy to shop for, in the big money range, but we don't both need to be spending $400 on a gift)  Plus, I don't need anything, I buy myself the things I want, when i want them.


That's our problem if either one of us want something we just buy it. I think I'm going to risk it and go the $50 dollar amount.


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> That's our problem if either one of us want something we just buy it. I think I'm going to risk it and go the $50 dollar amount.


Let us know beforehand if we should dig a plot for you.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Let us know beforehand if we should dig a plot for you.


Probably if that doesn't get me then the PE results will. Start digging!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## JohnLee

Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

no


----------



## JayKay PE

I got sidetracked by tables and now my brie is really soft


----------



## AlliChEME

Meeting number one is over, now to try to get some work done before the afternoon meeting.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hopefully I'll have no meetings today.


----------



## tpkjr2006

How about conspiracy theory discussion today?


----------



## User1

no


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> How about conspiracy theory discussion today?


My mom is avidly watching a youtube show that has conspiracy theories about volcanoes in the US.


----------



## User1

tpkjr2006 said:


> How about conspiracy theory discussion today?


lol now i feel bad bc i made @JayKay0914 sad


----------



## txjennah PE

When someone IMs me for something right when I get in...

CAN YOU GIVE IT A MINUTE


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My mom is avidly watching a youtube show that has conspiracy theories about volcanoes in the US.


omg do tell.


----------



## User1

^this


----------



## tpkjr2006

I was really hoping for some ancient aliens discussion.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> lol now i feel bad bc i made @JayKay0914 sad


I AM SO SAD RIGHT NOW BECAUSE I NEED TO SPREAD THIS NONSENSE AROUND.

@txjennah @tj_PE My mom is always telling me about this guy on youtube who is predicting volcano eruptions in New England/the northeast area of the USA  that are going to be worse than anything ever seen before.  He is not a registered geologist and supposedly the USGS has tried to shut him down multiple times "BECAUSE HE'S RIGHT AND THEY'RE HIDING SOMETHING." - That is what he said in response to the allegations.  I actually try to tune a lot of it out, or else my mom starts telling me about her dreams.  We have a no dream clause and she has violated it multiple times when I'm not on guard.


----------



## txjennah PE

USC_engineer said:


> When the wife says she wants to keep Christmas gifts to each other under $50 this year, is she being truthful or is it a trap?


Well, you know her better than we do, but if I told my husband that I want to keep gifts under $50, then I would mean it.


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> I was really hoping for some ancient aliens discussion.


And I am also down for ancient alien stuff, but I am, sadly, not that deep into conspiracy theories.  The deepest I ever got was wearing the tinfoil hat on holidays.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

The UN Agenda 21 and the globalist that are trying to control all of humanity! Conspiracy Spam


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I AM SO SAD RIGHT NOW BECAUSE I NEED TO SPREAD THIS NONSENSE AROUND.
> 
> @txjennah @tj_PE My mom is always telling me about this guy on youtube who is predicting volcano eruptions in New England/the northeast area of the USA  that are going to be worse than anything ever seen before.  He is not a registered geologist and supposedly the USGS has tried to shut him down multiple times "BECAUSE HE'S RIGHT AND THEY'RE HIDING SOMETHING." - That is what he said in response to the allegations.  I actually try to tune a lot of it out, or else my mom starts telling me about her dreams.  We have a no dream clause and she has violated it multiple times when I'm not on guard.


LOL No dream clause!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> LOL No dream clause!


Do you not have that type of relationship with a loved one?  Where you are asking an important question and they go off on a tangent, starting with the phrase, "I had the weirdest dream last night..." which then spirals into a flight of fancy of which has never been captured in tale or on screen?


----------



## JayKay PE

I HAVE REALLY IMPORTANT NEWS.  THIS AUSTRALIAN COW IS NAMED KNICKERS AND HE IS TOO BIG TO BE SLAUGHTERED AND THIS WHOLE THING AMUSES ME:


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> And I am also down for ancient alien stuff, but I am, sadly, not that deep into conspiracy theories.  The deepest I ever got was wearing the tinfoil hat on holidays.


Ancient Aliens makes me sad


----------



## CocoNut

Torture. They are extracting energy from their torture victims and the batteries are low so the results will not come out for two more weeks. That’s my conspiracy


----------



## JayKay PE

CocoNut said:


> Torture. They are extracting energy from their torture victims and the batteries are low so the results will not come out for two more weeks. That’s my conspiracy


OR someone accidentally put the results file in "My Documents" not their desktop and they are frantically looking for it/getting IT involved.


----------



## CocoNut

This just in! Results still pending! 

At least that’s what I heard on the internet!


----------



## txjennah PE

CocoNut said:


> Torture. They are extracting energy from their torture victims and the batteries are low so the results will not come out for two more weeks. That’s my conspiracy


I was doing okay with the wait until, like, today. I will find ways to distract myself.  It's all good.


----------



## User1

i remember freaking out when my exam date went from a date to just the month/year like OMG THEYRE POSTING THEM RIGHT NOW and then it was not posted right now.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Do you not have that type of relationship with a loved one?  Where you are asking an important question and they go off on a tangent, starting with the phrase, "I had the weirdest dream last night..." which then spirals into a flight of fancy of which has never been captured in tale or on screen?


no


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> When the wife says she wants to keep Christmas gifts to each other under $50 this year, is she being truthful or is it a trap?


If it were my wife, I'd consider it truthful. But part of the reason why I married her is because she doesn't play mind games.

Your results may vary.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am eating brie while spamming.  How is this my life?


I can't tell if you are complaining or bragging?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> no


My heart and eyes weep for you.  But maybe that's my own fault for being born into a family of...musicians. *shudders*


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't tell if you are complaining or bragging?


A little from Column A and a little from Column B.

Mostly I'm just complaining because I have no more brie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> That's our problem if either one of us want something we just buy it. I think I'm going to risk it and go the $50 dollar amount.


Same here. Makes buying gifts difficult.

The trick is to find something the other would love but wouldn't buy for themselves for whatever reason - don't shop at the right places, don't know of its existence, never thought to look, etc

My wife has "won" the gift giving "competition" the last few years. Although it's not really a competition and we don't treat it as such.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> How about conspiracy theory discussion today?


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> I HAVE REALLY IMPORTANT NEWS.  THIS AUSTRALIAN COW IS NAMED KNICKERS AND HE IS TOO BIG TO BE SLAUGHTERED AND THIS WHOLE THING AMUSES ME:


That's me when I go to pick up my daughter and just sit in the class to see how she play with others.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My mom is avidly watching a youtube show that has conspiracy theories about volcanoes in the US.






txjennah said:


> omg do tell.






tj_PE said:


> ^this






JayKay0914 said:


> My mom is always telling me about this guy on youtube who is predicting volcano eruptions in New England/the northeast area of the USA  that are going to be worse than anything ever seen before.  He is not a registered geologist and supposedly the USGS has tried to shut him down multiple times "BECAUSE HE'S RIGHT AND THEY'RE HIDING SOMETHING." - That is what he said in response to the allegations.


Well that's anti-climatic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Torture. They are extracting energy from their torture victims and the batteries are low so the results will not come out for two more weeks. That’s my conspiracy


seems legit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My heart and eyes weep for you.  But maybe that's my own fault for being born into a family of...musicians. *shudders*


So you're the black sheep?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Mostly I'm just complaining because I have no more brie.


Time for more tea


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, enough sanity break spaaming, need to get back to work


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> alright, enough sanity break spaaming, need to get back to work


dont go tho


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

all work and no spam makes you a dull boy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> dont go tho


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> That's me when I go to pick up my daughter and just sit in the class to see how she play with others.


I do not know if this means you are an aged steer among younger bulls?  Please don't say you're a steer.  They have...important pieces snipped.

Or if it just mean you are a giant among us mere mortals.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well that's anti-climatic.


I mean, they do have mini cult-like pow-wows every night at 11pm.  Again, I do not want to get too involved.  I'm sure my mom will get distracted pretty soon and go back to watching videos of cats talking in deep voices and buying lead-jewelry off eBay as she has in the past.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you're the black sheep?


Nope.  My father wanted his children to learn math and stuff, so my sister and I both are working in the sciences/engineering.  I mean, I was going to train for classical opera, but then I did one year of engineering and didn't have to time to even think of traveling into NYC every other day to meet with my coach.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to get into a agriculture discussion.  Unfortunately nobody in my office shares my passion for large-scale potato farming.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to get into a agriculture discussion.  Unfortunately nobody in my office shares my passion for large-scale potato farming.


Phone up someone who works for McDonalds?


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> I do not know if this means you are an aged steer among younger bulls?  Please don't say you're a steer.  They have...important pieces snipped.
> 
> Or if it just mean you are a giant among us mere mortals.


Just Giant among little ones LOL


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to get into a agriculture discussion.  Unfortunately nobody in my office shares my passion for large-scale potato farming.


I'm a Civil/Ag Eng,no one wants to talk about Ag


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Phone up someone who works for McDonalds?


BAH.  McDonald's is a single-variety potato user that has made the Russet potato more important than its worth!  Don't get me started on those monsters!


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> I'm a Civil/Ag Eng,no one wants to talk about Ag


I'll talk about Ag!!!  Please!!!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I got sidetracked by tables and now my brie is really soft


That how I like brie cheese the best...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> That how I like brie cheese the best...


I like mine a little on the firm side, which I know isn't the *correct* way to eat it, but it makes it easier to cut into little tiny wedges that fit perfectly on my bread.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I like mine a little on the firm side, which I know isn't the *correct* way to eat it, but it makes it easier to cut into little tiny wedges that fit perfectly on my bread.


But then, what happens to the spread factor? It disappears!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to get into a agriculture discussion.  Unfortunately nobody in my office shares my passion for large-scale potato farming.


Move to Idaho.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Red taters in a Beaufort stew is the best


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> BAH.  McDonald's is a single-variety potato user that has made the Russet potato more important than its worth!  Don't get me started on those monsters!


There's more than one kind of brown-ish potato?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

JayKay0914 said:


> I got my car back and she looks beautiful!  Except I need to adjust the seat...whomever was in it last was very tiny/short.


This is so annoying...I'm 6'6" so my seat is all the way back. Do you really have to push my seat all the way up for the extremely short time it takes to pull my car in the shop and then back out.


----------



## leggo PE

Is it really that much work to readjust the driver's car seat?


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to get into a agriculture discussion.  Unfortunately nobody in my office shares my passion for large-scale potato farming.


my portfolio covers agriculture in my senate office. want to talk about the farm bill?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> But then, what happens to the spread factor? It disappears!


Mah, I like slabs of cheese.  I am a monster and I've accepted it.


----------



## vee043324

cc @JohnLee ^^^


----------



## vee043324

ag industry is ruthless. up there with the gun lobbyists imo


----------



## vee043324

which i unfortunately also cover.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> which i unfortunately also cover.


Not for long!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Move to Idaho.


I-I-Ida-*cough cough cough* Almost choked on my tea.  How dare you!  Idaho and Washington are commercial farmers who do not deal with a ton of variety!  Just keep using the same pesticides over and over again, ruining the soil and creating super-bugs!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's more than one kind of brown-ish potato?


There are many varieties of brownish potatoes.  You can even find purple potato!  There is a whole color palate of potato for you to enjoy!


----------



## vee043324

currently craving fries


----------



## JayKay PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> This is so annoying...I'm 6'6" so my seat is all the way back. Do you really have to push my seat all the way up for the extremely short time it takes to pull my car in the shop and then back out.


My car was out for a while, and I know they had to drive it around, but the seat was raised so much!  And I have bucket seats and a sport-model, so I'm like, why is my seat so upright and high?  Uncomfortable driving back.  Def will have to change it before i drive home tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> currently craving fries


currently craving those weird sugar-free strawberry wafer things with the windmill logo.

*Edit* Not windmill, dutch girl.  Eh, potato, potahto.


----------



## JohnLee

vee043324 said:


> ag industry is ruthless. up there with the gun lobbyists imo


Yea when dealing with older folks telling "well, you been doing wrong all YOUR LIFE"  

but I love it. I have been building reservoir (40-80 ac) pumps, pipeline, water control structure, chicken house, hog farm and whatever you name. i get rush when I get a new project cause after 3-6 months I can drive and see what i have built.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I-I-Ida-*cough cough cough* Almost choked on my tea.  How dare you!  Idaho and Washington are commercial farmers who do not deal with a ton of variety!  Just keep using the same pesticides over and over again, ruining the﻿ soil and creating super-bugs!﻿


how would pokemon come up with new pokemon if there weren't super bugs being created? unno:


----------



## JohnLee

@JayKay0914     you grow potato?


----------



## leggo PE

I like potatoes. In my household, we use red potatoes the most of all the potatoes (well, we also use sweet potatoes on the reg, but I don't usually include them when thinking of other types of potatoes). I grew up basically only eating russet potatoes, but nowadays, I rarely eat them.


----------



## leggo PE

OH MY GOSH I HAVE A POTATO NAMED AFTER ME!


----------



## leggo PE

Also....


----------



## leggo PE

https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-man-stabs-woman-over-undercooked-potato-deputies-say/1619468964


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

after lunch don't feel like working spam


----------



## vee043324

oh florida..


----------



## Janthered

still eating lunch need to be entertained spam

also my discover weekly on spotify is pretty great this week...


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> @JayKay0914     you grow potato?


Sorry had a mandatory company call and had to listen in.  I don't grow potatoes, personally, but I live on Long Island and personally know a lot of the farmers on the east end due to going to school with their kids.  I also did some summer work with Cornell for their viticulture and potato research (different summers) which means I learned a lot about the processes.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-man-stabs-woman-over-undercooked-potato-deputies-say/1619468964


Not surprised.  That Florida Man is always getting up to nonsense and what-have-you.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Back to potato talk; I'm a big fan of using new potatoes, just because the skin is so thin and they taste great with parsley (which usually is being harvested around the same time).  If I had to choose, I think my favorite variety of potato is Allegany, due to it's late season yield (aka; I can stock up on them before it gets cold at fairly cheap and they work great in crock pot stews without falling apart).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> want to talk about the farm bill?


Will one pass before the deadline this year? I mean, I assume it will, but...


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Back to potato talk; I'm a big fan of using new potatoes, just because the skin is so thin and they taste great with parsley (which usually is being harvested around the same time).  If I had to choose, I think my favorite variety of potato is Allegany, due to it's late season yield (aka; I can stock up on them before it gets cold at fairly cheap and they work great in crock pot stews without falling apart).


Can you make french fries with that?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I-I-Ida-*cough cough cough* Almost choked on my tea.  How dare you!  Idaho and Washington are commercial farmers who do not deal with a ton of variety!  Just keep using the same pesticides over and over again, ruining the soil and creating super-bugs!


I used to think that it was just a stereotype about Idaho and potatoes. Then I visited, and saw lots and lots of potato farms, and the license plates, and realized that it isn't just a stereotype. Been there lots of times... lots of potatoes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> There are many varieties of brownish potatoes.  You can even find purple potato!  There is a whole color palate of potato for you to enjoy!


red, brown, purple, and sweet. Okay.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Can you make french fries with that?


Eh, it's a white potato, so I feel like it would just absorb the oil.  Usually you use a russet or idaho variety for fries (at least that's what my friend said).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-man-stabs-woman-over-undercooked-potato-deputies-say/1619468964


#floridaman strikes again


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> red, brown, purple, and sweet. Okay.


Blue, yellow, white.  Hell, you can make a van Gogh with those colors!


----------



## akwooly

family in ID.  yes. there are potatoes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Blue, yellow, white.  Hell, you can make a van Gogh with those colors!


Wouldn't that require green?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's the appropriate amount of time to wait to starting adding fake results threads to the Oct 2018 subforum?

#afaf


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wouldn't that require green?


Just mince the blue and yellow potatoes, from a distance, green!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the appropriate amount of time to wait to starting adding fake results threads to the Oct 2018 subforum?
> 
> #afaf


Dooooo iiiiiitttttttt!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Dooooo iiiiiitttttttt!


I'm just asking for a friend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 12156


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Will one pass before the deadline this year? I mean, I assume it will, but...


deadline was back in september so it has already expired! rumor has it that Rs will blame Ds for not passing it... because Ds have the majority in the senate and house, and stuff.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Dooooo iiiiiitttttttt!


i thought you were on my side


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> deadline was back in september so it has already expired! rumor has it that Rs will blame Ds for not passing it... because Ds have the majority in the senate and house, and stuff.


situation normal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> i thought you were on my side


me or @leggo PE?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the appropriate amount of time to wait to starting adding fake results threads to the Oct 2018 subforum?
> 
> #afaf


That is torture!! You don't understand how those drove my anxiety crazy waiting for the April test results!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Many years ago I worked as a health inspector. Some of the places I inspected had irregular or non-regular business hours, so I would have to schedule an inspection time with them;  a couple weeks notice.

To be clear: they would know exactly when I was showing up and what I was going to be inspecting.

You'd think, with two weeks notice and all the foreknowledge, that they'd make an effort to pretend to clean up or fix things. Nine times out of ten, they wouldn't do *anything* before I arrived.  They were always totally surprised that I would cite them or shut them down. Most of my findings were for easily correctable (or concealable) violations.

It's like they thought that because they knew about a "surprise" inspection, it made them immune from the normal regs and laws.

Why do I bring this up? It's just to show that even when someone knows something is coming, they can still be surprised.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> That is torture!! You don't understand how those drove my anxiety crazy waiting for the April test results!!


Like I said, I'm asking for a friend.

And all of us vets had to put up with it too.

And stuff posted in the spam thread doesn't count.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> me or @leggo PE?


@leggo PE . she's encouraging fake postssss


----------



## JayKay PE

I think I'll get my car washed tomorrow.


----------



## JayKay PE

OH WAIT.  Sorry, I didn't realize I was supposed to be freaking out about results threads!  My bad, I'm sorry!  Let me start freaking out again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So have one of my favorite types of projects (new department store) ... except in remodel form, fast tracked, with a transitioning architectural team between offices, and nobody wants to make decisions.  I have spent most of this day wanting to punch someone.  And nobody will respect the slab.  Gahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

So getting 56 questions right on the PE, is that an automatic pass?


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> OH WAIT.  Sorry, I didn't realize I was supposed to be freaking out about results threads!  My bad, I'm sorry!  Let me start freaking out again!


Wait for it.... the pressure will get to you


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> So getting 56 questions right on the PE, is that an automatic pass?


Nothing is automatic with NCEES.  Even the scantrons are crank-operated.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> Wait for it.... the pressure will get to you


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> Wait for it.... the pressure will get to you


Eh, this is the third time.  This company won't fire me for failing and are very supportive.  More worried about running out of flour for December baking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## JohnLee

USC_engineer said:


> So getting 56 questions right on the PE, is that an automatic pass?


That"s why I was proposing revealing the raw score first then the cut off score


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!


I like this because you had a normal "AHHH" post, but then you had to quote and "AHHH" as well.  So they'd know you're stressed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> So getting 56 questions right on the PE, is that an automatic pass?


Not sure if this is a sarcastic post or not... but I'll take the bait.

You'd think so, but we've seen at least once where 56/80 was a fail.

The range we've seen is  (52,57]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> Eh, this is the third time.  This company won't fire me for failing and are very supportive.  More worried about running out of flour for December baking.


I just spoke to Ashlei from NCEES chat box and she said result will out tomorrow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I like this because you had a normal "AHHH" post, but then you had to quote and "AHHH" as well.  So they'd know you're stressed.


STRESS?  WHAT IS THIS?  AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Seriously, if I was waiting for results on top of the current insanity, I might need to be committed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Wait for it.... the pressure will get to you


I've been trying to find the perfect "How I Met Your Mother" Slap Bet gif that describes this situation for like an hour. No luck. But you all know what I'm talking about right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also for the record, there are not very many architects that I like.  And most of the ones I do like are practicing structural engineers.


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> I just spoke to Ashlei from NCEES chat box and she said result will out tomorrow


Badly photoshopped chat window or it didn't happen.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Seriously, if I was waiting for results on top of the current insanity, I might need to be committed.


IKR! This is one of my distractions from reality.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been trying to find the perfect "How I Met Your Mother" Slap Bet gif that describes this situation for like an hour. No luck. But you all know what I'm talking about right?


Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been trying to find the perfect "How I Met Your Mother" Slap Bet gif that describes this situation for like an hour. No luck. But you all know what I'm talking about right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> I just spoke to Ashlei from NCEES chat box and she said result will out tomorrow


Ahh Ashlei, you guys harassed her hard last year. How's she doing?


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> I just spoke to Ashlei from NCEES chat box and she said result will out tomorrow


Ashlei sounds like a fake name, or the name of someone I went to high school with, both things that eliminate this "person" from working at NCEES.  

Where I assume everyone is named John, Charlie, or Ed.  Good solid engineer names.


----------



## vee043324

USC_engineer said:


> So getting 56 questions right on the PE, is that an automatic pass?


no. i got 58 on my first attempt and failed.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not sure if this is a sarcastic post or not... but I'll take the bait.
> 
> You'd think so, but we've seen at least once where 56/80 was a fail.
> 
> The range we've seen is  (52,57]


It was a real question, I'm a bit new to EB and the PE speculation game, I flunked last time with 49 right, no so good


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> STRESS?  WHAT IS THIS?  AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Seriously, if I was waiting for results on top of the current insanity, I might need to be committed.


*shakes chains*

Idk, do they still use chains if you're committed?


----------



## JohnLee

txjennah said:


> Badly photoshopped chat window or it didn't happen.


Too lazy to photoshop today... I'm only awake cause one my coworker wont stop moving around


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


I'm looking for that scene with Barney nervously looking at the slap countdown clock, with  Marshall is doing hand clenching exercises in the background.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ahh Ashlei, you guys harassed her hard last year. How's she doing?


Havent talk to my baby yet


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> no. i got 58 on my first attempt and failed.


For real!!!!! Ok anxiety level at 100% now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *shakes chains*
> 
> Idk, do they still use chains if you're committed?


Depends on the level of commitment.  Might be more like soft restraints one can't hurt self or others with.


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> Too lazy to photoshop today... I'm only awake cause one my coworker wont stop moving around


Is it bad that my thoughts automatically went to, "Well, don't do work in bed and their snuggling won't bother you".

*Edit* Of course the post describing two engineering co-workers in bed is a top post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ashlei sounds like a fake name, or the name of someone I went to high school with, both things that eliminate this "person" from working at NCEES.
> 
> Where I assume everyone is named John, Charlie, or Ed.  Good solid engineer names.


NCEES is in South Carolina. Ashlei is totally normal name down there.

And I doubt engineers make up even a plurality of their workforce.


----------



## vee043324

USC_engineer said:


> For real!!!!! Ok anxiety level at 100% now.


yeah it was bullshit. and then got 60% my second time and failed again.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JohnLee said:


> Havent talk to my baby yet


I actually got them to give me info last time around.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Depends on the level of commitment.  Might be more like soft restraints one can't hurt self or others with.


----------



## vee043324

THIRD TIME IS A CHARM LETS GO


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES is in South Carolina. Ashlei is totally normal name down there.
> 
> And I doubt engineers make up even a plurality of their workforce.


That is true. I love South Carolina.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES is in South Carolina. Ashlei is totally normal name down there.


This seems like a lie, but I don't know enough about the South to argue...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> no. i got 58 on my first attempt and failed.


Yeah, but Environmental was out of 100 until recently. Then you guys got your act together and everyone is at 80 questions.

Until this session when Nuclear broke itself, went CBT and is 85 questions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> For real!!!!! Ok anxiety level at 100% now.


See above. She's messing with you. Environmental used to be out of 100


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> Is it bad that my thoughts automatically went to, "Well, don't do work in bed and their snuggling won't bother you".
> 
> *Edit* Of course the post describing two engineering co-workers in bed is a top post


Teleworking Party !!!!!!!!!!!! I can use that


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> See above. She's messing with you. Environmental used to be out of 100


58/100 on my first attempt and then 49/80 on my second! not messing.


----------



## vee043324

also am i the only one who remembers ashlei is a real person at NCEES? we all talked to her last session


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> It was a real question, I'm a bit new to EB and the PE speculation game, I flunked last time with 49 right, no so good


You can turn around a 49 easy enough. Don't stress.

I know people that have successfully overcame a 20+ question deficit, it just takes work.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> @leggo PE . she's encouraging fake postssss


What? Me? No, never.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *shakes chains*
> 
> Idk, do they still use chains if you're committed?


NO


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So have one of my favorite types of projects (new department store) ... except in remodel form, fast tracked, with a transitioning architectural team between offices, and nobody wants to make decisions.  I have spent most of this day wanting to punch someone. * And nobody will respect the slab.*  Gahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


One must always respect the slab.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> yeah it was bullshit. and then got 60% my second time and failed again.


You should've started with 60, just to really F%^&amp; with him!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> yeah it was bullshit.


I'm late in responding this afternoon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> One must always respect the slab.


HOLES EVERYWHERE!

And it is a raised 2-way slab, not composite.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> That is true. I love South Carolina.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> also am i the only one who remembers ashlei is a real person at NCEES? we all talked to her last session


Last spring the week before the results were released I went on NCEES chat and pestered about when the results would be released. She told me they wouldn't be released that week. Saved me a week of constant checking. I was surprised they actually gave out that info. I didn't have EB at the time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> This seems like a lie, but I don't know enough about the South to argue...


I was totally serious.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Reminds me of the house of cards episode when they featured this water tower.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> HOLES EVERYWHERE!
> 
> And it is a raised 2-way slab, not composite.


Raised slab, like not a s.o.g.?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> 58/100 on my first attempt and then 49/80 on my second! not messing.


yeah, I'm late to responding game.

No matter, it's all spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> also am i the only one who remembers ashlei is a real person at NCEES? we all talked to her last session


Nope, everyone remembers


----------



## leggo PE

It was someone besides Ashlei when I took it... Can't remember her name.


----------



## leggo PE

But yeah, poor Ashlei. She must have it so quiet almost all of the time, and then BAM, the PE exam rolls around again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Reminds me of the house of cards episode when they featured this water tower.


Yeah it's real. It's a major landmark along I-85 in South Carolina. Surrounded by peach tree plantations.

Everyone is the region has strong feelings about it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> But yeah, poor Ashlei. She must have it so quiet almost all of the time, and then BAM, the PE exam rolls around again.


^this


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Lived in SC my entire life, never have seen it in person 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah it's real. It's a major landmark along I-85 in South Carolina. Surrounded by peach tree plantations.
> 
> Everyone is the region has strong feelings about it.


----------



## leggo PE

Flitch beam design, fun! Got a conference call about it later this afternoon. Woo.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> HOLES EVERYWHERE!
> 
> And it is a raised 2-way slab, not composite.


We have a slab that recently lifted because the client didn't believe us when we said the water level was going to recharge/go higher once they stopped pumping with their multiple well points and they needed a more robust foundation (not just slab on grade).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah it's real. It's a major landmark along I-85 in South Carolina. Surrounded by peach tree plantations.
> 
> Everyone is the region has strong feelings about it.


"Strong feelings".  I looked at that and muttered to myself, 'why does that butt have a penis?'.  I cannot make eye contact with my supervisor anymore.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> But yeah, poor Ashlei. She must have it so quiet almost all of the time, and then BAM, the PE exam rolls around again.


Like the prettiest belle at the ball!  All the suitors calling on her, only to find out her sister (the exam) is the one they're really interested in!  Alas!


----------



## vee043324

where is @caychanh this cycle?


----------



## vee043324

i'm bored can we talk


----------



## vee043324

EB girls are really carrying this entire forum, if only you all could read our thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Lived in SC my entire life, never have seen it in person


First, i saw your username and thought University of Southern California. Oops.

Second, Wow, i thought it was a rite of passage. You should take a day trip to see the giant ass-peach.


----------



## vee043324

also me and @txjennah have been digitally saging ourselves all day so good things will happen to us.


----------



## vee043324

digital sage cleanse all day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> "Strong feelings".  I looked at that and muttered to myself, 'why does that butt have a penis?'.  I cannot make eye contact with my supervisor anymore.


When i first saw it driving south along 85 it looked like a butt. I started calling it the giant ass-peach.

I didn't see the spout until much later. Now i see something else when i look at it from that angle.

I still call it the giant ass-peach.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> EB girls are really carrying this entire forum, if only you all could read our thread.


I guess we'll never know.


----------



## CocoNut

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel weird.  My cats have never messed with the tree.  One likes looking at the lights, so she'll sit on the couch and gaze at it creepily.  The other one just likes hiding underneath it/fucking with the Nativity scene on the nearby shelf, never the tree itself.


LOL my cats also have not messed with the tree but my toddler has been all over it! I wonder if wrapping her up is an option.....?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> LOL my cats also have not messed with the tree but my toddler has been all over it! I wonder if wrapping her up is an option.....?


Depends, what state do you live in?

/s


----------



## CocoNut

“I just wish everyone in the world really knew how humble I really am” - said no humble person ever


----------



## CocoNut

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends, what state do you live in?
> 
> /s


Florida so you know if it ends up on the news it’s florida woman....!!! (BIG eye roll)

Maybe I’ll just stick to unbreakable ornaments


----------



## txjennah PE

Ughhhh is it Friday yet?  Work today has sucked.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Raised slab, like not a s.o.g.?


Like a 9" thick, 2-way slab with concrete columns.  With 10x10 x 9" deep capitols.

HOLES.  EVERYWHERE.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> First, i saw your username and thought University of Southern California. Oops.


Me too. Until @USC_engineer started talking about Clemson beating their Gamecocks.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like a 9" thick, 2-way slab with concrete columns.  With 10x10 x 9" deep capitols.
> 
> HOLES.  EVERYWHERE.


Fun!


----------



## akwooly

mid afternoon posties


----------



## vee043324

MY SISTER JUST HAD HER BABY I HAVE A NIECE


----------



## CocoNut

txjennah said:


> Ughhhh is it Friday yet?  Work today has sucked.


No, it’s Wednesday, but please share your time machine if you invented one I would like to use it to win the $1 billion powerball from last month.  Ok?


----------



## CocoNut

vee043324 said:


> MY SISTER JUST HAD HER BABY I HAVE A NIECE


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> MY SISTER JUST HAD HER BABY I HAVE A NIECE


TIME FLIES....


----------



## Mr. Zane

I am back... to support your guys... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## CocoNut

spam


----------



## CocoNut




----------



## RichardL91

Man, I can wait until were all licensed PEs and we dont have to sit in these long lines anymore.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mornin'


WOOD!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

leggo PE said:


> Me too. Until @USC_engineer started talking about Clemson beating their Gamecocks.
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


We are the original USC!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Morning!


----------



## P-E

Tired.  Needed to try a couple beers last night.


----------



## CocoNut

Good morning! Car is fixed. Fire protection rumored to be actively working on cut score. Life is good!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I officially had my first terrible night of sleep thinking about the results, the struggle is real today.


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait, y'all haven't received your results yet?


----------



## CocoNut

Ble_PE said:


> Wait, y'all haven't received your results yet?


Nope.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Fire protection rumored to be actively working on cut score.


I heard their done with their test and are now figuring out the cut score for the EE-Power exam. They don't know jack about electrical so the cut score should be really low this year for that test.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Wait, y'all haven't received your results yet?


I got mine, I assume you already got yours?


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got mine, I assume you already got yours?


Yep, at least in NC.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> I officially had my first terrible night of sleep thinking about the results, the struggle is real today.


Trust me, it gets so much worse.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I like potatoes. In my household, we use red potatoes the most of all the potatoes (well, we also use sweet potatoes on the reg, but I don't usually include them when thinking of other types of potatoes). I grew up basically only eating russet potatoes, but nowadays, I rarely eat them.


We eat a lot of Yukon Gold potatoes.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Wouldn't that require green?


Well, there are green potatoes.  I wouldn't eat them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Wait, y'all haven't received your results yet?


I have!


----------



## Ble_PE

How long is today going to be?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> How long is today going to be?


23 hr 56 min 4 sec


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooooood morning. Hoping today is a better day than yesterday, let's go.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> MY SISTER JUST HAD HER BABY I HAVE A NIECE


Congratulations!!!  I want to be an aunt...but my husband is an only child, so it all falls on my brother NO PRESSURE BROTHER


----------



## txjennah PE

CocoNut said:


> No, it’s Wednesday, but please share your time machine if you invented one I would like to use it to win the $1 billion powerball from last month.  Ok?


If I were smart enough to invent a time machine, I'd be giving this test attempt/any future attempts a giant middle finger.


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick, tock.


----------



## In/PE/Out

On the clock


----------



## In/PE/Out

How much spam can I post today while I’m on the road? I don’t have to play wheelman, so I’ll have both hands free to focus on spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning.  I made the executive decision to repot all my aloe plants.  I do not think the terra cotta pots were working out well (I think they were drying out my cacti too much?  Does that make sense?).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Congratulations!!!  I want to be an aunt...but my husband is an only child, so it all falls on my brother NO PRESSURE BROTHER


I have 15 nieces &amp; nephews.  It is fun.  One of them is married now, so I guess that makes her hubs a nephew also?  So 16!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think they were drying out my cacti too much


You should put aloe on them.  Or some lotion.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You should put aloe on them.  Or some lotion.


Let me put aloe on my pot that is holding my aloe.  The perfect plan!


----------



## JayKay PE

I think I've just been burning all of my succulents.  I am getting way too much sun at my desk and it is horrible.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting ready to get a 15 minute massage.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Getting ready to get a 15 minute 30 second massage.


Fixt


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> So have one of my favorite types of projects (new department store) ... except in remodel form, fast tracked, with a transitioning architectural team between offices, and nobody wants to make decisions.  I have spent most of this day wanting to punch someone.  And nobody will respect the slab.  Gahaaaaaaaaaaaa!﻿


#respecttheslab

#oritwillgetdepressed


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, I am so tired this morning.  I love when my parents are like "stay over the night, you'll get more sleep instead of driving an hour home" and then they stay up until 2am making noise, because they're retired and can wake up at 9:30am.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh, I am so tired this morning.  I love when my parents are like "stay over the night, you'll get more sleep instead of driving an hour home" and then they stay up until 2am making noise, because they're retired and can wake up at 9:30am.﻿


eek! 

my parents were in town visiting, my mom had a terrible cough which kept me up 1-2 hours each night, and then i didnt get to nap on my days off! and then last night i had random insomnia like she trained me to wake up at 2am for her to cough


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Fixt


It's all the same for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> eek!
> 
> my parents were in town visiting, my mom had a terrible cough which kept me up 1-2 hours each night, and then i didnt get to nap on my days off! and then last night i had random insomnia like she trained me to wake up at 2am for her to cough


That sounds about right.  Last time my mom crashed at my place was due to me picking her up after a flight.  She ate all my cookies, left crumbs on my couch, and then left really late at around 11:30pm because my dad wanted her home (he missed her, but he is a tough old man who won't say that, so he said the cats missed her).


----------



## AlliChEME

Morning!

Yesterday after 2 posts I was no longer allowed to post, it said I had reached the daily limit. Is that a thing or does someone hate me?


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> That sounds about right.  Last time my mom crashed at my place was due to me picking her up after a flight.  She ate all my cookies, left crumbs on my couch, and then left really late at around 11:30pm because my dad wanted her home (he missed her, but he is a tough old man who won't say that, so he said the cats missed her).


that's kind of adorable. my parents work hard (their choice) when they visit me. on days i go to work they're asking for lists of things they can do while i'm at work


----------



## txjennah PE

Wellllll playing phone tag with a client who probably wants more edits, so maybe it won't be a better day today.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok phew he called my number by mistake YAYYYYY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am getting way too much sun at my desk and it is horrible.


Most people don't complain about having a window.


----------



## txjennah PE

"Last Christmas" is a garbage Christmas song, yes/yes?


----------



## JayKay PE

AlliChEME said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yesterday after 2 posts I was no longer allowed to post, it said I had reached the daily limit. Is that a thing or does someone hate me?


Huh, I've never had that happen to me and I'm new/only post shit-spam talk.  Maybe there is someone way more qualified than me to ask?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> that's kind of adorable. my parents work hard (their choice) when they visit me. on days i go to work they're asking for lists of things they can do while i'm at work


They have been married for 40-years and are doing more and more adorable things each day.  They're only an hour away, on the north fork of Long Island, so they don't 'visit' per se, sometimes one of them ends up at my apartment for a mini-break and to steal my baked goods.

You're parents sounds cute!  They just want to make things easier for you while you're working (though this usually backfires for me, since my parents do some things way different than I do, specifically, folding of towels).


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> "Last Christmas" is a garbage Christmas song, yes/yes?


False.  It is the best song to sing dramatically while annoying friends and/or family, "I gave you my heart, you gaaaaaaaaave it awaaaaaaaaaaaaay~" *starts sobbing into scarf while drinking eggnog*


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Most people don't complain about having a window.


MY SUCCULENTS ARE DYING FROM SUNBURN (which I did not know was a thing).  And the window kinda sucks because our building acts like a greenhouse...so a window means I am ultra, ultra, hot during the summer and ultra, ultra, cold in the winter.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> False.  It is the best song to sing dramatically while annoying friends and/or family, "I gave you my heart, you gaaaaaaaaave it awaaaaaaaaaaaaay~" *starts sobbing into scarf while drinking eggnog*


Taylor Swift's version is especially grating. NO WONDER HE GAVE YOUR HEART AWAY.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Taylor Swift's version is especially grating. NO WONDER HE GAVE YOUR HEART AWAY.


UGH.  NO.  HER VERSION IS HORRIBLE.  I like the original Wham! version.  Perfect.  Filled with just enough sappiness that you're like, "Yeah!  Don't give him your heart again!  Keep that organ where it belongs or so help me!"


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> UGH.  NO.  HER VERSION IS HORRIBLE.  I like the original Wham! version.  Perfect.  Filled with just enough sappiness that you're like, "Yeah!  Don't give him your heart again!  Keep that organ where it belongs or so help me!"


I agree that Wham's version is tolerable and no one else should cover it ever.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think I've just been burning all of my succulents.  I am getting way too much sun at my desk and it is horrible.


I sit in a corner (corner "office", yo! Moving up in the world!) and have a window behind my monitors, and one behind my head, so there is glare behind the monitor and glare on the monitor.  Makes 2pm difficult.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I sit in a corner (corner "office", yo! Moving up in the world!) and have a window behind my monitors, and one behind my head, so there is glare behind the monitor and glare on the monitor.  Makes 2pm difficult.﻿


can you rearrange your desk layout?


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> They have been married for 40-years and are doing more and more adorable things each day.  They're only an hour away, on the north fork of Long Island, so they don't 'visit' per se, sometimes one of them ends up at my apartment for a mini-break and to steal my baked goods.﻿
> 
> You're parents sounds cute!  They just want to make things easier for you while you're working (though this usually backfires for me, since my parents do some things way different than I do, specifically, folding of towels).﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


yes i have to be specific and choose carefully when i give ideas of things to do. i can re-fold the towels if they're all magically laundered when i get home   the nicest part is she made my bed every day LOL i usually make my bed before i go to sleep. is that weird?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> can you rearrange your desk layout?


I could, but it would be a lot of work - I have a sit/stand thing for my computer, and there is a shelf that blocks it on the logical side.  It is temporary, and really, who wants to work at 2pm anyway.     Hopefully they are finished with the office refresh by Christmas and I can move to my new permanent home with whatever problem it will have to offer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i usually make my bed before i go to sleep. is that weird?


No. Gotta make sure all the layers are in the right place to get them all messed up.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I sit in a corner (corner "office", yo! Moving up in the world!) and have a window behind my monitors, and one behind my head, so there is glare behind the monitor and glare on the monitor.  Makes 2pm difficult.


Ugh, I get some glare in the morning that is wicked bad, but I have three monitors (technically one is my laptop), so I can kinda shift everything over to one.  These are some ridiculous first-world problems we have.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yes i have to be specific and choose carefully when i give ideas of things to do. i can re-fold the towels if they're all magically laundered when i get home   the nicest part is she made my bed every day LOL i usually make my bed before i go to sleep. is that weird?


I make my bed when I get up, not because I care, but because I have this terrifying fear that my landlord of 4+ years is going to randomly come down when it's not made and judge me for having a messy bed.  Also, I sleep on my back, so literally "making the bed" is me just folding back my covers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh, I get some glare in the morning that is wicked bad, but I have three monitors (technically one is my laptop), so I can kinda shift everything over to one.  These are some ridiculous first-world problems we have.


Yeah, I kinda just adjust one of the monitors to reduce the glare.  And do everything on that one.



JayKay0914 said:


> I make my bed when I get up, not because I care, but because I have this terrifying fear that my landlord of 4+ years is going to randomly come down when it's not made and judge me for having a messy bed.  Also, I sleep on my back, so literally "making the bed" is me just folding back my covers.


I sleep in a cycle of rotation.  Side, jackknife, stomach, fetal...  my poor sheets are all over in the morning.  All over on the hubs side that is.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> yes i have to be specific and choose carefully when i give ideas of things to do. i can re-fold the towels if they're all magically laundered when i get home   the nicest part is she made my bed every day LOL i usually make my bed before i go to sleep. is that weird?


Haha one time my parents cleaned out one of my closets when I was at work. I was not a happy camper.  Like WHAT IF I HAD PRIVATE STUFF IN THERE, MOM? (I didn't, but kind of wish that I did, just to ~teach them a lesson~)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> "Last Christmas" is a garbage Christmas song, yes/yes?


What Christmas songs aren't garbage?

Like I've said before, I can only tolerate them Dec 21-25


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yesterday after 2 posts I was no longer allowed to post, it said I had reached the daily limit. Is that a thing or does someone hate me?


Never heard of this one happening. I know there is a limit of liking posts in a day... but not posts

Can a mod or admin handle this?


----------



## CocoNut

txjennah said:


> If I were smart enough to invent a time machine, I'd be giving this test attempt/any future attempts a giant middle finger.


Heck yeah!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNut

In/PE/Out said:


> How much spam can I post today while I’m on the road? I don’t have to play wheelman, so I’ll have both hands free to focus on spam


Please LOTS they won’t release the results until we get to 15,000 posts


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to lunchtime!


----------



## JayKay PE

I've only had one cup of tea, I'm really really hungry (or my stomach isn't feeling well), and I just want to go home.  Like...no work is getting done by me at all.  I've been trying to reword this sentence for the past fifteen minutes.


----------



## AlliChEME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Never heard of this one happening. I know there is a limit of liking posts in a day... but not posts
> 
> Can a mod or admin handle this?


I will see if it happens again today. If you see no more posts from me after this one then you can assume there is some kind of odd limit on my account.


----------



## AlliChEME

Post #3, so hopefully it was just a glitch.

My mom likes to rearrange my pantry and take everything out of the boxes and throw the boxes away, so then I'll have a bunch of individual-sized bags of pretzels and granola bars just sitting on the shelf. She also will "wash" dishes by hand and put them away still visibly dirty. I've noticed this in her house too and now I'm wondering how many times I ate off of dirty dishes as a child and didn't realize it.


----------



## JayKay PE

AlliChEME said:


> I will see if it happens again today. If you see no more posts from me after this one then you can assume there is some kind of odd limit on my account.


Slowly, slowly, she sank into the sea.  Though we tried to save her, she sank into the sea~


----------



## txjennah PE

AlliChEME said:


> I will see if it happens again today. If you see no more posts from me after this one then you can assume there is some kind of odd limit on my account.


I want to say I remember that happening to me too, when I was new.


----------



## leggo PE

AlliChEME said:


> I will see if it happens again today. If you see no more posts from me after this one then you can assume there is some kind of odd limit on my account.


I'm looking into this for you! I will send you a DM when I have figured it out.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What Christmas songs aren't garbage?
> 
> Like I've said before, I can only tolerate them Dec 21-25


Yeah my brother and I were having this convo on gchat this morning and we came to the same conclusion.

I don't mind the classics covered by the old standards (Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole, etc). But "Winter Wonderland" and "Silver Bells" can gtfo, I am done with those songs forever and I don't care who covers them.


----------



## JayKay PE

AlliChEME said:


> Post #3, so hopefully it was just a glitch.
> 
> My mom likes to rearrange my pantry and take everything out of the boxes and throw the boxes away, so then I'll have a bunch of individual-sized bags of pretzels and granola bars just sitting on the shelf. She also will "wash" dishes by hand and put them away still visibly dirty. I've noticed this in her house too and now I'm wondering how many times I ate off of dirty dishes as a child and didn't realize it.


That's me and my mom!  But slightly different in that I tend to do the cardboard thing at my parents (because they just throw half empty boxes back into the pantry, and they shop at BJs/Costco, so they're huge boxes with a ton of void space).  My dad doesn't care/he prefers it and my mom usually lets me take home stuff that they're not eat, like a ton of rolled oats I could use in baking/bread flour.  As for the washing by hand...I do that, but I'm a stickler.  My mom overloads the dishwasher, so they're still sometimes dirty...It's easier to just put it back in the sink/in the dishwasher again than complain.


----------



## leggo PE

AlliChEME said:


> Post #3, so hopefully it was just a glitch.


Well, that's good! We want you here on the spam board. There might be a limit of posts as a brand new member to the site. I'll still try to find that out for the future, in case this happens to anyone else.


----------



## CocoNut

AlliChEME said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yesterday after 2 posts I was no longer allowed to post, it said I had reached the daily limit. Is that a thing or does someone hate me?


The ghost in the machine?


----------



## Ble_PE

I never have motivation this time of year.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

We're getting closer to 3.5k...


----------



## leggo PE

It's a very windy, wet day so far.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> MY SUCCULENTS ARE DYING FROM SUNBURN (which I did not know was a thing).  And the window kinda sucks because our building acts like a greenhouse...so a window means I am ultra, ultra, hot during the summer and ultra, ultra, cold in the winter.


Yeah, some plants can get too much sun. Which seems weird, but hey we, can get too much sun too.

So you work in a place designed only by an archetect who thought it would look nice, but not an engineer who questioned if it was practical or is appropriate for that climate.

I'm shocked! Shocked!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> It's a very windy, wet day so far.


It's quite sunny and blustery here.


----------



## AlliChEME

JayKay0914 said:


> That's me and my mom!  But slightly different in that I tend to do the cardboard thing at my parents (because they just throw half empty boxes back into the pantry, and they shop at BJs/Costco, so they're huge boxes with a ton of void space).  My dad doesn't care/he prefers it and my mom usually lets me take home stuff that they're not eat, like a ton of rolled oats I could use in baking/bread flour.  As for the washing by hand...I do that, but I'm a stickler.  My mom overloads the dishwasher, so they're still sometimes dirty...It's easier to just put it back in the sink/in the dishwasher again than complain.


Yeah I've deemed neither of these things worth complaining about because free babysitting. I just empty the drying pan into the dishwasher and move along. I also recognize that I'm more particular than most about clean dishes, given that I rinse off all visible food before I put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> It's quite sunny and blustery here.


The sun just came out here... I think we're in a showers weather phase for the rest of the day, at least until mid-afternoon.


----------



## akwooly

Best Christmas song. Ever.


----------



## leggo PE

Simply


----------



## akwooly

having


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> "Last Christmas" is a garbage Christmas song, yes/yes?


yes i hate all variations of it.

kelly clarkson underneathe the tree is a guilty pleasure. would say it rivals MC all i want for xmas.


----------



## vee043324

got yelled at this morning for sharing my sisters baby news on instagram before she did lmao WHOOPS.


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> having


a


----------



## akwooly

leggo PE said:


> a


wonderful


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I'm looking into this for you! I will send you a DM when I have figured it out.


how did i never realize you were a moderator?!


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> wonderful


CHRISTMASTIME!


----------



## vee043324

(sorry for breaking the lyric thread - this is my last post until you finish it)

Edit: Tops  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> how did i never realize you were a moderator?!


Because you've been too busy drinking white claw and spamming?


----------



## akwooly

vee043324 said:


> yes i hate all variations of it.
> 
> kelly clarkson underneathe the tree is a guilty pleasure. would say it rivals MC all i want for xmas.


Christmas in Hollis


----------



## leggo PE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Charlie_Brown_Christmas_(soundtrack)


----------



## JohnLee

Oh Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I really like the "All I Want for Christmas" version from "Love, Actually." I don't actually like Mariah Carey's version 

I SAID IT


----------



## vee043324

^ v bold


----------



## vee043324

i'm ordering groceries from whole foods and wondering why they don't sell pickled red onions. why doesn't anyone make those??


----------



## vee043324

oh i just reminded myself to get pickled jalapenos and banana peppers YES


----------



## Ble_PE

Has anyone seen my motivation?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Has anyone seen my motivation?


With mine, nowhere to be found.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> With mine, nowhere to be found.


I hope that they're having fun because I'm sure not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Let me put aloe on my pot that is holding my aloe.  The perfect plan!


I meant on the cacti or succulent, but the pot works too?


----------



## txjennah PE

My motivation is in the drain now until both my husband and I hear back on our respective news.  SORRY PROJECTS.

Actually JK  I'm gonna X out for a while because I will be in trouble if I don't get anything done.


----------



## akwooly

i am hungry.  what is everyone planning on having for christmas dinner?


----------



## tpkjr2006

So hear is my conspiracy theory.....

The ncees cutscore is determined by volcano people who are descended from the aliens on ancient aliens. They determine the score by the amount of time they fail to catch the giant cow in Australia. This happens on a biannual basis.

To further stir the pot I am summoning the @Baconator, @RBHeadge PE , @Szar


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> My motivation is in the drain now until both my husband and I hear back on our respective news.  SORRY PROJECTS.
> 
> Actually JK  I'm gonna X out for a while because I will be in trouble if I don't get anything done.


we will miss you


----------



## vee043324

akwooly said:


> i am hungry.  what is everyone planning on having for christmas dinner?


my goal is to someday convince my family to do the feast of seven fishes

we're not italian i just really love seafood


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> So hear is my conspiracy theory.....
> 
> The ncees cutscore is determined by volcano people who are descended from the aliens on ancient aliens. They determine the score by the amount of time they fail to catch the giant cow in Australia. This happens on a biannual basis.
> 
> To further stir the pot I am summoning the @Baconator, @RBHeadge PE , @Szar


WHY ARE THEY CATCHING KNICKERS?  LEAVE HIM ALONE.  HE CAN'T HELP THAT HE'S TOO BIG TO BE SLAUGHTERED IN A COMMERCIALLY ACCEPTED WAY


----------



## vee043324

maybe when i have the nicest house in the family, i'll host xmas and cook everything


----------



## JayKay PE

I've given up.  No drive today and I just ate a whole box of Dots.  Yeah.  *sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> i am hungry.  what is everyone planning on having for christmas dinner?


Let's see, both my parents are working those days (churches pay good $$$$ for singers/musicians).  Usually my dad and I do a slurpee after Christmas midnight vigil (I think we're only doing English this year, so should be over by around 2am).  Grandma will probably make the usual: roast beef, mashed potatoes, a ton of sides, maybe another turkey breast, and grandpa will make the extremely strong Irish coffees.


----------



## vee043324

i'm off work today and waiting for groceries to get here. i ordered shortbread cookies "to go with my coffee". i don't even have a sweet tooth?? stress eating is real


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> Let's see, both my parents are working those days (churches pay good $$$$ for singers/musicians).  Usually my dad and I do a slurpee after Christmas midnight vigil (I think we're only doing English this year, so should be over by around 2am).  Grandma will probably make the usual: roast beef, mashed potatoes, a ton of sides, maybe another turkey breast, and grandpa will make the extremely strong Irish coffees.


your family sounds badass


----------



## vee043324

not sarcastic btw ^^ my dad is definitely not cool enough for slurpees


----------



## JayKay PE

@vee043324 Not sure if my family is badass, more like it's tradition!  Mom usually goes to a different church (they do an English/Polish vigil + sunrise vigil, so we see mom for breakfast), so I was the only kid out of three who didn't mind going to midnight mass with him at the other church.  My siblings would go to the morning mass.  So, since we are usually driving the empty roads at 2am on Christmas Day, and 7-11 is the only place open, dad and I would split a coca-cola slurpee while driving back (sometimes he'd splurge and we'd get one of those drake's apple pies, but mom got angry at us not getting her one, so we eat them in the car now). 

*Edit* Yes!  Story time with JK is a top post!


----------



## vee043324

adorbs !!! ^


----------



## tpkjr2006

JayKay0914 said:


> WHY ARE THEY CATCHING KNICKERS?  LEAVE HIM ALONE.  HE CAN'T HELP THAT HE'S TOO BIG TO BE SLAUGHTERED IN A COMMERCIALLY ACCEPTED WAY﻿


I suspect knickers is science experiment gone wrong. They make 2 new clones every year for this event, but the media has finally caught on which lets this secret be officially exposed to the general public.


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> I suspect knickers is science experiment gone wrong. They make 2 new clones every year for this event, but the media has finally caught on which lets this secret be officially exposed to the general public.


HE IS JUST THE RESULT OF LATE CASTRATION AND AN UNDISTURBED LIFE.  HE CAN'T HELP THAT HE WASN'T KILLED BEFORE HIS SECOND BIRTHDAY LIKE OTHER STEER.


----------



## tpkjr2006

JayKay0914 said:


> HE IS JUST THE RESULT OF LATE CASTRATION AND AN UNDISTURBED LIFE.  HE CAN'T HELP THAT HE WASN'T KILLED BEFORE HIS SECOND BIRTHDAY LIKE OTHER STEER.


No i suspect his clones are slaughtered twice a year and the amount of attempts to catch the clone determine the NCEESS cut off scores. Face it its the only logical explanation for this 35-42 days of anxiety.


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> i am hungry.  what is everyone planning on having for christmas dinner?


We'll be doing the customary goose.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

leggo PE said:


> We'll be doing the customary goose.


Trying to decide between smoking a ham or shrimp n' grits


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> We'll be doing the customary goose.


i've never had goose! is it like turkey? more fat, i would imagine?


----------



## vee043324

most underrated cookie award goes to shortbread.


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> No i suspect his clones are slaughtered twice a year and the amount of attempts to catch the clone determine the NCEESS cut off scores. Face it its the only logical explanation for this 35-42 days of anxiety.


NO.  I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS.  STRANGE FARMING KNOWLEDGE AWAY!

KNICKERS IS A HOLSTEIN, A VARIETY OF CATTLE THAT ARE USED SPECIFICALLY FOR SLAUGHTER.  THEY ARE A BEEF CATTLE, NOT DAIRY.  MOST STEER MATURE AROUND THE AGE OF 2/3 YEARS OLD, PROBABLY NOT USE MATURE SINCE THIS IS THE AGE IT BECOMES MORE COST-PROHIBITIVE TO MAINTAIN SUCH A LARGE ANIMAL THAT IS BEING BRED FOR MEAT (I WILL NOT GET INTO DAIRY CATTLE IN THIS TED TALK).  KNICKERS IS AN UNUSUAL AGE OF SEVEN, VERY OLD FOR A SLAUGHTER ANIMAL, WHICH MEANS HE WAS GIVEN AMPLE TIME TO MATURE.  A NORMAL HOLSTEIN STEER TOPS OUT AT AROUND 6 FT AT MATURITY, WHICH SLAUGHTER CATTLE OFTEN DO NOT REACH, SO KNICKERS HAS TIME AND A SLIGHT GENETIC ABNORMALITY THAT GRANTS HIM HIS HEFT.  IT IS NOT A KNOWN FACT THAT CLONING OF KNICKERS WOULD NOT RESULT IN A HOLSTEIN THAT, IF SLAUGHTERED EARLIER IN THEIR MATURITY TIMELINE, WOULD NOT MEET COMMERCIAL SLAUGHTERHOUSE SPECIFICATIONS.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> most underrated cookie award goes to shortbread.


Shortbread cookies = the best cookies.  Baking and eating.


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> We'll be doing the customary goose.


All at once or do you take turns?


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> i've never had goose! is it like turkey? more fat, i would imagine?


It's generally a leaner bird, and has a LOT less meat per its weight than a turkey. It's always on the smaller side, too. It's quite tasty! It's not really fatty, like, say, duck would be.


----------



## tpkjr2006

JayKay0914 said:


> NO.  I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS.  STRANGE FARMING KNOWLEDGE AWAY!
> 
> KNICKERS IS A HOLSTEIN, A VARIETY OF CATTLE THAT ARE USED SPECIFICALLY FOR SLAUGHTER.  THEY ARE A BEEF CATTLE, NOT DAIRY.  MOST STEER MATURE AROUND THE AGE OF 2/3 YEARS OLD, PROBABLY NOT USE MATURE SINCE THIS IS THE AGE IT BECOMES MORE COST-PROHIBITIVE TO MAINTAIN SUCH A LARGE ANIMAL THAT IS BEING BRED FOR MEAT (I WILL NOT GET INTO DAIRY CATTLE IN THIS TED TALK).  KNICKERS IS AN UNUSUAL AGE OF SEVEN, VERY OLD FOR A SLAUGHTER ANIMAL, WHICH MEANS HE WAS GIVEN AMPLE TIME TO MATURE.  A NORMAL HOLSTEIN STEER TOPS OUT AT AROUND 6 FT AT MATURITY, WHICH SLAUGHTER CATTLE OFTEN DO NOT REACH, SO KNICKERS HAS TIME AND A SLIGHT GENETIC ABNORMALITY THAT GRANTS HIM HIS HEFT.  IT IS NOT A KNOWN FACT THAT CLONING OF KNICKERS WOULD NOT RESULT IN A HOLSTEIN THAT, IF SLAUGHTERED EARLIER IN THEIR MATURITY TIMELINE, WOULD NOT MEET COMMERCIAL SLAUGHTERHOUSE SPECIFICATIONS.


You have to remember there is 1.4 billion cattle in the world. This would make sense its cost effective compared to hiring a bunch of people to review the exams and determine cut off scores. A ranch hourly rate is 1/4 of mine.


----------



## Ble_PE

Quittin' time can't get here soon enough!


----------



## DerekJeter

Ble_PE said:


> Quittin' time can't get here soon enough!


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> You have to remember there is 1.4 billion cattle in the world. This would make sense its cost effective compared to hiring a bunch of people to review the exams and determine cut off scores. A ranch hourly rate is 1/4 of mine.


I was going to caps lock, but it makes it look like I'm screaming about cattle...which I do not tend to do.  

I would like some backup for that number.  I feel like that number is slightly inflated and includes dairy cattle and other cow-like animals (like water buffalo or bison).  I stand by my stance that NCEES is not premeditating cloning of Knickers, the delightful steer from Australia, as that would be a four year-Oh my god.  You're right.  They're doing this.  That's when talk of the CBT started.  NCEES is the cause of the whole meat industry.


----------



## leggo PE

:rotflmao:


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Anybody tried to get info from Mrs. Ashlei today?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

The more you contact them the faster they work, so keep calling!


----------



## JayKay PE

My nose is stuffy.


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost lunch time!


----------



## akwooly

still hungry. might eat lunch early.


----------



## vee043324

if anyone remembers my failed hangover nacho attempt (ordered nachos from postmates TWICE IN ONE DAY and threw away BOTH because they were disgusting), i just made the perfect little plate of nachos myself and i've never been happier


----------



## vee043324

no wasted food! and they actually were what i wanted!

Edit: nachos tops  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, almost lunch?  But it is far past lunch time here.  It's more tea-time here, to tell the truth.


----------



## vee043324

aren't you in NY? ^^


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I'm in NY...


----------



## JayKay PE

OH.  YEAH.  TIME ZONES.  PEOPLE LIVE IN OTHER TIME ZONES.  Ignore me, please.


----------



## vee043324

misread your post. i thought you said it was too early for lunch which is why i was confused!


----------



## Ble_PE

vee043324 said:


> misread your post. i thought you said it was too early for lunch which is why i was confused!


It's okay, you're still high from your nachos.


----------



## JayKay PE

I hear they were really good nachos, though, which is a legit reason for being high.


----------



## Ble_PE

Now I want nachos.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Are the results released? Nacho results!


----------



## JohnLee

USC_engineer said:


> Are the results released? Nacho results!


Haha! As cheesy as intended


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man, I hope this is the dad joke portion of the spam thread!


----------



## JohnLee

I really wants to hear everyone's best Dad Joke


----------



## JohnLee

How do you make holy water? You boil the hell out of it.


----------



## leggo PE

I really want nachos.


----------



## Ble_PE

Did you hear about the guy who invented the knock-knock joke? He won the no-bell prize.


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, because of my dad I now use this as my pseudonym during bowling: Amanda HugnKiss


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> most underrated cookie award goes to shortbread.


I love shortbread!


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok I'm back because my last meeting of the day is over with and I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to hit the road!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost time to pick up the kidlets!


----------



## User1

i just got back from a lunch meeting


----------



## JayKay PE

Noooooooo.  I want to leave too!  But I'm not going to leave until I get this weird paragraph completed!


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like I should try and eat healthy when I get home...but I really just want to eat a ton of pasta.  Like.  Lots of pasta.  And wine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> So hear is my conspiracy theory.....
> 
> The ncees cutscore is determined by volcano people who are descended from the aliens on ancient aliens. They determine the score by the amount of time they fail to catch the giant cow in Australia. This happens on a biannual basis.
> 
> To further stir the pot I am summoning the @Baconator, @RBHeadge PE , @Szar


----------



## leggo PE

Anyone still here?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

And I got a TOP for that! Nice!


----------



## User1

i ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

but i dont wanna beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

leaving in 1.5+hoursssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## P-E

What up?


----------



## P-E

On the train home


----------



## CocoNut

Bout to head home too


----------



## CocoNut

Why did the computer have a rough day at work? Because it had a hard drive!!!


----------



## User1

why did you feel slighted by tj_pe? because there's a limit on reactions per day, apparently.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> why did you feel slighted by tj_pe? because there's a limit on reactions per day, apparently.


Was this directed at me?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Was this directed at me?﻿


lol no i was just mimicking the dad joke format. i didn't know there was such a thing as no more reacting! I AM VERY REACTION-FUL!


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhh gotcha.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm waiting for an answer to an email request that is critical for me to complete the thing I'm supposed to be doing for the person I sent the email request to...


----------



## CocoNut

tj_PE said:


> why did you feel slighted by tj_pe? because there's a limit on reactions per day, apparently.


Only if you have Botox


----------



## User1

CocoNut said:


> Only if you have Botox


I CAN LAUGH AGAIN YOU FIXED ME


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I'm waiting for an answer to an email request that is critical for me to complete the thing I'm supposed to be doing for the pe﻿rson I sent the ema﻿il request to...


can you call the person in question?


----------



## CocoNut

tj_PE said:


> I CAN LAUGH AGAIN YOU FIXED ME


Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNut

tj_PE said:


> can you call the person in question?


That would be way too easy


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> can you call the person in question?


Tried, left voicemail. Working on other things in the mean time.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go...


----------



## akwooly

WTF Saints


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Anyone still here?
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


no


----------



## RBHeadge PE

akwooly said:


> WTF Saints


goddammit


----------



## CocoNut

Morning spam spam spam reloaded dashboard no peanuts just shells


----------



## CocoNut

An engineering student was handed their test back and saw that they had recieved a ZERO! Aghast at getting a zero after studing all night, the engineering student sat down and reworked the problem. They found out that they got the correct answer, except they had got the sign wrong! Determined to at least get partial credit for their test answer, they went to the engineer professor and showed how they had correct answer, and showed all the work, and just got the wrong sign.  

The engineering professor looked at the engineering student and just shook their head. "Minus sign is wrong, bridge upside down - No partial credit!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Attention EBers

If you aren't in subphase F5, now is the day to start


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> Attention EBers
> 
> If you aren't in subphase F5, now is the day to start


That doesn't look like a finger..


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> goddammit


How do you only score 10 points?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> That doesn't look like a finger..


----------



## JohnLee

CocoNut said:


> An engineering student was handed their test back and saw that they had recieved a ZERO! Aghast at getting a zero after studing all night, the engineering student sat down and reworked the problem. They found out that they got the correct answer, except they had got the sign wrong! Determined to at least get partial credit for their test answer, they went to the engineer professor and showed how they had correct answer, and showed all the work, and just got the wrong sign.
> 
> The engineering professor looked at the engineering student and just shook their head. "Minus sign is wrong, bridge upside down - No partial credit!"


i had a professor like that and I was the only student in the class (small program, Ag Eng)


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## JohnLee

Me in my cup of coffee... Slowly waking up


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

the cuteness


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just throwing this out there: the human LD50 for caffeine is 150-200mg/kg-body-mass


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Puppies!


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just throwing this out there: the human LD50 for caffeine is 150-200mg/kg-body-mass


Oh!! too late!


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## CocoNut

Loving the doggies!!!!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

My dog Emma


----------



## JohnLee

USC_engineer said:


> My dog Emma
> 
> View attachment 12168


AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

It's is very cold in my office.  And I don't have a dog...all I have is angry cats.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've been waiting on Friday all week!


----------



## JayKay PE

Heat is definitely colder in the office (two other people have already mentioned it to me), and the cream cheese looked weird...so I am eating my flagel with only butter.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Sometimes at work when I'm bored I look at the clock and wait till Friday.


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> It's is very cold in my office.  And I don't have a dog...all I have is angry cats.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! my mom had one that likes to sit on you but dont him... I miss Socks!


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! my mom had one that likes to sit on you but dont him... I miss Socks!


We have Cloud/Chub (she answers to both) and P2.  Cloud is a botched ragdoll breeding, we think, because she has the blue eyes and double coat but then she has messed up in-breeding stuff that is to be expected from such a young breed. P2 is a stray that we took in, but we think the high-protein food we fed her has turned her into a monster. She can easily reach to kitchen table without stretching and likes killing things to only eat the heads (ala Venom).


----------



## txjennah PE

Omg all the puppy pics!

Does anyone follow Harlow and Fosters on IG?  They are fostering this little floof and it's sooooo cuuuuute.  https://www.instagram.com/harlowandfosters/


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Omg all the puppy pics!
> 
> Does anyone follow Harlow and Fosters on IG?  They are fostering this little floof and it's sooooo cuuuuute.  https://www.instagram.com/harlowandfosters/


Oh no.  OH NO.  I clicked the link, and the most recent foster, it's so small, and foofy, and...OH NO.


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> We have Cloud/Chub (she answers to both) and P2.  Cloud is a botched ragdoll breeding, we think, because she has the blue eyes and double coat but then she has messed up in-breeding stuff that is to be expected from such a young breed. P2 is a stray that we took in, but we think the high-protein food we fed her has turned her into a monster. She can easily reach to kitchen table without stretching and likes killing things to only eat the heads (ala Venom).




Wow that's nice!

Sock is a stray also and most spend his time. He has one gray and blue eye


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh no.  OH NO.  I clicked the link, and the most recent foster, it's so small, and foofy, and...OH NO.


I knowwwww I just want to reach through the screen and snuggle with it foreverrrrrr.


----------



## JohnLee

txjennah said:


> Omg all the puppy pics!
> 
> Does anyone follow Harlow and Fosters on IG?  They are fostering this little floof and it's sooooo cuuuuute.  https://www.instagram.com/harlowandfosters/


I follow now  Thanks


----------



## JayKay PE

JohnLee said:


> Wow that's nice!
> 
> Sock is a stray also and most spend his time. He has one gray and blue eye


P2 used to spend all her time outside, even when it was snowing she'd rather be in her shanty-shack my mom constructed for her than inside.  Now that she is an old-woman cat (aka; 2 years old), she has decided that it is nicer to sit inside and easier to beg for copious amounts of bread and trash food if she is inside!  She's a big calico with green eyes!

Pictures of Sock?


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> I follow now  Thanks


You're welcome!   They ended up adopting one of their little fosters earlier this year...that post gave me all the feels!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> I knowwwww I just want to reach through the screen and snuggle with it foreverrrrrr.


I WANT A DOG SO BAD.  But I want to pay of debt/potentially move before I can.  I love my apartment so much right now (the bottom half of a mother-daughter), but my landlords have said no pets/no cats (because I guess previous tenants have not been so good about cleaning up).  I have been there for almost 4-years...but I don't think they're going to budge.  So I'll have to move before I can get a pupper!  I want a keeshond so bad and there are some really good licensed breeders nearby!


----------



## txjennah PE

I love following Harlow and Sage. They have two dachshunds, and their Reese reminds me of my little dachshund.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I WANT A DOG SO BAD.  But I want to pay of debt/potentially move before I can.  I love my apartment so much right now (the bottom half of a mother-daughter), but my landlords have said no pets/no cats (because I guess previous tenants have not been so good about cleaning up).  I have been there for almost 4-years...but I don't think they're going to budge.  So I'll have to move before I can get a pupper!  I want a keeshond so bad and there are some really good licensed breeders nearby!


Aw that sucks that they won't let you get a pupper.  My pupper had a good time munching on my carpet and chewing the bottom of my blinds, so I guess they had a bad experience haha.

I haven't heard of the Keeshond breed before. SO MUCH FLOOOOOOOOF


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> Aw that sucks that they won't let you get a pupper.  My pupper had a good time munching on my carpet and chewing the bottom of my blinds, so I guess they had a bad experience haha.
> 
> I haven't heard of the Keeshond breed before. SO MUCH FLOOOOOOOOF


Yeah, I totally understand where they're coming from, since they own/live in the house...so it just means I need to get those student loans under control and stop spending all this money on enjoyable things and become a hermit for a few years!

YES.  Keeshond are adorable!  I like it because they're a spitz, so they have the cute ears, but they're not as crazy (?) as huskies or opinionated as shiba inu.  I wanted a dog, something I wouldn't' accidentally kill if I nudged it off the bed, but not a huge 80+ lb animal.  Also, it being good in cold weather helps since I like hiking when it snows.


----------



## JayKay PE

Here's a pic of P2, curled up, on a normal chair.  She is a big girl.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

:thumbs:


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I think Ashlei hates me, told her a sweet dad joke, still won't give me any hints


----------



## JohnLee

JayKay0914 said:


> Here's a pic of P2, curled up, on a normal chair.  She is a big girl.


She is Huge!


----------



## JohnLee

USC_engineer said:


> I think Ashlei hates me, told her a sweet dad joke, still won't give me any hints


LOL she only likes me


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> I think Ashlei hates me, told her a sweet dad joke, still won't give me any hints


You should have told her a sweet mom joke, you know, "You can do it!" or "I love you no matter the outcome!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> all I have is angry cats.


Isn't saying "angry cats" redundant?


----------



## JayKay PE

Here a picture of Cloud (she looks really fat because she has a weird double coat/coarse on top and really soft on the bottom; it's funny because she likes the winter because it's cold enough for her but the snow doesn't melt on her fur):


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Isn't saying "angry cats" redundant?


Nah.  P2 is a goof and doesn't get angry.  She is a mobile trash can who takes care of any vermin in the house:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> I think Ashlei hates me, told her a sweet dad joke, still won't give me any hints


She won't fall for those tricks. Gotta think outside the box.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> She won't fall for those tricks. Gotta think outside the box.


She gave me info last time around!


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's getting work done this morning?


----------



## JayKay PE

I am not getting any work done this morning.  I don't know if the heat is not working in the building, but the thermometer says 60-F and I am very cold.

*edit* Of course, another top post while I'm freezing.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for a beer or 6 tonight!


----------



## Tdoodledude P.E.

Although I don't normally believe in superstition, I've decided that I must post to the spam thread before the release date, just in case the PE gods try to smite me for my blaspheming. Praise be to NCEES.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tdoodledude said:


> Although I don't normally believe in superstition, I've decided that I must post to the spam thread before the release date, just in case the PE gods try to smite me for my blaspheming. Praise be to NCEES.


Did you slaughter a steer (not Knickers, beloved mega-steer of Australia) in sacrifice to the NCEES gods?


----------



## JohnLee

Spam


----------



## JohnLee

to


----------



## JohnLee

Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam


----------



## JohnLee

To


----------



## JohnLee

Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam


----------



## JohnLee

to


----------



## JohnLee

top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to Top


----------



## JayKay PE

Sometimes at home when I'm stressed I look at the clock and wait till Monday.


----------



## Tdoodledude P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Did you slaughter a steer (not Knickers, beloved mega-steer of Australia) in sacrifice to the NCEES gods?


As if i didn't have enough reasons to move to Australia, now you're telling me you have MEGA-STEERS?!! Honestly, I was already sold on the vegemite sandwiches.


----------



## Janthered

can't stop eating, trying to distract myself for another 5 minutes before I give up and go visit the vending machine.

chips.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tdoodledude said:


> As if i didn't have enough reasons to move to Australia, now you're telling me you have MEGA-STEERS?!! Honestly, I was already sold on the vegemite sandwiches.


If you search though the spam thread, we had a huge discussion on what made him a mega-steer (outliving steer slaughter age?  Pituitary gland imbalance? Would this translate over to clones?).  Unfortunately I don't like in Australia.  Too hot and outback hats make me look fat.


----------



## JayKay PE

Janthered said:


> can't stop eating, trying to distract myself for another 5 minutes before I give up and go visit the vending machine.
> 
> chips.


Chips?  Go for the cookies.  You deserve it.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for a beer or 6 tonight!


I work half days on Friday, I'm smoking a 8 pound Boston butt, drinking 18 natty lights and forgetting about the PE results


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Chips?  Go for the cookies.  You deserve it.


¿Por que no los dos?


----------



## Ble_PE

USC_engineer said:


> I work half days on Friday, I'm smoking a 8 pound Boston butt, drinking 18 natty lights and forgetting about the PE results


I'm jealous except for the natty light. Get some real beer.


----------



## JohnLee

Ble_PE said:


> I'm jealous except for the natty light. Get some real beer.









Get some of this


----------



## txjennah PE

I can't see the photos for some reason 

Ok, I am gonna X out for awhile, because my concentration has been shit this week, and I feel like I'm going to make all my coworkers question their faith in me.  YAYYYY IMPOSTER SYNDROME

Talk to you all soon!

In the 0.05% chance results are released today, I"ll be back.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm jealous except for the natty light. Get some real beer.


Went thru the craft beer phase, I just gravitated back to the simple taste


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> I work half days on Friday, I'm smoking a 8 pound Boston butt, drinking 18 natty lights and forgetting about the PE results


I was going to be an adult....but then you said butt and I started cackling at my chair.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> ¿Por que no los dos?


SHIT.  I didn't know I was conversing with a Rockefeller! BOTH.  Money bags over here with his chips AND cookies!  GOD,.


----------



## JayKay PE

Everyone's posting about beer and I'm over here sipping my margaritas, trying not to look like an impostor engineer.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah said:


> I can't see the photos for some reason
> 
> Ok, I am gonna X out for awhile, because my concentration has been shit this week, and I feel like I'm going to make all my coworkers question their faith in me.  YAYYYY IMPOSTER SYNDROME
> 
> Talk to you all soon!
> 
> In the 0.05% chance results are released today, I"ll be back.


YOU DO YOU.  I'll make sure to congratulate you if the results come in today!


----------



## Janthered

Ble_PE said:


> ¿Por que no los dos﻿?


Need something to get me through the afternoon... scrounging for change in my purse because the idea of using a $5 and the noise from all of the quarters returned will be *slightly* embarrassing if there are witnesses.


----------



## Ble_PE

Janthered said:


> Need something to get me through the afternoon... scrounging for change in my purse because the idea of using a $5 and the noise from all of the quarters returned will be *slightly* embarrassing if there are witnesses.


We're not even through the morning yet and you're thinking about the afternoon?


----------



## Janthered

Frito dust/crumbs on my F5 key


----------



## Janthered

Ble_PE said:


> We're not even through the morning yet and you're thinking about the afternoon?


Well I don't really expect results today so I can still plan ahead at least 4 to 5 hours


----------



## User1

Tdoodledude said:


> As if i didn't have enough reasons to move to Australia, now you're telling me you have MEGA-STEERS﻿?!! Honestly, I was already sold on the vegemite sandwiches.


ew like wtf you're not allowed to like vegemite


----------



## JayKay PE

Janthered said:


> Need something to get me through the afternoon... scrounging for change in my purse because the idea of using a $5 and the noise from all of the quarters returned will be *slightly* embarrassing if there are witnesses.


Does it give you change after one purchase?  CAN YOU MAKE $5 WORTH OF PURCHASES?

...sometimes I raid the candy jar at our receptionist's desk.  She judges me when I have too many, though, I'm sure of it.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

1 hour left of work today!! Let's go!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Everyone's posting about beer and I'm over here sipping﻿ my margaritas, trying not to look like an impostor engineer.


i had a margarita last night


----------



## User1

guys i dont work fridays but im working and its friday ijs


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> i had a margarita last night


Just one?!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

tj_PE said:


> ew like wtf you're not allowed to like vegemite


That stuff is terrible. Did eat some kangaroo when I visited about 10 years ago. Spent 23 days there traveling the east coast. Amazing place to visit.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Just one?!


yea im not a huge tequila drinker tho...and im getting sick...but im gonna make up for it tonight anyway   look for me in the tank lata


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yea im not a huge tequila drinker tho...and im getting sick...but im gonna make up for it tonight anyway   look for me in the tank lata


Getting sick?  Best cure: blackberry brandy!


----------



## User1

USC_engineer said:


> That stuff is terrible. Did eat some kangaroo when I visit﻿ed about 10 years ago. Spent 23 days there tr﻿aveling the east coast. Amazing place to visit.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kangaroooooooooooooo

a friend from sydney sent me a care package with vegemite snack packs that looked like DUNKAROO SNACK PACKS and not knowing better i DUNKED the crackerstickthing in the vegemite and almost died from the salt and NEVER.AGAIN.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Getting sick?  Best cure: blackberry brandy!


what if i just have whiskey


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> what if i just have whiskey


Only if you share.


----------



## CocoNut

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

I am only on my third cup of tea.  The building is still cold.  My right hand is much colder than me left.  I do not know if it has to do with it being my mouse hand, it being closer to the window, of it being the hand I've broken more often.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Only if you share.


i have lots and lots of whiskey, and then backup whiskey, and then wine.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I am only on my third cup of tea.  The building is still cold.  My right hand is much colder than me left.  I do not know if it has to do with it being my mouse hand, it being closer to the window, of it being the hand I've broken more often.﻿﻿


yes


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> i have lots and lots of whiskey, and then backup whiskey, and then wine.


The thought of following whiskey up with wine turns my stomach.


----------



## CocoNut

Spam

Post # 3,562


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> The thought of following whiskey up with wine turns ﻿my stomach.


vodka?


----------



## CocoNut

Post # 3,564


----------



## Janthered

JayKay0914 said:


> I am only on my third cup of tea.  The building is still cold.  My right hand is much colder than me left.  I do not know if it has to do with it being my mouse hand, it being closer to the window, of it being the hand I've broken more often.


I vote mouse hand. I have no window or previously broken bones and my mouse hand (right hand) is always colder. but to confirm, we need a subject without a window, no previous or existing breaks who is a lefty


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> vodka?


No.


----------



## JayKay PE

Janthered said:


> I vote mouse hand. I have no window or previously broken bones and my mouse hand (right hand) is always colder. but to confirm, we need a subject without a window, no previous or existing breaks who is a lefty


Oh god, you're thinking like a scientist more than an engineer!  As an engineer I'll just lube it up, use it for a couple hours until it breaks, and then put in an expense report for a new hand.  God.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> vodka?


Yes plz.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> No.


I'll just keep getting more whiskey, then. I have like 8 bottles of good stuff, currently.


----------



## User1

oh no

i opened an email with a discount code in it.

oh no


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll just keep getting more whiskey, then. I have like 8 bottles of good stuff, currently.


And you're worried about running out?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> And you're worried about running out﻿?


i said i had lots and lots, and backup to the lots, and thennnn wine if necessary! I wasn't planning on wine but you got all worked up about it so i was just trying to propose a solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> i said i had lots and lots, and backup to the lots, and thennnn wine if necessary! I wasn't planning on wine but you got all worked up about it so i was just trying to propose a solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


>


pretty much


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Nothing to do with alcohol.  Got distracted by those Hawaiian print boxers?


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Nothing to do with alcohol.  Got distracted by those Hawaiian print boxers?


Who wouldn't?


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who wouldn't?


They're so...like 90s?  I can't tell, something about them is wrong,. yet so right, at the same time.


----------



## vee043324

alright it's not even 11:30am and spam is talking about alcohol LETS GO !


----------



## vee043324

no mention of WC though


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> no mention of WC though


Truly &gt; WC


----------



## vee043324

omg ^ nooooooo. i haaaaaaate truly. plus it has hops in it!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Truly &gt; WC






vee043324 said:


> omg ^ nooooooo. i haaaaaaate truly. plus it has hops in it!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Post # 3,562


We're not gonna make it to 15k

IDC, I got my results already


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> no mention of WC though


Water...closet?  Or is this that weird seltzer stuff you drink which isn't really alcohol?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Almost lunch time!


Maybe in your timezone. It's lunchtime here


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

7 more minutes and I'm off work!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's lunchtime here


speaking of which, time to get lunch


----------



## Dean Agnostic

2020-Michelle Obama V. Trump, your thoughts?


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe in your timezone. It's lunchtime here


I'm in the same timezone as you, you're just an early eater.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm in the same timezone as you, you're just an early eater.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> 2020-Michelle Obama V. Trump, your thoughts?


Trump 2020!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> 2020-Michelle Obama V. Trump, your thoughts?


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> 2020-Michelle Obama V. Trump, your thoughts?


Like, WWE fight?  Michelle does have extremely toned arms, but Trump would probably have a lot of other fighters on his side.  Will there be a ladder involved?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## vee043324

Dean Agnostic said:


> 2020-Michelle Obama V. Trump, your thoughts?


michelle would never run. 

candidates who I think will be running: Kamala Harris, Beto, Kristin Gillibrand, Biden, Warren.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## vee043324

probably sanders ^^

Edit: Political Tops  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

y'all i have the inside scoop on this, don't test me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## vee043324

(kidding)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## Dean Agnostic

USC_engineer said:


> Trump 2020!


 WOW! California!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## vee043324

lmao @RBHeadge PE possibly doing all he can to stop the political spam and i am here for it / fully support it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> lmao @RBHeadge PE possibly doing all he can to stop the political spam and i am here for it / fully support it.


I can'f post cure animal pcitures fast enough so....

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay0914 said:


> Like, WWE fight?  Michelle does have extremely toned arms, but Trump would probably have a lot of other fighters on his side.  Will there be a ladder involved?


That would be entertaining.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## Dean Agnostic

4k 4k 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can'f post cure animal pcitures fast enough so....
> 
> spam to 4k


first winner of the EB Nobel Peace Prize goes to you, my friend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> That would be entertaining.


What if all political positions were determined using WWE or other physical feats or random competition.  WHAT IF THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES WAS DETERMINED BY A HOT DOG CONTEST.  OSCAR MAYER WOULD BE MAKING MORE THAN AMAZON.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## Ble_PE

Time for some Pho.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Y'all have a wonderful weekend! I'm signing out. Will post pictures of my smoked butt on Monday! Also, I hope Pitt upsets Clemson this weekend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday Spamday, everyone!


----------



## vee043324

who's still angry about NO vs DAL!! raise your hands up!


----------



## vee043324




----------



## User1

i've just given up on submitting picks. i concede


----------



## leggo PE

Tdoodledude said:


> Although I don't normally believe in superstition, I've decided that I must post to the spam thread before the release date, just in case the PE gods try to smite me for my blaspheming. Praise be to NCEES.


The more you spam, the more likely you are to pass. I know from experience.


----------



## leggo PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> WOW! California!


South Carolina. I know, I made the same mistake.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> i've just given up on submitting picks. i concede


But you were doing really well!


----------



## vee043324

never give up @tj_PE!


----------



## User1

it's been like a full 2 weeks of 0 points lmao


----------



## Tdoodledude P.E.

SPAM-A-LAM-A-DING-DONG!!!


----------



## P-E

Yeah lunch


----------



## leggo PE

Morning snack.


----------



## tpkjr2006

I want to discuss my conspiracy theory more.


----------



## akwooly

vee043324 said:


> who's still angry about NO vs DAL!! raise your hands up!


hands up!  terrible officiating on both sides. Brees did not look like an MVP qb at all last night.  seemed like Dallas was everywhere on that field!


----------



## vee043324

akwooly said:


> hands up!  terrible officiating on both sides. Brees did not look like an MVP qb at all last night.  seemed like Dallas was everywhere on that field!


it was like the most impressive defense in history. mess.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hello everyone! Eating lunch and happy that our client gave us a new project! Yayyyy today has been a good day!

My lunch isn't all that great though, it's a nourish bowl of kale, rice, and sweet potatoes, which is FINE I GUESS.


----------



## CocoNut

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're not gonna make it to 15k
> 
> IDC, I got my results already


But you told us we won’t get the results until we reach 15k. Are you telling me that’s not true? I don’t believe you I heard it on the internet. must spam 15k please help Obi wan Kenobe you are our only hope!


----------



## CocoNut

tpkjr2006 said:


> I want to discuss my conspiracy theory more.


It’s summer in Australia and the aliens are looking for reef friendly sun screen before they can chase the big cow. At least that’s what I heard. On the Internet.

spam spam spam spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Pho was good!


----------



## leggo PE

For the sake of spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

What?


----------



## RichardL91

How did we get to this many pages, I was JUST here the other day!


----------



## vee043324

who's getting stressed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not me!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm cool as a cucumber for myself. A bit anxious for all of you though!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> How did we get to this many pages, I was JUST here the other day!


Truthfully this thread is like about 350 pages behind schedule.


----------



## RichardL91

RBHeadge PE said:


>


That looks painful


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vee043324 is so going to enjoy messing with the newbies in May


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vee043324 is so going to enjoy messing with the newbies in May


no way! i'm too nice to do that!


----------



## RichardL91

RBHeadge PE said:


> Truthfully this thread is like about 350 pages behind schedule.


Damn, then Ill use my daily pittance on this thread

And just like that, Ive reached my daily limit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> That looks painful


I was thinking the same thing. I've pretty sure though that their hair (spines) is softer at birth.


----------



## RichardL91

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've pretty sure though that their hair (spines) is softer at birth.


Yeah, Id bet theyre softer too. Just like your finger/toenails after getting out of the shower


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> no way! i'm too nice to do that!


Yeah, I said the same thing when I was waiting for the results too. Tried that for a while, the teasing just naturally comes out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Damn, then Ill use my daily pittance on this thread


Wait, do you have a post limit? We've heard someone else report that too.

It shouldn't be the case.


----------



## CocoNut

Ummmmkay my official guess for the release of results is Monday at 2:31 pm Florida time. 

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## vee043324

reminiscing of april results coming out like 5 business days later than we all had anticipated and me getting drunk by like 2pm while on vacation the week before because i thought they were coming out that day.


----------



## vee043324

honestly that was the worst of times and the best of times.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> reminiscing of april results coming out like 5 business days later than we all had anticipated and me getting drunk by like 2pm while on vacation the week before because i thought they were coming out that day.


Which is why people shouldn't try to guess the release date.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which is why people shouldn't try to guess the release date.


honestly i think i'm going to cut this website off next week. i can't put myself through it again.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready to go home!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready to go home!


70min to go


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 70min to go


----------



## User1

did it happen yet?


----------



## User1

anyone know where i can get masterson's rye cheaper than 70 bucks? lend me your liquor couponing pro tips pls


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> did it happen yet?


If you have to ask then the guy didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## vee043324

it's going to be 65 degrees on sunday uuugh what the hell DC

Edit: tops  :bananalama:


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> If you have to ask then the guy didn't know what he was doi﻿ng.


dead.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

intentional spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Damn, then Ill use my daily pittance on this thread
> 
> And just like that, Ive reached my daily limit


@leggo PE @Road Guy are there posting limits? Someone else in the spam thread has this problem earlier.


----------



## Road Guy

So I changed the posting limit for newbs to 5  a day - when I had all that spamming going on, but I thought it was for topics not "posts" let me investigate!


----------



## leggo PE

Thanks for the clarification, RG.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oh yeah, those annoying counterfeit diploma posts


----------



## leggo PE

@vee043324 no fair, my notifications say you mentioned me in a post on the spam thread... But you must have edited me out??


----------



## vee043324

am i going crazy or was my post somehow deleted


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> @vee043324 no fair, my notifications say you mentioned me in a post on the spam thread... But you must have edited me out??


it's gone????? i'm so confused?


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> it's gone????? i'm so confused?


What did you post? Was it a link to a different page?


----------



## vee043324

there is a blue bar between @Road Guy and @RBHeadge PE's post where my post was and now it's gone?


----------



## vee043324

sorry the bar is still there, but my post is gone


----------



## leggo PE

'Twould appear it was deleted, not sure why. Sorry, vee!


----------



## vee043324

ok no the blue bar is gone.


----------



## leggo PE

Was it important?


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, who am I kidding. This is the spam thread. How could it possibly have been important?


----------



## vee043324

@Road Guy are you censoring me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I see the bar too.

Can you repost?


----------



## Road Guy

working on a solution!


----------



## vee043324

EDIT


----------



## leggo PE

Ahhhh so YOU are who told JayKay!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's just say, that if you become a supporting member, there are additional site benefits to be gained.

Support EB.com!!


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> dead.


That shouldn't happen either...


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Ahhhh so YOU are who told JayKay!


just trying to be inclusive!!!   my b!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Let's just say, that if you become a supporting member, there are additional site benefits to be gained.
> 
> Support EB.com!!


SUPPORT SUPPORT SUPPORT. SO MANY BENEFITS. 

Edit: TOPS FOR SUPPORTING EB  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

uh oh. The first rule of fight club is


----------



## vee043324

UGH I SUCK SORRY GUYS


----------



## vee043324

THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR TRYING TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL WELCOMED


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## akwooly

not even lunch yet!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for my first beer!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

akwooly said:


> not even lunch yet!


Are you staying safe up there?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, we're on page


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR TRYING TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL WELCOMED


I would have done it too if @vee043324 hadn't first, I honestly had no idea! hahhaa


----------



## Ble_PE

Work is not getting done anymore.


----------



## leggo PE

It's okay. We're always trying to get more support for EB!


----------



## JayKay PE

HAHAHAHAHAHA, I am finally back!


----------



## JayKay PE

Straight-up lost my ability to post/add reactions/everything.  Decided to become a supporting member because I like spamming too much.  Now there is a whole world of possibilities open to me on EB.com!


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome back! And thanks for supporting EB.com!

Though, I think some funny things are going on... We're working on figuring it all out!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Welcome back! And thanks for supporting EB.com!
> 
> Though, I think some funny things are going on... We're working on figuring it all out!


Raccoon got in the server room?  It's okay.  I understand.


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Straight-up lost my ability to post/add reactions/everything.  Decided to become a supporting member because I like spamming too much.  Now there is a whole world of possibilities open to me on EB.com!


Thank you for your support. Now get back to work!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Thank you for your support. Now get back to work!!


*whip cracks along back* Yes, sir.  Sorry, sir.  I'll get right on that, sir.


----------



## Ble_PE

Counting down...


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Counting down...


----------



## Ble_PE

More like counting down to


----------



## knight1fox3

This thing still isn't finished?! AND......THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!! ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## DerekJeter




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Friday usually means whiskey, margaritas, bourbon, and/or ropa vieja at the Cuban place next door.


----------



## leggo PE

And, definitely. Not or.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> And, definitely. Not or.


I say "or" because most of the time we just drink and eat fried plantains.  No ropa veija.


----------



## JayKay PE

On a different note, I ate something that is not agreeing with me.  Which means I might be staying late at work, not because I want to, but because I don't want...an accident while driving home.  UGH.  GETTING OLD SUCKS.


----------



## Road Guy

I was trying to help and made stuff worse but now I hope its better


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I was trying to help and made stuff worse but now I hope its better


ld-025:


----------



## Road Guy

get on my lawn!


----------



## vee043324

I’ve run out of reactions


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> I’ve run out of reactions


That can happen.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> That can happen.


Sad


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I was trying to help and made stuff worse but now I hope its better


Soooo it should all be fixed, but we got at least one new supporting member out of it? If so, nice job!


----------



## akwooly

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you staying safe up there?


I am! thanks!


----------



## CocoNut

vee043324 said:


> I’ve run out of reactions


Ok me too I thought someone was joking earlier.  I’ll just put them all here happy Friday!


----------



## CocoNut

Post #3,789

spam spam spam spam


----------



## CocoNut

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Just spamming along...


----------



## Road Guy

I just won a major award!


----------



## In/PE/Out

What happened to my ability to give out reactions? I had it yesterday


----------



## In/PE/Out

Road Guy said:


> I just won a major award!


Please tell me it comes in a box labelled “fragile”


----------



## RichardL91

No more reactions for you! (Or me)


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


----------



## In/PE/Out

I hope I made my point


----------



## leggo PE

People having issues with posts/reactions, please message @Road Guy per this thread:


----------



## RichardL91

In/PE/Out said:


> I guess I’ll stop spamming out of protest until I get my ability to give out reactions back


Me too! I need those reactions to gain community rep to help boost my already fragile ego (it was fragilified by the PE exam, or maybe it was fragilificated... English hard)


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> People having issues with posts/reactions, please message @Road Guy per this thread:


I saw that thread, thanks!


----------



## In/PE/Out

So I guess I didn’t have much time to spam while on the road yesterday. Some of us engineers actually like taking to each other, who knew


----------



## RichardL91

In/PE/Out said:


> So I guess I didn’t have much time to spam while on the road yesterday. Some of us engineers actually like taking to each other, who knew


That sounds awkward. You mean talking, talking? Like face to face?


----------



## RichardL91

I want to go to a Mexican restaurant and order a soda, then Im gonna sit on my phone for hours eating corn chips and salsa then rack up the refills. Ill leave when my phone dies.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vee043324 said:


> michelle would never run.
> 
> candidates who I think will be running: Kamala Harris, Beto, Kristin Gillibrand, Biden, Warren.


Senator Kamala Harris scares me because of the way she cross-examined Judge Kavanaugh, but that would be interesting to see if she can handle The Donald.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

"Not all *Qualitative questions* on the PE exams have statements/words/concept solutions, 

and not all *Quantitative questions* have numerical solutions." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Dean Agnostic

4K

4K

4K

:thumbs:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yasssssss!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I've got the midas touch, baby, let me touch your body and your soul


----------



## Dean Agnostic

4K

4K     :th_rockon:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Let's go EB! I'm feeling it right now.  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

:facepalm:  to myself  :laugh:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

late night spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4k


----------



## Kalika PE

Happy December 1st spam!!


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## RichardL91

Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


----------



## Kalika PE

RichardL91 said:


> Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


Yes and even more so because it’s the first of the month.  Wouldn’t be surprised if they release results this Sunday!


----------



## knight1fox3

What the spam is going on here?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What the spam is going on here?!


no s[am, we're like 300 pages behind schedule


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Does the NCEES take notice when we spam on Saturdays?


Yes, just like Santa, they are always watching


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Saturday, feeling depressed so stuffing my face with baked goods spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh noooo Sling has the Investigation Discovery channel now. WHY SLING, I AM TRYING TO BE A BETTER PERSON.


----------



## In/PE/Out

More spam, plz


----------



## RBHeadge PE

you can't handle the spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Still not enough spam...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sunday morning spam


----------



## JohnLee

ARE READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?


----------



## vee043324

Officially dropping off the face of the earth (this website) until results come out. Tty all soon (I hope!!)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> ARE READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?


No, because the eagles don't play until tomorrow night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Officially dropping off the face of the earth (this website) until results come out. Tty all soon (I hope!!)









You're going to pass.


----------



## Kalika PE

JohnLee said:


> ARE READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?


 ... and claiming the longest winning streak... SPAM!


----------



## tpkjr2006

Have they caught knickers yet ?  I think at this point this has made my chances of passing go down dramatically.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it Sunday already spam???  hmy:


----------



## P-E

Yup.  Having a beer and watching the steelers game.


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> Officially dropping off the face of the earth (this website) until results come out. Tty all soon (I hope!!)


I know how to find you.


----------



## User1

tpkjr2006 said:


> Have they caught knickers yet ?  I think at this point this has made my chances of passing go down dramatically.


Who dat


----------



## Mr. Zane

hello Monday


----------



## RichardL91

Is today going to be the day!?


----------



## RichardL91

That we spam the boards?


----------



## RichardL91

With more crap?


----------



## RichardL91

To hit our goal?


----------



## RichardL91

The goal of 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

To finally unpend our results?


----------



## RichardL91

So we will know if we have to go back in for another round?


----------



## RichardL91

Or if we get to go back to sleep?


----------



## RichardL91

Then we could possibly move on with our lives?


----------



## RichardL91

And never have to worry about taking this exam again?


----------



## RichardL91

And then you could finally start working on your novel?


----------



## RichardL91

Remember your novel?


----------



## RichardL91

Hows that novel coming along?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Is today going to be the day!?


I wouldn't count it out

I also wouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> That we spam the boards?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> The goal of 15k?


not sure 15k is gonna happen. I think this thread will get mysteriously renamed spam 5k at some point


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Or if we get to go back to sleep?


sleep it good


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> sleep it good


lol, meant to type "sleep is good"

freudian slip


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Hows that novel coming along?


barely started yet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's ready to watch the noobs not get their results today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW, since I've been spamming I've posted that the day the results come out.


----------



## tpkjr2006

tj_PE said:


> Who dat


the giant cow in Australia


----------



## Ble_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mornin'


WOOD!


----------



## CocoNut

I’m baaaaccckk! Today at 2:31 pm eastern the cow escapes!


----------



## Kalika PE

Gotta love Mondays SPAM!!


----------



## Kalika PE

Barely hitting 4k.  Bad test cycle?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Good morning! Is this week going to be results week?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ooooof, yesterday was a rough day in NYC.  I've got to go a cleanse or something.  Ate way too much stuff/drank too much stuff that I don't really do anymore.


----------



## P-E

USC_engineer said:


> Good morning! Is this week going to be results week?!


you just jinxed it


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

P-E said:


> you just jinxed it


I'm feeling good this time around, not too anxious. I'm betting on this week.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

New person at NCEES chat, we now have Kim, game on!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kalika PE said:


> Barely hitting 4k.  Bad test cycle?


Yeah, and maybe some people had trouble making more than a few posts a day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Good morning! Is this week going to be results week?!


It's possible.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> you just jinxed it






USC_engineer said:


> I'm feeling good this time around, not too anxious. I'm betting on this week.


you jinxed it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> New person at NCEES chat, we now have Kim, game on!


give her the EB welcome.

Avoid subphase E


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> give her the EB welcome.
> 
> Avoid subphase E


I told her "Hi Kim good morning!"  I got back a "morning"


----------



## Ble_PE

USC_engineer said:


> I told her "Hi Kim good morning!"  I got back a "morning"


Kim:


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ble_PE said:


> Kim:


----------



## AlliChEME

Good morning!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, IF THE RESULTS REALLY DO COME OUT THIS MORNING, YOU GUYS NEED TO @RBHeadge PE IN THAT THREAD SO I CAN START THE MAP.*

I'm hyper busy at work right now, so I'm not monitoring the boards as close as I would be normally.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, IF THE RESULTS REALLY DO COME OUT THIS MORNING, YOU GUYS NEED TO @RBHeadge PE IN THAT THREAD SO I CAN START THE MAP.*

I'm hyper busy at work right now, so I'm not monitoring the boards as close as I would be normally.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well it sure is Monday...


----------



## AlliChEME

This site is giving me anxiety. I keep telling people I'm hoping for results before Christmas but now I read about how today could be today and then I have to know and what the hell is taking so long?!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Weekend update the Boston Butt and brisket I smoked on Saturday turned out great!


----------



## Ble_PE

AlliChEME said:


> This site is giving me anxiety. I keep telling people I'm hoping for results before Christmas but now I read about how today could be today and then I have to know and what the hell is taking so long?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> This site is giving me anxiety. I keep telling people I'm hoping for results before Christmas but now I read about how today could be today


Situation normal, this is stage 4...



AlliChEME said:


> and then I have to know and what the hell is taking so long?!


...and Welcome to Stage 5!


----------



## AlliChEME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Situation normal, this is stage 4...
> 
> ...and Welcome to Stage 5!


Thanks, I think 

Also, after re-reading, today is always today. But today could also be THE day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> Thanks, I think
> 
> Also, after re-reading, today is always today. But today could also be THE day


Sure. maybe, what state are you waiting on?


----------



## AlliChEME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sure. maybe, what state are you waiting on?


NC, but mostly I was just correcting my own typo


----------



## CocoNut

Florida pending ballot counting machine scantron breakdown as Florida woman crashes car while shaving her bikini area to avoid naked Florida man bicycling down freeway during morning commute 

Is  it colder on the farm or in the winter?

Post results brain descrambler could take take a while 

spam spam spam spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlliChEME said:


> NC, but mostly I was just correcting my own typo


Yeah, it could happen today.

On the other hand: NJ, Mass, RI, VT, HI, Pennsylvania, and maybe MN would get this repose:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CocoNut said:


> Florida pending ballot counting machine scantron breakdown as Florida woman crashes car while shaving her bikini area to avoid naked Florida man bicycling down freeway during morning commute


Sounds like just another day in paradise


----------



## User1

there was a bicyclist riding on the wrong side of the road, with no lights, in the dark, when I don't have a yield to anything to the right, and luckily I saw something moving out of the corner of my eye...


----------



## JayKay PE

*tumbles back into thread while eating yogurt*  What'd I miss?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Kim at NCEES chat said the results are coming out this week! 



JayKay0914 said:


> *tumbles back into thread while eating yogurt*  What'd I miss?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *tumbles back into thread while eating yogurt*  What'd I miss?


Results are out in America Samoa


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Results are out in America Samoa


----------



## JayKay PE

So I missed nothing?  Except that I can never move to the American Samoa territory if I want to be an engineer.  But I can move there if I want a robust life working at a tuna cannery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Except that I can never move to the American Samoa territory if I want to be an engineer.  But I can move there if I want a robust life working at a tuna cannery.


You don't have to be a PE to practice engineering in AS.



JayKay0914 said:


> But I can move there if I want a robust life working at a tuna cannery.


Pretty much. Good luck finding someone who will sell you land for a house though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

70 members and 275 guests online right now. And no spam action. What's going on people?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm eating cookies.


----------



## JayKay PE

I need two hands to eat cookies because I'm not an animal.  Spam can wait.  New chocolate chip test cookies cannot.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You don't have to be a PE to practice engineering in AS.
> 
> Pretty much. Good luck finding someone who will sell you land for a house though.


I'm just gonna practice engineering.  Set up a little shack.  Give out engineering knowledge unasked.  It'll be amazing.  Like those palm reading places that magically appear once it becomes dark.

As for getting land for a house...I will live in a dumpster, like my raccoon relatives have before me.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I don't think it will be today, last April I started seeing people post results at like 8:30 to 9 am


----------



## JayKay PE

When I got my results, both times, I got it around 2pmish?  I def remember being on the subway after a site visit and just kinda crumbling after logging on in-between stops.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> I don't think it will be today, last April I started seeing people post results at like 8:30 to 9 am


I think that was CDT time...

Today or tomorrow are still possible


----------



## DerekJeter

spAm-spEm-spIm-spOm-spUm-(and sometimes)spYm


----------



## JayKay PE

Another cup of tea.  Purge purge purge.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Sometimes, I use ridiculously high-brow/SAT words in an email and I sound like such a dick.

Then I forget how to spell something like "iced" and I promptly are thrown back to earth for my hubris.


----------



## Tdoodledude P.E.

SPAM I AM!


----------



## CocoNut

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## CocoNut

Post #3,972


----------



## CocoNut

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam spam spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam because...

I'm waiting for an email response.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

The results aren't coming out today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> The results aren't coming out today


Of course not, the thread hasn't reached 15k yet


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Of course not, the thread hasn't reached 15k yet


#truenews


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Of course not, the thread hasn't reached 15k yet






USC_engineer said:


> #truenews


Call your friends and recruit the spammers.


----------



## JayKay PE

I GOT MY EMAIL.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I GOT MY EMAIL.


pass?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I GOT MY EMAIL.


Don't tease me! You for real?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I GOT MY EMAIL.


You aren't allowed to troll yet


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm getting lunch. If the results come out in the next 15 min, just @RBHeadge PE me, and I'll start the map when I get back.


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@RBHeadge PE, I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

matt267 PE said:


> I passed the October PE exam!!!!


Fake news until we get a screen shot


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, I passed the October PE exam!!!!


So did I!


----------



## matt267 PE

USC_engineer said:


> Fake news until we get a screen shot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Fake news until we get a screen shot


I can vouch for him.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

matt267 PE said:


> I passed the October PE exam!!!!


You are fake news....... very fake news!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

matt267 PE said:


> View attachment 12198


NICE!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> pass?


My email I was waiting for!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> Don't tease me! You for real?


I am totally for real!  I got the email I was waiting for!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You aren't allowed to troll yet


It's not trolling!  I did get the email I was waiting for/spamming for!  It really works!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I passed the October PE exam!!!!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am totally for real!  I got the email I was waiting for!


I'm going to go drink beers during lunch, can't handle the stress!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> I'm going to go drink beers during lunch, can't handle the stress!!!


That's not healthy!  

Also, I can't go the bathroom like I wanted because the cleaning guy is here!  DAMN.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JayKay0914 said:


> That's not healthy!
> 
> Also, I can't go the bathroom like I wanted because the cleaning guy is here!  DAMN.


4 out of 5 dentist agree this stress isn't healthy!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone have a surefire way to win the lottery?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ble_PE said:


> Anyone have a surefire way to win the lottery?


buy every ticket


----------



## wildfire PE

Ble_PE said:


> Anyone have a surefire way to win the lottery?


Play every number.


----------



## Ble_PE

If only I could...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I passed the October PE exam!!!!


I did too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

ham


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

clam


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Anyone have a surefire way to win the lottery?


Gain the confidence of the winner and then kill them.


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> 4 out of 5 dentist agree this stress isn't healthy!!!


4 out of 5 dentists agree "some people just have bad teeth" while consolingly patting me on the shoulder as another tooth gets pulled.


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spammers! Today is the day?

No, probably not.

But you never know!


----------



## JayKay PE

No day like today!!!  *aggressively dancing while singing along to a bastardized musical rock version of La bohème*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Good morning, spammers! Today is the day?
> 
> No, probably not.


Not looking that way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Jam


----------



## Janthered

peanut butter crackers and spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime.


----------



## CocoNut

Green eggs and spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Do, a deer, a female deer


----------



## JayKay PE

Ray, a guy who fixes cars!


----------



## JayKay PE

Me, a name, I calls me-self.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ram


----------



## JayKay PE

Fah, my old roommate's last name!


----------



## JayKay PE

Soooooo, what're you doing tonight?


----------



## JayKay PE

Laaaaaa, a note to follow so!


----------



## JayKay PE

Tiiii, I drink it every day!


----------



## JayKay PE

And that brings us back to do, do, do, doh!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Soooooo, what're you doing tonight?


Reading Death of the West by Pat Buchanan and taking shots of Jim Beam


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> Reading Death of the West by Pat Buchanan and taking shots of Jim Beam


That sounds so adult.  I was thinking of ordering Dominos and watching Great British Bake Off.


----------



## leggo PE

I want a day off.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want a month off.


----------



## Janthered

JayKay0914 said:


> That sounds so adult.  I was thinking of ordering Dominos and watching Great British Bake Off.


this. except pizza hut.


----------



## JayKay PE

Janthered said:


> this. except pizza hut.


Uhhhhhh, I wish!  There isn't one around here.  Their breadsticks are superior and the pan pizza is the best.  T_T


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> Soooooo, what're you doing tonight?


Going to weekly trivia night with co-workers. Half-price craft beer on tap for the win!

(Plus, there’s a magic amount of alcohol that grants me a +2 to intelligence. Anything more than that becomes a -2)


----------



## leggo PE

We make our own pizza... Or go this one local thin crust place that has the best tasting pizzas I've ever had.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I want a day off.


I'm getting a free day off on Wednesday.



JayKay0914 said:


> I want a month off.


My use/lose starts Thursday at 4PM. Won't be back until January. I'm going on a cruise!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm going on a cruise!


----------



## leggo PE

We have the option to carry over vacation, which I like. I generally use all or most of it every year, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can only carry over a max of 160 hrs of vacation. I've been carrying that same time over for 6 years.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can only carry over a max of 160 hrs of vacation. I've been carrying that same time over for 6 years.


go on a longer vaca yo

start taking every friday off


----------



## JayKay PE

At my new company I can carry over up to 300-hours of earned time.  I am currently at -40 hours.


----------



## AlliChEME

I can roll over up to 40. Starting next year I have to get my manager to sign a form saying I can't use all of my vacation for project reasons to even be able to roll over that much. But I can buy an extra week if I want to 

ETA - I have reached my maximum number of posts for today again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> go on a longer vaca yo
> 
> start taking every friday off


I get an additional 120hr/yr, which I certainly use. I just also have another 160 banked up, just-in-case I *need* it - i.e. emergency

My wife doesn't have the same banked vacation leave that I do. She also gets 120hr/yr but can't go over that. That's why I (read:we) don't do longer vacations.


----------



## Supe

We can only carry over 40 max, and it has to be burned within the first 6 months I think.  I'll probably carry over 36 this go-around.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> At my new company I can carry over up to 300-hours of earned time.  I am currently at -40 hours.


Nice! Is that vacation and  sick leave, or just vacation?


----------



## JayKay PE

AlliChEME said:


> I can roll over up to 40. Starting next year I have to get my manager to sign a form saying I can't use all of my vacation for project reasons to even be able to roll over that much. But I can buy an extra week if I want to


Yeah, that's how my old company was.  It was a pain in the ass.  They used to pay out anything over 40-hours, but then I think they almost got in trouble with the government because it was making it seem like the company wasn't giving its employees vacation time (aka; everyone realized it was more profitable to just cash-in the weeks).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nice! Is that vacation and  sick leave, or just vacation?


I came in already going on a Disney cruise very early in my employment and then I had two-weeks in France at a tattoo convention/friend-cation that was planned.  So I started with 0-hours and all the time I've earned has pretty much don't down the drain.  I'm sure I'll make it up next year, since I tend to work on vacation, but I do have another long cruise later in the year...


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, I ate soup, but somebody gave me candy...and my stomach has not recovered from yesterday night, so I'm grumble-grumble over here.


----------



## JohnLee

Kalika PE said:


> ... and claiming the longest winning streak... SPAM!


Dolphins Won that's all that matters


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> No, because the eagles don't play until tomorrow night.


Dolphins &gt; Eagles ...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> Dolphins &gt; Eagles ...


----------



## caychanh

Hi all.  Lunch spam


----------



## caychanh

I guess I've been doing alot less drinking since I passed PE, so I haven't spammed much at all


----------



## caychanh

Or its more like I got too drunk congratulating myself.  Still in recovery mode


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## caychanh

@vee043324

I'm still recovering from PE hangover.  Plus I've got alot of work/projects since passing PE.  

Spam time is highly limited, but I'll try again this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## caychanh

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Great idea, forced scenic route?


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


>


that's the entire NFC east....  Truck= Cowboys Potty = RedSkin + NYG and Eagles =red


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

JohnLee said:


> Dolphins &gt; Eagles ...


danny is my future husband


----------



## User1

caychanh said:


> Great idea, forced scenic route?


i think more elevation related but sure!


----------



## DerekJeter

Just in case you didn't know: S{P)AM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

92 members 304 guests online, very little spam

no bueno


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> danny is my future husband


Who is Danny?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Baconator says the results are coming soon!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Baconator says the results are coming sooner then we think!


fixt


----------



## User1

talking about making a connection work and coworker says have you tried craigslist? lol


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> fixt


haha nice!


----------



## leggo PE

USC_engineer said:


> Baconator says the results are coming soon!


Sooner than you think.


----------



## ZZTops

USC_engineer said:


> Baconator says the results are coming sooner than you think!






RBHeadge PE said:


> fixt


fixt the fix


----------



## leggo PE

Well, a lot of us were on that one!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

not quite 2:00 spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, a lot of us were on that one!


Baconator said results coming next year


----------



## caychanh

sometime on thursday?


----------



## knight1fox3

RBHeadge PE said:


> you jinxed it.


Great use of a GIF!!! LOL



RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm getting a free day off on Wednesday.
> 
> My use/lose starts Thursday at 4PM. Won't be back until January. I'm going on a cruise!


Which cruise? We recently went on a 7-day Alaskan cruise which left from the port of Seattle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Which cruise? We recently went on a 7-day Alaskan cruise which left from the port of Seattle.


12 days to the south eastern Caribbean out of Florida.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

where's all the spamming?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Janthered said:


> this. except pizza hut.


My insides don't like the Hut.


----------



## leggo PE

Definitely not here.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## Janthered

2:33 spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## Janthered

I'm out of snacks and phone battery is at 2% 

send help


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Janthered said:


> I'm out of snacks and phone battery is at 2%
> 
> send help


Help only offered in the form of spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I got a feeling it's going to be tomorrow


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

USC_engineer said:


> I got a feeling it's going to be tomorrow


https://youtu.be/uSD4vsh1zDA


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## Janthered

leggo PE said:


> Help only offered in the form of spam.


I'll take it


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

was it over when the germans bombed pearl harbor!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 4.5k!


----------



## Janthered

cold spam


----------



## Janthered

cold spam


----------



## Janthered

colddddd


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> was it over when the germans bombed pearl harbor!


Germans?


----------



## tpkjr2006

@JayKay0914 did they catch the knickers clone yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> was it over when the germans bombed pearl harbor!


Harbor?


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> @JayKay0914 did they catch the knickers clone yet?


He's-he's *snirk* He's still at large.


----------



## tpkjr2006

JayKay0914 said:


> He's-he's *snirk* He's still at large.


This is concerning...... @RBHeadge PE should go catch him


----------



## JayKay PE

NEWS NEWS NEWS.  Potentially a larger steer in Canada????


----------



## tpkjr2006

whats its name???? maybe that is the backup animal to catch


----------



## JayKay PE

His name is Dozer (like a bull-dozer, HA) and he's an inch taller than Knickers!


----------



## RichardL91

Road Guy said:


> was it over when the germans bombed pearl harbor!


A quality film!

How come no one caught this?


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> NEWS NEWS NEWS.  Potentially a larger steer in Canada????


For some reason, I suddenly am hungry for a big porterhouse now


----------



## knight1fox3

RichardL91 said:


> A quality film!
> 
> How come no one caught this?


The veterans surely did. Even some member names floating around from that movie. :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> A quality film!
> 
> How come no one caught this?


We did




RG = Bluto

me = Otter

i was setting it up for someone to play Boon and type "forget it, he's rolling"


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> For some reason, I suddenly am hungry for a big porterhouse now


I want a normal hamburger so badly.  Is it just me, or have hamburgers is restaurants getting more and more dramatic/too many toppings, when all I want is a nice burger with a SINGLE cheese and normal toppings?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Baconator said "Is everybody ready?" on May 23rd for the April 2018 results. They were released May 24th. Bacon has spoken they will be released tomorrow!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Baconator said "Is everybody ready?" on May 23rd for the April 2018 results. They were released May 24th. Bacon has spoken they will be released tomorrow!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Baconator said "Is everybody ready?" on May 23rd for the April 2018 results. They were released May 24th. Bacon has spoken they will be released tomorrow!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Baconator said "Is everybody ready?" on May 23rd for the April 2018 results. They were released May 24th. Bacon has spoken they will be released tomorrow!


last year was weird. It was suppose to go out May 23rd, but for whatever reason got delayed a day. oh well


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Up to 15k!
> 
> Send it!


You got this!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

RBHeadge PE said:


> You got this!


Can I run a script and have it post 10k times or with this crash the server? Or will I get banned?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> last year was weird. It was suppose to go out May 23rd, but for whatever reason got delayed a day. oh well


I sure hope it's tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RichardL91 said:


> Can I run a script and have it post 10k times or with this crash the server? Or will I get banned?


yeah, maybe don't go that far


----------



## RichardL91

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, maybe don't go that far


Maybe 5k posts?


----------



## Janthered

s


----------



## Janthered

p


----------



## Janthered

a


----------



## Janthered

m


----------



## RBHeadge PE

t


----------



## RBHeadge PE

o


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

k


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Full send Ronas for the boys


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

Totally swiped the top from someone. Score!


----------



## Janthered

4:05 spam


----------



## Janthered

spam with a song:

Vundabar  -  oulala


----------



## In/PE/Out

3:15 spam


----------



## Janthered

4:21 spam


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## RichardL91

Up to 15k!

Send it!


----------



## Janthered

spaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## RichardL91

Heres the plan!


----------



## JayKay PE

Sometimes...too much spam, is worse.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

span


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

spandex


----------



## Janthered

pam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Who is tired of seeing Justin Stine, P.E.?


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> spandex


ooolalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> Who is tired of seeing Justin Stine, P.E﻿.?


Is that the schmuck on the ncees website?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

If I pass the PE I want his autograph on the NCEES pencil I used for the test.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Also did everyone have green pencils this go round?


----------



## JayKay PE

I have to find my third pencil.  I found the other two throw in my bag, but the third is missing.  Maybe crunched by a textbook?


----------



## Janthered

USC_engineer said:


> Also did everyone have green pencils this go round?


mine was blue


----------



## JayKay PE

I had a green pencil.  It was huge!  AND RIBBED FOR A BETTER GRIP? *nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more*


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

If I pass the PE I'm going to quit dipping. If I fail It's going to be 4 more months of grizzly wintergreen.


----------



## CocoNut

Aw peanuts


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Kalika PE

I passed

.

.

.

last April!

SPAM!!


----------



## Kalika PE

I passed

.

.

.

last April!

SPAM!!


----------



## Kalika PE

I passed

.

.

.

last April!

SPAM!!


----------



## Kalika PE

I passed

.

.

.

last April!

SPAM!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh.  NCEES won't let me mock register for any exam that isn't CBT.  I wonder if this is an error due to me taking the Enviro exam previously (and now it thinks that's the only exam I should sit for)?  Let me play with it.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The FE


----------



## JayKay PE

Weird and wonky.  Well, I guess I'll have to put in a trouble-ticket once the results come out for all the states to re-register.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

5 pm spam


----------



## RichardL91

JayKay0914 said:


> Weird and wonky.  Well, I guess I'll have to put in a trouble-ticket once the results come out for all the states to re-register.
> 
> View attachment 12206


It probably has to be concluded with a result before it opens again. 

It wont let me register either, probably due to similar circumstances.


----------



## JayKay PE

RichardL91 said:


> It probably has to be concluded with a result before it opens again.
> 
> It wont let me register either, probably due to similar circumstances.


Not sure if it's related to a potential CBT exam or not?  I know last time when I took the civil exam I was able to almost re-register before I received my results?  Maybe they just closed the loop and made it so you can't register before results are out.  But then that wouldn't make sense because I took the Enviro exam this time...so technically, should it not allow me to re-register for Enviro since I don't have results yet?  Very weird.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Spam Beasley


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> For some reason, I suddenly am hungry for a big porterhouse now


This was my lunch.  Or, well, what was left over from the one I had from dinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Weird and wonky.  Well, I guess I'll have to put in a trouble-ticket once the results come out for all the states to re-register.
> 
> View attachment 12206


Mine says something similar... "Exam of this type has already been passed."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think I am going to apply to take one of the SE's this October.  Lord help me.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I am signing off. Good night and God bless these United States of America!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think I am going to apply to take one of the SE's this October.  Lord help me.


You and @tj_PE can study together and I'll be very jealous, because I confirmed today that I can't even apply to take the SE exam in CA until the spring 2021 cycle.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I think I am going to apply to take one of the SE's this October.  Lord help me.


ya, im taking day 1 in april and hopefully day 2 in october, assuming they approve me. this application is ridiculous.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, let me be clear, I can apply in the fall of 2020 to take it (or one of the exams, since I think I'll be splitting them up) in the spring of 2021.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> ya, im taking day 1 in april and hopefully day 2 in october, assuming they approve me. this application is ridiculous.


You're not approved to take the exams yet? I thought you could just go ahead and take them in WA?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> You're not approved to take the exams yet? I thought you could just go ahead and take them in WA﻿?


no, i have to have 2 years of blah blah increase blah blah experience verified by blah blah AFTER my license was issued, which was late december 2016, so the licence dude for dol wa said apply jan 2019, and the deadline is jan 15 2019 so lol


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> no, i have to have 2 years of blah blah increase blah blah experience verified by blah blah AFTER my license was issued, which was late december 2016, so the licence dude for dol wa said apply jan 2019, and the deadline is jan 15 2019 so lol


Ew, gross.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Maybe they just closed the loop and made it so you can't register before results are out.


^this



RichardL91 said:


> It probably has to be concluded with a result before it opens again.
> 
> It wont let me register either, probably due to similar circumstances.


yep

We've seen this in the past

Hey guys, you might have passed, don't worry about this stupid s%^t until know otherwise.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hey guys, you might have passed, don't worry about this stupid s%^t until know otherwise.


I’m going to worry about all the shit until I have brunch this weekend. Only pancakes can stop the despair in my soul.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Good morning!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's ready for another day of people waiting for their results?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Productivity at work for me is at a low with all the refreshing


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

and spaming


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Only pancakes can stop the despair in my soul.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Productivity at work for me is at a low with all the refreshing


Situation Normal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Productivity at work for me is at a low with all the refreshing


My guess is that you can hold off on the marathon F5'ing until at least 9:00


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> I am signing off. Good night and God bless these United States of America!


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning.  Haven't had a cup of coffee.  Have a mini-trip to go see a foundation we designed...but I have to figure out if I can actually "afford" to leave the office.

Have two big reports I need to get out by the 17th.


----------



## AlliChEME

Morning! Here's hoping I don't get cut off from posting today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Haven't had a cup of coffee.


Coffee? What happened to your tea?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Have a mini-trip to go see a foundation we designed...but I have to figure out if I can actually "afford" to leave the office.


What time is your field trip?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Coffee? What happened to your tea?


It's a weird day.  I am surrounded by fruits at my desk and I really just want a blonde so I get a ton of caffeine, but then the acidity hurts my stomach....Ugggggggh.  I used to drink like 6+ cups of coffee before noon when I was in banking/would drink coffee at 10pm and still be able to sleep.  It is a very careful line I toe with coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What time is your field trip?


I think they said we're at the Site from 12-1pm, but it's on our time (non-bill) plus travel time, so it might technically be like 11:30 to 1:30?  So a good 2 hours I can't bill/put on my timesheet.


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, I just talked to the structural eng and he seemed really excited that I'm coming, so I guess I'm going.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think they said we're at the Site from 12-1pm, but it's on our time (non-bill) plus travel time, so it might technically be like 11:30 to 1:30?  So a good 2 hours I can't bill/put on my timesheet.


Ohh, you mean actually afford as in money. I thought you meant, like, awaiting results.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohh, you mean actually afford as in money. I thought you meant, like, awaiting results.


I actually meant afford as in...Time is more important than money, and Monday the 17th is closer than I expected.  So I need more time to finish it (and the office gets really cold after the sun goes down, so staying late to finish isn't really working this season).


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

5k by end of day!


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> 5k by end of day!


That's a lot of running.  I don't run.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15k by the end of the day


----------



## JayKay PE

Mhmmnmmm,  I already have a long vacation planned for October, but now someone has mentioned a tour group that is going to Ireland, specifically the Waterford crystal factory.  ...but I hate going on tour buses?  So I am torn.  Like, tour buses are different from cruises in my head because on a cruise I technically don't need to talk to anyone if I don't want to but tour buses...ugh.  I can't read while on a bus.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Somebody posted that GA results are out. Y'all think it is real?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It could very well be


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It could very well be


This is about the time I started seeing other people's results last go round, but I don't trust it until I see a few more post


----------



## JohnLee

@RBHeadge PE Eagles still loss in my personal record book...


----------



## JohnLee

USC_engineer said:


> This is about the time I started seeing other people's results last go round, but I don't trust it until I see a few more post


no result until Thursday


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, someone at work just asked if my results were out yet/if I knew...and I totally didn't care until someone IRL asked me about them.  T_T


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> This is about the time I started seeing other people's results last go round, but I don't trust it until I see a few more post


I'm personally expecting things to start around 10ish today. If it happens today....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> @RBHeadge PE Eagles still loss in my personal record book...


You clearly weren't watching the same game as me.


----------



## AlliChEME

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh, someone at work just asked if my results were out yet/if I knew...and I totally didn't care until someone IRL asked me about them.  T_T


It started yesterday for me. Somewhat regret telling so many people I was taking the exam but I did it to make sure I didn't slack off on studying for fear or having to tell everyone I failed... and now I might have to do it anyway.


----------



## JohnLee

RBHeadge PE said:


> You clearly weren't watching the same game as me.


LOL just trolling that was a good win


----------



## JayKay PE

AlliChEME said:


> It started yesterday for me. Somewhat regret telling so many people I was taking the exam but I did it to make sure I didn't slack off on studying for fear or having to tell everyone I failed... and now I might have to do it anyway.


I think I'm more irritated about it because the person who asked isn't even an engineer in the company?  So it's like they're just asking to be a little shit/kinda giving off the vibe that they're just doing it to see if I failed and will be paid more.  Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but it's put a little bump in my road.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> LOL just trolling that was a good win


no worries


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh Jesus, I forgot what coffee did to me.  My fingers are moving so quickly over the keyboard, it's not even funny.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Really need these results to come out today spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

more spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

can't focus at work spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, the sun is coming out.

Also, my cacti suddenly dropped all its leaves yesterday.  I do not think I over-watered it (the cacti right next to it are fine).  Is it possible it got too cold?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

It's coming!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> It's coming!


Prove it! Already lost faith in today!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## vee043324

Back for the day because I am confident the results are not coming out today.


----------



## vee043324

Hi friends!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> Hi friends!


Welcome back!


----------



## JayKay PE

Family text message is going ON BLAST this morning.  I guess one of the cats dropped a dead mouse in the bathroom, which my dad ignored when he was in the for his customary 2-hour morning poop, and my mom only found it...after she stepped on it.  There are multiple pictures of the mouse, the cat fighting my mom when she tried to throw it outside, and the subsequent scolding.

The other cat is still asleep on the bed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Back for the day because I am confident the results are not coming out today.


You're back!


----------



## vee043324

Results aren’t happening today. No need to take a break just yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  On my third cup of coffee.  Fuck.

Need to switch back to tea or water before this gets out of hand.

*edit* - Yes!  Topsies after my forth cup!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dean Agnostic

All Rise! 
Sorry for the Delay. This is a Criminal Case governed by the laws of the United States of America. Plaintiff's conviction are properly admitted into evidence. There was a security breach yesterday at the Headquarter, therefore, *results will be posted on December 25, 2018 Eastern Time Zone.*
 
Thank you All~!
 
Respectfully yours,
Judge James


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I actually meant afford as in...Time is more important than money, and Monday the 17th is closer than I expected.  So I need more time to finish it (and the office gets really cold after the sun goes down, so staying late to finish isn't really working this season).


I have a big project that goes out on the 17th also.  Sucks balls.  Nobody else is getting their part done, so it makes it really difficult to get MINE done.


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> I think I'm more irritated about it because the person who asked isn't even an engineer in the company?  So it's like they're just asking to be a little shit/kinda giving off the vibe that they're just doing it to see if I failed and will be paid more.  Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but it's put a little bump in my road.


Nope that for sure would have pissed me off too. We’re all hypersensitive to bullshit at this point anyways.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have a big project that goes out on the 17th also.  Sucks balls.  Nobody else is getting their part done, so it makes it really difficult to get MINE done.


Yeah.  Unfortunately, a ton of this project fell onto me when I got hired due to me pulling the string and highlighting that it was submitted horribly, horribly, wrong.  So I'm rebuilding a relationship with the regulatory agency, trying to prove to a new client I'm competent, working with a new lawyer, and keeping the whole work/life balance in check (since I got really bad burnout from my last job).  ...So I am really billable, but I don't want to stay later in the day if I don't have to.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> Nope that for sure would have pissed me off too. We’re all hypersensitive to bullshit at this point anyways.


Yeah.  It's a weird relationship.  Like, I think he likes me (maybe more than a co-worker) and I'm kinda like...You're a jerk, yelled at me in front of a ton of people, got angry that I called you on your autocad bullshit, and I really only want a professional relationship with you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on Family Chat: My mom is now wearing slippers.  P2 has returned with a dead vole (maybe smaller is better).  Mom threw it over the deck and P2 went after it.  Returned with a live vole.

My mother is not pleased.  My father is on his computer, pretending none of this exists.  The other cat is still sleeping on the bed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update update on Family Chat: We are now talking about a cruise in June 2020 for the family.  We may or may not invite my sister, who hates cruises and makes everyone miserable if she is miserable.  She is on the text message and is seeing all the shit-talking about her and is not responding.

P2 has been locked outside after she brought the bottom-half of a chipmunk upstairs.  Chub, the other cat, has finally woken up and is eating canned food.

Life is very exciting for retired people.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I have a real life Dwight Schrute that works in my office. It's funny when you watch a 30 minute episode. It's maddening when its 8 hours a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> I have a real life Dwight Schrute that works in my office. It's funny when you watch a 30 minute episode. It's maddening when its 8 hours a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't the actor from SC?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Isn't the actor from SC?


I'm not sure, but if he is then they are related some how.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update update update on Family Chat: My sister has replied and said she wouldn't mind doing the cruise, but her husband couldn't come because 16-days is too long to take from work.  My mom replied with "".  I do not know if that is in reaction to my sister coming or Billy being unable to.

My mother texts like a teenager and it is very confusing since she still types with two-fingers and uses AOL.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Free beer and hot wings


----------



## Mr. Zane

USC_engineer said:


> Free beer and hot wings


Go to a buffet and challenge yourself... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Update update update on Family Chat: My sister has replied and said she wouldn't mind doing the cruise, but her husband couldn't come because 16-days is too long to take from work.  ﻿My mom replied with "".  I do not know if that is in reaction to my sister coming or Billy being unable to.
> 
> My mother texts like a teenager and it is very confusing since she still types with two-fingers and uses AOL.﻿


maybe it's shock that she didn't realize sis was on the text group? lol


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> maybe it's shock that she didn't realize sis was on the text group? lol


Nah, mom knows that CK is on the chat (she gets really excited when she responds since my sister didn't really talk to us when she first 'left' to live with her husband/join their family).  I am pretty sure it was a reaction to my sister saying she wants to go on the trip.  My sister is a "ruiner" as my dad says, which is now a running joke.


----------



## Ble_PE

Boy, what a week this is shaping up to be!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Did you just assume the gender of this week? How dare you!


----------



## Janthered

my left eye keeps twitching... my right eye was twitching a lot the week of the exam and then stopped a day or so after.

I think it means something.... week of exam = right eye twitch, week of results = left eye twitch? I will use this annoying feature to predict all important week-of events


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Stage 5'ing pretty hard there


----------



## CocoNut

Aw Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

USC_engineer said:


> Did you just assume the gender of this week? How dare you!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh, someone at work just asked if my results were out yet/if I knew...and I totally didn't care until someone IRL asked me about them.  T_T


They must be trolling these boards...


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Hi friends!


Hiiiii vee! We missed you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ncees won't release until we hit 15k


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!!


----------



## leggo PE

There's a lot of spamming still to do, folks.


----------



## leggo PE

If you want results, that is.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Damn, we didn’t win at trivia last night...


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## RichardL91

for best results, post 15k in Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 15k


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam to 15k!


----------



## vee043324

my 12pm meeting bailed on me,


----------



## vee043324

real polite.


----------



## vee043324

we were going to talk about fish.


----------



## vee043324

i wish i was getting paid to say this (like i do with all of my white claw posts) but i am so obsessed with american express. they are outstanding.


----------



## leggo PE

Was it a lunch meeting? Like, lunch provided or going out for lunch? Because that is the only appropriate type of 12pm meeting.

EDIT: Topsies! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

This thread has more than 6x the number of views than posts...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

results aint comin out today spam


----------



## DerekJeter

I agree with RBHeadge PE spam.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Was it a lunch meeting? Like, lunch provided or going out for lunch? Because that is the only appropriate type of 12pm meeting.
> 
> EDIT: Topsies! :bananalama:


no just a boring regular meeting.


----------



## vee043324

DerekJeter said:


> I agree with RBHeadge PE spam.


technically you're agreeing with me because i called it at like 8:45am.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## leggo PE

Let's all bow down to captain @vee043324, because she knows almost all.


----------



## vee043324

just slightly short of knowledge to get me to pass my first two times... but this is a ~sign~ that i'm going to pass on my third time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> technically you're agreeing with me because i called it at like 8:45am.


truth


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> just slightly short of knowledge to get me to pass my first two times... but this is a ~sign~ that i'm going to pass on my third time!


definitely


----------



## vee043324

if not, you all will see the following headline on all major news outlets:

"rogue senate staffer jumps off Speakers Balcony in the Capitol. reason unknown"

but you'll know the reason.


----------



## RichardL91

All I know is that I cannot use a L298 or L293 motor controller and I dont know why...

The scares of circuit design!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> if not, you all will see the following headline on all major news outlets:
> 
> "rogue senate staffer jumps off Speakers Balcony in the Capitol. reason unknown"
> 
> but you'll know the reason.


semi serious question: do elected officials and staffers from one house have regular access to the facilities of the other house?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

other semi-serious question: are we getting a CR or are we shutting down on Friday?


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> semi serious question: do elected officials and staffers from one house have regular access to the facilities of the other house?


All senators have a second office in the Capitol in addition to their original office, so that they can hang out if voting goes really late at night. My boss' office is TINY but there is the comfiest couch I've ever sat on in there and some pillows and a down blanket.

I THINK congressmen/women have these tiny offices in the Capitol too. 

what kind of other facilities are you talking about?


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> other semi-serious question: are we getting a CR or are we shutting down on Friday?


anticipating a 1- or 2- week stopgap and sadly enough even getting that much is a result of 41s passing    

if he hadn't passed, i think we actually would have gotten a shutdown.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ohh I meant like senators (and staffers) accessing the house chamber (the big meeting room), and vice-versa. It piqued my curiousity when i saw the reference to the speaker's balcony, which yes I know is external to the building.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> anticipating a 1- or 2- week stopgap and sadly enough even getting that much is a result of 41s passing
> 
> if he hadn't passed, i think we actually would have gotten a shutdown.


So shutdown at the middle/end of the month? ...cool...


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohh I meant like senators (and staffers) accessing the house chamber (the big meeting room), and vice-versa. It piqued my curiousity when i saw the reference to the speaker's balcony, which yes I know is external to the building.


I don't believe think there are any restrictions there. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> So shutdown at the middle/end of the month? ...cool...


I don't think so! I think they'll figure it out with the extra week or two. that's their goal anyways.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> This thread has more than 6x the number of views than posts...


Which sucks, since if everyone posted every time they viewed, the results would have been out.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready to go home.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sympathy spam


----------



## Janthered

taco tuesday spam (and actually ate tacos for lunch)


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> I don't believe think there are any restrictions there.
> 
> I don't think so! I think they'll figure it out with the extra week or two. that's their goal anyways.


Who are some famous politicians you have met?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Where is @Baconator when we need him most?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The oracle has already given his prophecy


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Which sucks, since if everyone posted every time they viewed, the results would have been out.


Exactly!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> just slightly short of knowledge to get me to pass my first two times... but this is a ~sign~ that i'm going to pass on my third time!


First sentence, not what I meant! I just meant you might not know quite as much as Baconator.

Second sentence, ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Janthered

s


----------



## Janthered

p


----------



## Janthered

a


----------



## Janthered

m


----------



## Janthered

waffle


----------



## Janthered

bacon


----------



## Janthered

diet coke


----------



## Janthered

my productivity is at an all time low


----------



## saxman1089




----------



## Janthered

biscuits


----------



## leggo PE

Janthered said:


> biscuits


Gravy?


----------



## Janthered

leggo PE said:


> Gravy?


meh...never really been a fan


----------



## Janthered

but I'll go with a side of gravy


----------



## Janthered

eggs


----------



## CocoNut

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam


Double spam sandwich with bacon and a veggie burger and pickles


----------



## Janthered

CocoNut said:


> Double spam sandwich with bacon and a veggie burger and pickles


bacon + veggie burger?


----------



## vee043324

USC_engineer said:


> Who are some famous politicians you have met?


I haven't formally met very many, but I see Senators in the hallways all the time. I've been walking my boss somewhere before and we walked by Senator Warren and they chatted for a few minutes. I've waited in line for lunch behind Senator Collins. I walked directly into Senator Graham while turning a corner once.

My best story is probably when I saw Senator Cruz absolutely shitfaced being assisted to his car (obviously he had a driver/was not driving) from the Capitol late at night the same day the tax bill passed. He had obviously been celebrating or drinking out of guilt. Could go either way there.

I see Senators Feinstein, Klobuchar, and Johnson daily (their offices are nearby). 

I did meet Ivanka Trump when she came in for a meeting. I've seen Jared Kushner in the halls too.


----------



## leggo PE

CocoNut said:


> Double spam sandwich with bacon and a veggie burger and pickles






Janthered said:


> bacon + veggie burger?


Spam + bacon + veggie burger?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> I haven't formally met very many, but I see Senators in the hallways all the time. I've been walking my boss somewhere before and we walked by Senator Warren and they chatted for a few minutes. I've waited in line for lunch behind Senator Collins. I walked directly into Senator Graham while turning a corner once.
> 
> My best story is probably when I saw Senator Cruz absolutely shitfaced being assisted to his car (obviously he had a driver/was not driving) from the Capitol late at night the same day the tax bill passed. He had obviously been celebrating or drinking out of guilt. Could go either way there.
> 
> I see Senators Feinstein, Klobuchar, and Johnson daily (their offices are nearby).
> 
> ﻿ I did meet Ivanka Trump when she came in for a meeting. I've seen Jared Kushner in the halls too.


Well that's pretty cool! I only have one story of meeting a politician. I met Ron Paul at a campaign event he had for the 2012 primaries. Had some beers during his speech then told him he was my hero. Got to shake his hand.


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  Important email just hit my in-box.

Sonic is having $0.50 corn dogs tomorrow.  Frickin' batten down the hatches because I'm going in kamikaze-style!


----------



## vee043324

USC_engineer said:


> Well that's pretty cool! I only have one story of meeting a politician. I met Ron Paul at a campaign event he had for the 2012 primaries. Had some beers during his speech then told him he was my hero. Got to shake his hand.


Thank you for being politically involved!!

Edit: Tops for democracy  :bananalama:


----------



## Nashi

Spamalamadingdong


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> Thank you for being politically involved!!
> 
> Edit: Tops for democracy  :bananalama:


Cheers to that!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also...I think the 5 cups of coffee before lunch...may have been a mistake...


----------



## Nashi

green eggs and spam


----------



## JayKay PE

And there is no worse feeling in the world than changing out of your field boots into cold, normal, shoes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> And there is no worse feeling in the world than changing out of your field boots into cold, normal, shoes.


How'd the trip go?

BTW, you missed nothing today


----------



## vee043324

^ as I predicted


----------



## vee043324

lololololol clinging to the only thing that i'm right about because god knows what this week will bring.


----------



## Nashi

thank goodness this site exists...knowing that the results could be given this week...its so hard to concentrate.

Trying to finish something due by the 13th.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd the trip go?
> 
> BTW, you missed nothing today


BAH.  I miss nothing every day; it just seems like everyone is up-in-arms about something.  Must be the cold weather!

Trip was really good!  Got to flex some structural know-how and not get shot down by a structural engineer (which means I might have even been saying correct stuff).  The people I went with (an engineer and ecologist) didn't know I did a ton of structural/waterproofing/As-Built inspections in my past, or that I did a ton of field work for TSCA/hazardous waste sites, so I think it was good.  Def made me feel better/confirmed that I wasn't a total idiot and they said they might use me on some of their future projects.  It's all about diversifying my assets.


----------



## JayKay PE

Now I should be working, but I'm thinking about dinner (closer than I expect!).  Should I...order a huge thing of Indian which is kinda pricey for one person or go to Costco, return some stuff, and buy a rotisserie chicken that will last me a couple days and is way cheaper?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> ^ as I predicted






vee043324 said:


> lololololol clinging to the only thing that i'm right about because god knows what this week will bring.


Pyrrhic victory!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Now I should be working, but I'm thinking about dinner (closer than I expect!).  Should I...order a huge thing of Indian which is kinda pricey for one person or go to Costco, return some stuff, and buy a rotisserie chicken that will last me a couple days and is way cheaper?


Rotisserie chicken! Only because I always forget these exist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It would be nice if I could save drafts of posts or threads for another time. It looks like I'm going to have to recreate the draft of the map thread tomorrow morning (and Thursday morning) just in case the results do come out.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Rotisserie chicken! Only because I always forget these exist.


Not going to lie, leaning very heavily towards this since I need to return stuff and it is close to another place I need to stop for gas.  ...Plus I love picking at the bones.


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> Not going to lie, leaning very heavily towards this since I need to return stuff and it is close to another place I need to stop for gas.  ...Plus I love picking at the bones.


i vote for chicken too. you can make 1000 things with it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

everything tastes like chicken


----------



## JayKay PE

Except corned beef.  Corned beef tastes like corned beef.


----------



## vee043324

almost 24000 views! you guysssss


----------



## JayKay PE

They are slackers.  They don't understand they need to spam to pass.


----------



## Janthered

spam before afternoon snack time


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post


----------



## Ble_PE

Going to make some eggnog tonight so that it's ready to drink for a Christmas Eve party in the neighborhood.


----------



## Janthered

spam for being too awkward to walk through a crowded breakroom to get my snack ... guess it's the yellow sour patch kids I wasn't planning on eating.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Post lunch post


late lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting a little closer to quittin' time!


----------



## Supe

The next half hour can't go by fast enough...


----------



## JayKay PE

God, I wanted to stay late today but...I really don't want to.  I just want to eat chicken and collapse on my couch.


----------



## envirotex

How can it only be Tuesday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> The next half hour can't go by fast enough...


Jeez, I need it to last longer. I need more time to get stuff done.

So much time wasted waiting for others inputs...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

envirotex said:


> How can it only be Tuesday?


Feels like Friday to me


----------



## AlliChEME

5 minutes until time to go home, cook dinner, do laundry, and help kids do homework.


----------



## vee043324

^^ whew you are a superhero. i'm so glad i'm single and alone


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm so glad I'm single and alone *weeps into pillow*

Tbh, though, I love going to movies by myself and getting the whole thing of popcorn to myself


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Feels like Friday to me


Some of my coworkers felt the same way at lunch time.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Got a little heated in another thread spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for the sake of spam.


----------



## chart94 PE

Spontaneously leaving for the weekend is my favorite perk of single life and not having to share my dog


----------



## chart94 PE

can spam be green?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

you can spam however you like #freedom


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## JayKay PE

^^^ HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.


----------



## tpkjr2006

Have they caught knickers yet, has there been more reports of UFOs?


----------



## Janthered

little spam


----------



## Janthered

*little spam


----------



## Janthered

medium spam


----------



## Janthered

large spam


----------



## Janthered

default spam


----------



## dandy

Does spamming make my results come quicker


----------



## JayKay PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> Have they caught knickers yet, has there been more reports of UFOs?


I heard there was a tandem lift in the works by three UFOs, but their rigging was slightly frayed so OSHA closed them down.  I think they are still paying citations.


----------



## JayKay PE

dandy said:


> Does spamming make my results come quicker


Yes.  As much as eating melted ice cream has less calories.


----------



## tpkjr2006

So lets go with the theory the aliens have opened a portal to hell to catch knickers.


----------



## JayKay PE

ALL knickers?  As in, non-bovine ones?  But I just bought new ones!  They're sexy!  My mom will find out I have Satan panties!


----------



## tpkjr2006

wow i dont want to know what you do in your free time


----------



## tpkjr2006

I was referring to the large cow like animal in Australia.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

why y'all keep talking about snickers?


----------



## JayKay PE

"cow-like".  GOD.  He's a steer.  You should know better.  I do not have time to go on a bovine-related rant again like I did earlier in this thread.


----------



## tpkjr2006

Its a theory about the cut score. NCEES determines the cut score by how many times they fail to catch knickers the giant cow in Australia. It happens twice a year and he has clones.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Ska-badabadabadoo-belidabbelydabbladabbladabblabab- belibabbelibabbelibabbelabbelo-doobelidoo

I'm a spamman

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
(I'm the spamman)
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub

Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop bop bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope
Be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda 
Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope
Be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
 
Everybody stutters one way or the other
So check out my message to you
As a matter of fact, I don't let nothin' hold you back
If the Spamman can do it, so can you
Everybody's sayin' that the spamman stutters
But doesn't ever stutter when he sings
But what you don't know I'm gonna tell you right now
That the stutter and the spam is the same thing to you
I'm the Spamman
Where's the Spamman? 
I'm the Spamman
 
Why should we be pleas-in' in the politician heathens
Who would try to change the seasons if they could?
The state of the condition insults my intuitions
And it only makes me crazy and a heart like wood
 
Everybody stutters one way or the other
So check out my message to you
As a matter of fact, don't let nothin' hold you back
If the Spamman can do it, brother, so can you
I'm the Spammam


----------



## txjennah PE

So I just received notification that our state environmental agency is closing tomorrow in honor of George HW Bush's passing, along with other state agencies.


----------



## AlliChEME

AlliChEME said:


> 5 minutes until time to go home, cook dinner, do laundry, and help kids do homework.


I jinxed myself. I didn't leave until 20 mins later.


----------



## knight1fox3

USC_engineer said:


> Got a little heated in another thread spam


Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## AlliChEME

vee043324 said:


> ^^ whew you are a superhero. i'm so glad i'm single and alone


Lol I'm not sure about that, but my kids say I'm the best mom in the world so I guess I'm doing something right. Also, I forgot to mention pick up the dry cleaning.

Lest it sound like I do everything, my husband has already cleaned the kitchen today and is currently outside mowing/picking up leaves as it gets dark.


----------



## RichardL91

txjennah said:


> So I just received notification that our state environmental agency is closing tomorrow in honor of George HW Bush's passing, along with other state agencies.


yeah, its not happening tomorrow


----------



## JayKay PE

Ahhhhhh!!!!!  Someone I know got her photo on a magazine!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

UGH.  My computer just randomly crashed and the word doc I was using as scratch for language just crapped out and lost all my careful regulatory wording!  SHUbfgsegvuwsd


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> UGH.  My computer just randomly crashed and the word doc I was using as scratch for language just crapped out and lost all my careful regulatory wording!  SHUbfgsegvuwsd


SNSO = Save Now Save Often

Check the word recovery archive to see if a back-up was created. Also get a better computer. :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> SNSO = Save Now Save Often
> 
> Check the word recovery archive to see if a back-up was created. Also get a better computer. :thumbs:


Ugh,. I think it's just the whole Windows 10 thing.  Checked word recovery and the only recovery was from 11am this morning.  I literally only just got the wording, was about to copy+paste the redline text, and my laptop just shut off.  UGGUYEBVJKSDx.  I'll have to email/contact our IT guys tomorrow.  I think I'm just going to get going soon.  Pick up my chicken.


----------



## Glengineer

JayKay0914 said:


> UGH.  My computer just randomly crashed and the word doc I was using as scratch for language just crapped out and lost all my careful regulatory wording!  SHUbfgsegvuwsd


It's was at this point that JayKay realized....she muffed up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 4.5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

4501.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NOT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EVEN


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A


----------



## RBHeadge PE

THIRD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OF


----------



## RBHeadge PE

THE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WAY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PATHETIC


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If people were spamming here and not so busy pestering NCEES, the results would be out by now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

seriously, this happened earlier today

View attachment 12237


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's not something to be proud of


----------



## RBHeadge PE

keep spamming


----------



## Glengineer

Has anyone figured out the Modulous of Spamtisity of spam?

I feel like it might be the answer to moldy green infrastructure we’ve all been waiting for!


----------



## Glengineer

JayKay0914 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!  Someone I know got her photo on a magazine!!!!


Congratulations to this unknown hooman and horse! May you fame last longer than it takes NCEES to grade and report on an 80 question, multiple choice, computer graded, scantron examination!


----------



## JayKay PE

Man. Everyone is spamming so hard and I got distracted by a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Kalika PE

With the federal government off tomorrow, the amount of people with free time to Spam increases exponentially.


----------



## Glengineer

JayKay0914 said:


> Man. Everyone is spamming so hard and I got distracted by a rotisserie chicken.


I’m elbows deep in reheated Chinese food from Sunday.


----------



## JayKay PE

Glengineer said:


> I’m elbows deep in reheated Chinese food from Sunday.


So. Jealous. But I think we both win here. MSG FOR DAYS


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m also watching Mamma Mia. Because Pierce Brosnan trying to sing always make a dreary day look better.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam time.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam between bites


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' cause it's almost quittin' time.


----------



## leggo PE

And I scheduled my year end review. Woohoo!


----------



## Road Guy

bout to roll out in traffic....


----------



## JayKay PE

Pierce Brosnan is singing. It’s so horrible and I can’t look away.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still not at 5k yet


----------



## frazil

What?! No results come out until this is finished. Don’t they know that?


----------



## tpkjr2006

New conspiracy theory. Maybe if we all wear tinfoil hats at the same time they will release the results.


----------



## Road Guy

Or the kraken!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vee043324 said:


> My best story is probably when I saw Senator Cru﻿z﻿ ﻿


Nice! He's no longer lying Ted anymore, he's Beautiful Ted.


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic

All rise!

*Indictment: Charge*

On or about the period of October of 2018, only one test taker of the Principles and Practice of Engineering (Depth: Structural) got the highest possible PPE score of 38 out of 40. The court is of the opinion that the said test taker has violated the laws of Physics and Engineering (EB Violation 69 AF).


----------



## Supe

vee043324 said:


> ^^ whew you are a superhero. i'm so glad i'm single and alone


Spoken like a true engineer.


----------



## Glengineer

Who wants a fried spam spam and egg sammie!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## Supe

Wood


----------



## AlliChEME

Happy hump day


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Good morning!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## AMS6158

I just found this thread... I'm cracking up reading back through the 184 pages of posts


----------



## Ble_PE

AMS6158 said:


> I just found this thread... I'm cracking up reading back through the 184 pages of posts


What took you so long??


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, that feeling when you get to the office and realize a drawing with a ton of calcs has been misplaced.

A full day of scale drawings and volume calcs for me!!!!


----------



## AMS6158

Ble_PE said:


> What took you so long??


I have no idea lol... Didn't know it existed.  Stumbled upon it this morning haha


----------



## Ble_PE

AMS6158 said:


> I have no idea lol... Didn't know it existed.  Stumbled upon it this morning haha


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Well it's not release day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AMS6158 said:


> I just found this thread... I'm cracking up reading back through the 184 pages of posts


start spamming for the cause!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam as if the results depend on it


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

View attachment 12168


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

She is a cute dog unless she poops in the bed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> She is a cute dog untiless she poops in the bed


fixt


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed. 

Back in my day..... oh, never mind. 

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How'd you get 45k posts?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Oct 2018 results will be released ____ thread has 650 posts and 41.5k views in a week.

This spam thread, not so much


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd you get 45k posts?


Well, I'll tell you it wasn't because of any insightful or inspirational posts and shit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


I've literally got that same gif loaded in my copy/paste cache, awaiting the next stupid rant post in the exam results thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd you get 45k posts?






matt267 PE said:


> Well, I'll tell you it wasn't because of any insightful or inspirational posts and shit.




It was, however, the result of hard work and dedication. Something these kids don't understand.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well, I'll tell you it wasn't because of any insightful or inspirational posts and shit.


I'm about ready to move in that direction


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

View attachment 12148


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've literally got that same gif loaded in my copy/paste cache, awaiting the next stupid rant post in the exam results thread.


I ALREADY DID IT BECAUSE IT'S MY FAVORITE REACTION GIF.  Also because I have had to say it multiple times to older relatives when they're talking about anything technology-related.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


ohh, I see you had the same thought, lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> It was, however, the result of hard work and dedication. Something these kids don't understand.


ld-025:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is everyone too busy F5ing ncees to spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Sometimes.  When I am tired.  I accidentally make my coffee without milk/sugar and drink it black.  And do not realize I have no added milk/sugar until it is 90% gone.

Today is one of those days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is everyone too busy F5ing ncees to spam?


I'm busy, but not with ncees.  Volume/fill calcs and careful word crafting are my game today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Sometimes.  When I am tired.  I accidentally make my coffee without milk/sugar and drink it black.  And do not realize I have no added milk/sugar until it is 90% gone.
> 
> Today is one of those days.


Did you burn off your taste buds?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm busy, but not with ncees.  Volume/fill calcs and careful word crafting are my game today.


you've made your quota


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did you burn off your taste buds?


It's field JK.  Just drink/eat whatever and hope it keeps you warm.  Except I'm in the office, so I don't know what is going on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam to *15k*


Fixt


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> Fixt


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  We'll be lucky to get 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  We'll be lucky to get 5k!


If the results come out today, the thread might get renamed a 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## AlliChEME

No joke, I somehow got accidentally put into our annual review program as the functional manager for my entire department. HR is not exactly jumping over themselves to fix this issue. I have no interest in performing reviews for 27 people, 2 of whom are my project leads.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Helping RBHeadge PE spam to 5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay!  Officially spammed my way to 700-posts (my running total, not total spam) now I'm got to eat yogurt and sit in a meeting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay0914 You must have a much better connection than me. You spam 3x what takes me 1 post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> This is the worst spam thread effort I have ever seen. You noobs should be ashamed.
> 
> Back in my day..... oh, never mind.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 You must have a much better connection than me. You spam 3x what takes me 1 post


My olden days of spamming with dial-up are helping!

Plus my company has oddly good internet, when my laptop isn't crashing.  Idk.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## ME_VT_PE

NO RESULTS TODAY. SORRY FRIENDS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My olden days of spamming with dial-up are helping!
> 
> Plus my company has oddly good internet, when my laptop isn't crashing.  Idk.


I am using an old laptop on a slow-ish home connection.

Bought a new laptop, just waiting for it to arrive. This guy only has to last another 3 days.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am using an old laptop on a slow-ish home connection.
> 
> Bought a new laptop, just waiting for it to arrive. This guy only has to last another 3 days.


BEFORE YOU CHUCK IT OUT THE WINDOW?


----------



## JayKay PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> NO RESULTS TODAY. SORRY FRIENDS


I trust you.  You seem legit.  I will agree.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay0914 Sweet trolling in the other thread. Good job!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> BEFORE YOU CHUCK IT OUT THE WINDOW?


Well not quite like that...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I totally need to use the gif in the future


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's served me well the last 4 years.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I AM THE BEST AT TROLLING.  Also, this black coffee is making me very, idk, manic productive?  Also, I am very bad at being worried about the results coming out.  I need to start panicking/refreshing, but instead I'm reading a library book while working on a tax map.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I AM THE BEST AT TROLLING.  Also, this black coffee is making me very, idk, manic productive?  Also, I am very bad at being worried about the results coming out.  I need to start panicking/refreshing,


You're gonna be great at this in May


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I don't think I've every actually gotten rid of a computer/laptop?  Like, I know there is a room in my parent's house where we just have...stacks of stuff.  I think they have an old original mac that my dad bought that is just...there.  And multiple laptops just stacked up like a neo-impressionist pancake breakfast.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're gonna be great at this in May


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  WHEN I AM RETAKING THE EXAM AND WAITING FOR RESULTS AGAIN!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So like, I have today off. But I have a huge porject due tomorrow, so I still need to do some work today. But it's mostly waiting for someone else to send me their inputs, I do 10min of work that pass it to the editors. I really wanted to enjoy the day off


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  WHEN I AM RETAKING THE EXAM AND WAITING FOR RESULTS AGAIN!


I was thinking: trolling the noobs waiting on their results, with your PE cert hanging behind you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking: trolling the noobs waiting on their results, with your PE cert hanging behind you.


I have a cube.  My wall is covered in jackets/purses.  My PE cert will most likely be thrown in the pile with my diplomas/other important certs.  So I don't lose it.

Plus I'm too lazy to pay for a frame.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

OH GOD I JUST STRETCHED/LEANED BACK AND MY BACK CRACKD IN FIVE PLACES.

THAT'S PROBABLY NOT GOOD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My PE cert will most likely be thrown in the pile with my diplomas/other important certs.


Well, I don't know about NYS, but in Maryland I have to have a copy of my license (not wall cert) haning in the work place.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> OH GOD I JUST STRETCHED/LEANED BACK AND MY BACK CRACKD IN FIVE PLACES.
> 
> THAT'S PROBABLY NOT GOOD.


I call that "proper stretching"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

come on 9 more pages, we can do this shit


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well, I don't know about NYS, but in Maryland I have to have a copy of my license (not wall cert) haning in the work place.


Huh, I don't know?  There are multiple PEs in my office, so I don't know if NYS has a blanket coverage that if you're under a P.C.?  EHHHHHH.  I'll worry about it when I worry about it.  Which will maybe be in June of 2019.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Bird


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Bird


----------



## RBHeadge PE

penguin


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Bird


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

is


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I call that "proper stretching"


I'll have to talk to my massage therapist next time I see them.  Have them go total balls to the walls/monkey strength massage and make me cry in pain/relief.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

the


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

word


----------



## JayKay PE

Bird is the word?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

don't you know


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

about the bird


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


GRITTY IS THE BEST AND I REFUSE TO BELEIVE PEOPLE WHEN THEY SAY THEY DON'T LOVE HIM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 11557


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 7868
View attachment 11994


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 10611


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Just a little more spam


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I like the colors of the May 2018 map better.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I like the colors of the May 2018 map better.


we'll they're both mostly midnight green...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we'll they're both mostly midnight green...


The lag in your response indicates you went back, looked at both maps you created, and had to be like, "They're the same color.  What is she talking about?  They're the same color?"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> The lag in your response indicates you went back, looked at both maps you created, and had to be like, "They're the same color.  What is she talking about?  They're the same color?"


That's like 40% true.

I'm just laggy today anyway.

And at first I thought you were talking about the secondary colors. I made the second color in May purple to make up for trolling some Minnesota people about the super bowl


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

If SC comes out two days late, it was a nice ride y'all, I  won't be able to handle that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> If SC comes out two days late, it was a nice ride y'all won't be able to handle that


You mean if SC does what they normally do?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

USC_engineer said:


> If SC comes out two days late, it was a nice ride y'all, I  won't be able to handle that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Ashlei9:44 amNot that we are aware. You will receive results within 8-10 weeks of the exam date is all the information we have at this time.

Not today!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

USC_engineer said:


> Ashlei9:44 amNot that we are aware. You will receive results within 8-10 weeks of the exam date is all the information we have at this time.
> 
> Not today!


stock answer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

oh wow, I just accidentally realized I can add images with only the link. DOn't have to hit the inseret other media button


----------



## RBHeadge PE

that's gonna save me a lot of time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's gonna save me a lot of time


Hahahahahaha, how do you think I've been adding all my crazy pictures/gifs?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Hahahahahaha, how do you think I've been adding all my crazy pictures/gifs?


I thought the same slow ass way that I was doing it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

Metro spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

Slightly hungover spam


----------



## vee043324

Results aren’t coming out today spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Metro spam


isn't it nice that they have wifi installed in most stations


----------



## vee043324

/ this week


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Results aren’t coming out today spam


I haven't lost hope yet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## ME_VT_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I trust you.  You seem legit.  I will agree.


Thanks JayKay. I'm sure you passed with flying colors


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> isn't it nice that they have wifi installed in most stations


It never works. I’m doing it in between stops


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT_PE said:


> Thanks JayKay. I'm sure you passed with flying colors


Where the f is my endorsement


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

Stopping at Starbucks before getting to work yaaaas


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> Where the f is my endorsement


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

Also v. sad that my office opted to say open today


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Also v. sad that my office opted to say open today


Wow, really?!


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## vee043324

It’s 34 degrees why did I get an iced drink


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> It’s 34 degrees why did I get an iced drink


that's how I roll too


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 5k


----------



## Kalika PE

Nativity Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## Kalika PE

View attachment 12253


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A little bit of spam


@JayKay0914 won the race to 5k


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, really?!


Yes. My office manager is a hardass. We’re open more often than most senate offices, especially if it relates to weather. But I respect it because she gets shit done.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 won the race to 5k


Wait, I did?  I just like posting/submitting reply.

...Does this mean we can talk more about cows?


----------



## NJmike PE

did I miss anything


----------



## Kalika PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 won the race to 5k


We may be short at only 4,988. Almost there! Keep pressing on!


----------



## JayKay PE

@vee043324 Random question; you work in a senator's office?  Why do you need your PE?  Are you stamping stuff for her?  Again, just curious/want to know if you'd be using your PE while working there (this is not me saying that you shouldn't get your PE because you're a badass).


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

A little bit of spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, I did?  I just like posting/submitting reply.
> 
> ...Does this mean we can talk more about cows?


talk about whatever you want. So long as its not about test questions or illegal shit


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> talk about whatever you want. So long as its not about test questions or illegal shit


But I love talking about illegal shit.  Like going around topless in public related to business.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJmike PE said:


> did I miss anything


nope. Results not out yet, but it could happen today or tomorrow. Spam thread is still only a third of the way there


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> @vee043324 Random question; you work in a senator's office?  Why do you need your PE?  Are you stamping stuff for her?  Again, just curious/want to know if you'd be using your PE while working there (this is not me saying that you shouldn't get your PE because you're a badass).


Fair question! I don’t plan on staying here forever. Want to get back to a more technical field soon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kalika PE said:


> We may be short at only 4,988. Almost there! Keep pressing on!


oops. Good thing I don't need to do math for a living.


----------



## NJmike PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spam thread is still only a third of the way there


weak


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> A little bit of spam


this was 5k, she still won


----------



## vee043324

Might have an iron in fire currently


----------



## Kalika PE

Only 9,995 to go now!


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> But I love talking about illegal shit.  Like going around topless in public related to business.


We should meet up sometime. I’m up for some mischief


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> Fair question! I don’t plan on staying here forever. Want to get back to a more technical field soon.


AH!  Okay, that makes perfect sense!  I kept thinking this whenever you talked about your job and I was like...maybe senator's review as-builts/need an engineer to review stuff?  I know nothing about politics except that DC has bad traffic and if I'm visiting I should try and take Amtrak.


----------



## RichardL91

All views and no spam make us dull boys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @vee043324 Random question; you work in a senator's office?  Why do you need your PE?  Are you stamping stuff for her?  Again, just curious/want to know if you'd be using your PE while working there (this is not me saying that you shouldn't get your PE because you're a badass).


Having a PE is more than just stamping things. It convey's that that person has technical proficiency, professionalism, and high ethical standards.

It's really useful to have when working in policy or management because the technical types will respect you as one of them, and not as some know-nothing suit.

And speaking as a Nuke E, we almost never have to stamp anything anyway. I doubt I'll ever have to use my stamp.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJmike PE said:


> weak


I screwed it up by making it. You need to make the thread next time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

things are quiet, too quiet


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> things are quiet, too quiet


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Having a PE is more than just stamping things. It convey's that that person has technical proficiency, professionalism, and high ethical standards.
> 
> It's really useful to have when working in policy or management because the technical types will respect you as one of them, and not as some know-nothing suit.
> 
> And speaking as a Nuke E, we almost never have to stamp anything anyway. I doubt I'll ever have to use my stamp.


More letters after your name = More important person.  The same for every industry.

I'm actually getting mine because my company I am at right now is like, "Perfect.  You know this more than the PE we have stamping this right now, so you can start stamping soon."

Why is there such a lack of stamping for NEng?  Curious!


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> AH!  Okay, that makes perfect sense!  I kept thinking this whenever you talked about your job and I was like...maybe senator's review as-builts/need an engineer to review stuff?  I know nothing about politics except that DC has bad traffic and if I'm visiting I should try and take Amtrak.


please visit!!! with @frazil


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> please visit!!! with @frazil


I WILL VISIT.  I have a friend who moved there from Albany recently.  Her bf works at NASA or something for his post-doc.  He is very passionate about weather.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Why is there such a lack of stamping for NEng?  Curious!


Almost everything is covered by the industrial exemption. And the stuff that would need to be stamped is usually more civil, mechanical, and to a lesser extent, electrical work.

Don't get me wrong, some nukees stamp things, it just isn't very common. It also doesn't help that there are so very few of us.


----------



## In/PE/Out

JayKay0914 said:


> More letters after your name = More important person.  The same for every industry.
> 
> I'm actually getting mine because my company I am at right now is like, "Perfect.  You know this more than the PE we have stamping this right now, so you can start stamping soon."
> 
> Why is there such a lack of stamping for NEng?  Curious!


Yeah, after the PE, I’m going to look into getting a QEP (Qualified Environmental Professional) or BCEE (Board Cerified Environmental Engineer) cert. Or both. More letters = more important!

P.E., BCEE, QEP

Looks good to me!


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> Yeah, after the PE, I’m going to look into getting a QEP (Qualified Environmental Professional) or BCEE (Board Cerified Environmental Engineer) cert. Or both. More letters = more important!
> 
> P.E., BCEE, QEP
> 
> Looks good to me!


My company is actually looking into the PMP (they just did a test run with around 10-15 people) so we'd have an internal class to go through.  QEP is weird in NYS in that I don't believe you need an exam for it; it's more of a standard given in a reg that with a certain amount of time in industry+understanding = QEP.  Technically, I would be a QEP for NYS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@RBHeadge PE,AS, ASE, ASS, BS, MS, MSE, MFer, MBA, CHP, EIT, PE, PhD, SOB, DEng, PHyrdo, PMP, D.Env

no, I don't have all those


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE,AS, ASE, ASS, BS, MS, MSE, MFer, MBA, CHP, EIT, PE, PhD, SOB, DEng, PHyrdo, PMP, D.Env
> 
> no, I don't have all those


Did...did you just call out yourself?  Did the spam get to you?


----------



## vee043324

so sleepy today. 

Edit: Sleepy tops  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My sense of humor is sarcastic, adroit, and simultaneously self-deprecating and self-praising.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

I got scolded yesterday at work for being too self-depreciating.  They told me I am important and I shouldn't say I'm not important/need to stop putting myself down.

My first job was not like this, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> My first job was not like this, so I don't know what to do.﻿


Walk around exuding confidence, telling everyone to "suck it, bitches!"

They'll quietly ask you to go back to being self-depreciating and leave you alone after that.


----------



## vee043324

headache spam.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> Where the f is my endorsement


@vee043324 of course you pass!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still spammin'


----------



## JayKay PE

Girl bathrooms are gross.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime post.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam? Holy crap, I forgot to SPAM!!!!!!!1!!!one


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## User1

i took a moment this morning to scrape my face against the pavement.


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, finally some decent progress in spamming.... But still a long way to go.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam as if the results depend on it


What do you mean, AS IF???


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay0914, just because you don't like White Claw...


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i took a moment this morning to scrape my face against the pavement.


I mean, they make razors to remove pesky face hair, but if it works for you, it works.


----------



## leggo PE

USC_engineer said:


> don't you know






USC_engineer said:


> about the bird


View attachment 9471


This one?


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Results aren’t coming out today spam


Heck no they're not, this thread needs like 10k more posts. Better get to it.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 won the race to 5k


Was it really a race, though? The real prize is at 15k.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Was it really a race, though? The real prize is at 15k.


It's like that weird form of speedskating where you get points for winning intermediate milestones, but it doesn't matter because the winners at the end get 90% of the points.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> i took a moment this morning to scrape my face against the pavement.


I did that two days ago! No actual face scrapes though.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's like that weird form of speedskating where you get points for winning intermediate milestones, but it doesn't matter because the winners at the end get 90% of the points.


Oh, yeah. Duh.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay0914, just because you don't like White Claw...


Are we getting into a fist-cuff scuffle about White Claw?  Because I will fight for my right to not like WC until the day I die!  VIVA LA MARGARITA!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Are we getting into a fist-cuff scuffle about White Claw?  Because I will fight for my right to not like WC until the day I die!  VIVA LA MARGARITA!


No, just saying. Don't be hatin'!


----------



## User1

i got scrapes. on my forehead, nose, chin, both knees. and a fat lip. surprised my tooth didnt go all the way through it. i'm super gorgeous today *flips hair*


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> No, just saying. Don't be hatin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we can always try...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam, because the other thread is full of trolls


----------



## leggo PE

If all those people would just come here and spam, then we'd be sort of in business.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I guess you could lock that other thread and direct them here instead


----------



## leggo PE

Hahahahaha I wouldn't go quite to those lengths for the spam thread. Though I wish people would just naturally end up here!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## DerekJeter




----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

Spam to﻿﻿ 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

Spam to﻿﻿ 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

Spam to﻿﻿ 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

Spam to﻿﻿ 15k?


----------



## RichardL91

Spam to﻿﻿ 15k?


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE it might actually be starting...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE it might actually be starting...


yeah, I'm watching, and premade the map.

The thing is though, anything with JP's fingerprints on it makes me immediately think (read: know) it's fake.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, I'm watching, and premade the map.
> 
> The thing is though, anything with JP's fingerprints on it makes me immediately think (read: know) it's fake.


True. But two people in AL, including one who spammed!


----------



## leggo PE

But yeah, still waiting for a screenshot...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maryland has a screenshot


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I feel like we are being trolled....... man I can't handle this I can't sit still, my hands are shaking, lord!


----------



## AMS6158

https://ncees.org/?s=update+2018


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I finally believe now


----------



## frazil

Ah I remember the anxiety... hang in there USC


----------



## leggo PE

I feel as though NCEES has realized that newbies (and oldies) awaiting their results these days don't value the spam thread like they used to, and are, in a way, punishing us by starting to release results when the spam thread is a paltry percentage complete.


----------



## DerekJeter

Are results really coming out right now?


----------



## leggo PE

DerekJeter said:


> Are results really coming out right now?


I believe so. Where are you waiting?


----------



## AlliChEME

It's for real, I passed, but I'm not sure I believe it yet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm feeling queezy and I don't know if it's because my results may be coming out today or because of my lunch, which was kinda lackluster.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

@vee043324 any word yet?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM for CO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM FOR CO!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

Kevo_303 said:


> SPAM FOR CO!


:blink:  are you related to @kevo_55 somehow??


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

leggo PE said:


> :blink:  are you related to @kevo_55 somehow??


Nah, not relation!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Ble_PE

So are the results out everywhere yet? I got mine!!


----------



## vee043324

USC_engineer said:


> @vee043324 any word yet?


I have some good and bad news friends.

Bad news is that Vee is in it for a 4th time.

But it’s ok. The good news is that I’m 2 weeks away from finishing my masters.

And I have some even better news: I’m leaving the senate at the end of the month and I’ve accepted an amazing engineering job back in New England and start in January. I will be doing design work and it will be so wonderful to actually “study” at work simply by doing work. There’s too many good things happening to me right now to be upset about this exam. And I do think working as an engineer will help me a lot for attempt #4!! I’ll be focused, not trying to do a million things at once, and I’m going to be making so much more money!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nooooooooo!   

But Yaaaaaaay! on the second part.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

You'll get them next go round, also congrats on the new job!!!!!!! I'm still tweaking out right now waiting. Is this what meth feels like?


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh no, vee!!!!!!!!  I'm so sorry, but you will def get them next time with this new amazing job!  AND YOU'RE CLOSER TO ME (I think) WHICH MEANS DRINKING DURING THE SUMMER BECAUSE YOU'LL TOTALLY PASS IN APRIL.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm sorry to read that. But congrats on the masters and the new, better playing less stressful job!


----------



## Tokka

Spam for California!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm listening to ABBA.  My teeth are still clenched.


----------



## JayKay PE

I keep jumping at everyone coming over to talk to me after lunch.  I almost freaked out on a co-worker and he just wanted a clipping of my plant (this is my life working with ecologists)


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I PASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSED


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I CAN'T BELIEVE I PASSSSSSSED WHAT A JOURNEY IT WAS !


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I FUCKING PASSSSSSSED


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

YESSSSSSSSSSS IM ALL JACKED UP ON AMERICA!


----------



## leggo PE

Aww @vee043324, you didn't get it this time, but you WILL get it next time! This beast will not conquer you.

And yay to all of the other parts! I definitely think working more back in a technical field will help tremendously.


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## RichardL91

USC_engineer said:


> I FUCKING PASSSSSSSED


Damn, I thought you were Univ or SoCal and thought the California results were out, you tricked me


----------



## leggo PE

@USC_engineer congrats!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

leggo PE said:


> @USC_engineer congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, spam game was weak this round.


----------



## kevo_55

Kevo_303 said:


> Nah, not relation!


Doppelganger!

Edit: Ok, there is my *one* post in here.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> I have some good and bad news friends.
> 
> Bad news is that Vee is in it for a 4th time.
> 
> But it’s ok. The good news is that I’m 2 weeks away from finishing my masters.
> 
> And I have some even better news: I’m leaving the senate at the end of the month and I’ve accepted an amazing engineering job back in New England and start in January. I will be doing design work and it will be so wonderful to actually “study” at work simply by doing work. There’s too many good things happening to me right now to be upset about this exam. And I do think working as an engineer will help me a lot for attempt #4!! I’ll be focused, not trying to do a million things at once, and I’m going to be making so much more money!!


You are a badass and one day this test will be a blip compared to all the other amazing things you have/will accomplish.  Big hugs


----------



## In/PE/Out

All I can do is SPAM until my state gets their shit together and releases RESULTS!!!

And give a big CONGRATS to all those who passed!

And tell anyone who didn’t, to NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## txjennah PE

In/PE/Out said:


> All I can do is SPAM until my state gets their shit together and releases RESULTS!!!
> 
> And give a big CONGRATS to all those who passed!
> 
> And tell anyone who didn’t, to NOT GIVE UP!


I'm with you, of course my state board would be closed today. Hahaha.  Thank goodness this isn't our first rodeo, I'd be freaking out if this were my first time...


----------



## In/PE/Out

txjennah said:


> I'm with you, of course my state board would be closed today. Hahaha.  Thank goodness this isn't our first rodeo, I'd be freaking out if this were my first time...


True, but as soon as I saw the results map thread open:


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

No it has been quite frankly the best spam. People tell me all the time, they say this is the best spam. Frankly, I think this is the best spam.


----------



## In/PE/Out

vee043324 said:


> I have some good and bad news friends.
> 
> Bad news is that Vee is in it for a 4th time.
> 
> But it’s ok. The good news is that I’m 2 weeks away from finishing my masters.
> 
> And I have some even better news: I’m leaving the senate at the end of the month and I’ve accepted an amazing engineering job back in New England and start in January. I will be doing design work and it will be so wonderful to actually “study” at work simply by doing work. There’s too many good things happening to me right now to be upset about this exam. And I do think working as an engineer will help me a lot for attempt #4!! I’ll be focused, not trying to do a million things at once, and I’m going to be making so much more money!!


Positivity, yo. That’s the way to be! Sorry to hear that you didn’t pass, but it sounds like big and good changes are coming for you


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

how I feel right now


----------



## In/PE/Out

USC_engineer said:


> No it has been quite frankly the best spam. People tell me all the time, they say this is the best spam. Frankly, I think this is the best spam.


I think you need to help spam, while the rest of us wait it out


----------



## In/PE/Out

I’m pretty sure I had a mini-panic attack when a member on here sent me a text telling me they passed...and I naturally panicked, went to check my results and then remembered that I took the PE in different state than they did.  I’m one of the unlucky ones whos in a state where it likely won’t be a day one release. Crisis temporarily averted. 

I still can’t seem to form a coherent statement, either. At work, or on here


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for those still waiting for results...


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RichardL91 said:


> SPAM﻿ for California!


This guy gets it.


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

Forces unite!

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam for Colorado!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!﻿


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEXAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEJAS


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEJAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEJAS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR TEJAS


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam for Colorado!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for the Dakotas, because no one else will!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!

SPAM FOR COLORADO!

SPAM FOR NORTH DAKOTA!

SPAM FOR SOUTH DAKOTA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!

Spam for Massachusetts

Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations

Spam for Connetecuit

Spam for Georgia

Spam for Florida

Spam for Kentucky

Spam for Illionois

Spam for Mississippi

Spam for Illinois

Spam for Missouri

Spam for Minnesota

Spam for North Dakota

Spam for South Dakota

Spam for Texas

Spam for Colorado

Spam for Nevada

Spam for California

Spam for Alaska

Spam for Hawai'i

Spam for Puerto Rico

Spam for USVI

Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas

Spam for Guam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania!

Spam for Delaware!

Spam for New Jersey!

Spam for DC!

Spam for Massachusetts

Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations

Spam for Connetecuit

Spam for Georgia

Spam for Florida

Spam for Kentucky

Spam for Illionois

Spam for Mississippi

Spam for Illinois

Spam for Missouri

Spam for Minnesota

Spam for North Dakota

Spam for South Dakota

Spam for Texas

Spam for Colorado

Spam for Nevada

Spam for California

Spam for Alaska

Spam for Hawai'i

Spam for Puerto Rico

Spam for USVI

Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas

Spam for Guam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR ILLINOIS!

SPAM FOR PENNSYLVANIA!

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!

SPAM FOR TEJAS!

SPAM FOR DELAWARE!

SPAM FOR NEW JERSEY!

SPAM FOR DC!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam for Pennsylvania! Spam for Delaware! Spam for New Jersey! Spam for DC! Spam for Massachusetts. Spam for Rhode Island and Providence Plantations. Spam for Connecticut. Spam for Georgia. Spam for Florida. Spam for Kentucky. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Mississippi. Spam for Illinois. Spam for Missouri. Spam for Minnesota. Spam for North Dakota. Spam for South Dakota. Spam for Texas. Spam for Colorado.  Spam for Nevada. Spam for California. Spam for Alaska. Spam for Hawai'i. Spam for Puerto Rico. Spam for USVI. Spam for the Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas. Spam for Guam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for everyone?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam for everyone?


At first I was going to leave out one state as a subtle joke, but I couldn't decide which state I wanted to insult. So yeah everyone.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At first I was going to leave out one state as a subtle joke, but I couldn't decide which state I wanted to insult. So yeah everyone.


Haha! I actually wasn't on this page of this thread when I posted that. But hey, it was perfect placement. Woohoo!


----------



## Janthered

Spammmm spammmm for all


----------



## RichardL91

SPAM﻿ for California!


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming for the sake of the F5 button in the upcoming days.


----------



## JayKay PE

Made it!!! It turns out taking your PE exam in what you do at work results in passing!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

YAYYYY AGAIN, @JayKay0914! Who'd have thought that? Haha!


----------



## leggo PE

Now what are you going to bake in celebration?


----------



## JayKay PE

Yup! @leggo PE turns out taking civil/construction wasn’t a very good way to start my PE career when half of the stuff wasn’t covered in my micro-scale undergrad. Enviro is way more easy since I do so much of it everyday at work!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Now what are you going to bake in celebration?


My cousins sent me an interesting sweet potato biscuit recipe, but I really want to try and make ginger biscuits. Need to make some caster sugar and find golden syrup (which might not be a US thing?).


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My cousins sent me an interesting sweet potato biscuit recipe, but I really want to try and make ginger biscuits. Need to make some caster sugar and find golden syrup (which might not be a US thing?).


Doesn't seem like it is... I've not heard of it. Which do you need it for, the ginger biscuits or the sweet potato biscuits?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Doesn't seem like it is... I've not heard of it. Which do you need it for, the ginger biscuits or the sweet potato biscuits?


Ginger biscuits. Very weird. Very British.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for... those left?


----------



## Tokka

Is this going to hit 15k. Has it never reached 15k?


----------



## Tokka

Btw spam for everyone!


----------



## CocoNut

Ok! Spam! Dang! Still spam!?!?!?!?!? Come on!!!! 15K


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## CocoNut

Good morning


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Morning passing spam, still hasn't fully sunk in yet


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can we briefly ban all the noobs for barely reaching 1/3 of the required spam count?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

you can't always get want you want, but if you try sometimes you get the spam that you need


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

Also hangover spam, very thankful my boss has been cool about my lack of production this week


----------



## JayKay PE

Early morning JayKay spam.  Had a good rehearsal last night, but the heat in my apartment is still not working (uuuuuuugh).


----------



## Ble_PE

Morning!

And congrats to all those who passed!! For those that didn't, don't let it get you down!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I can give my wife and family some credit for helping me pass, but when I was in need chat box Ashlei was there for me!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait...does this mean I need to change my username to  have PE on the end?  That seems so gauche.


----------



## Master slacker

postpost

edit:  HAHAHAHA!  Unexpected ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait...does this mean I need to change my username to  have PE on the end?  That seems so gauche﻿.


----------



## Janthered

spam for everybody still waiting


----------



## Janthered

Can I just say.... you all have made this experience so much better! thank you!


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

I can agree makes you feel like you not in it alone


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

When does NCEES release passing rates?


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

Waiting at he auto body shop for my baby to get a new headlight. Hopefully it’s fixed and I don’t need to come back again~


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Waiting at he auto body shop for my baby to get a new headlight. Hopefully it’s fixed and I don’t need to come back again~


Make sure they check your blinker fluid as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> Make sure they check your blinker fluid as well.


Well, I mean, I had mentioned in the auto thread that my brake fluid needed to be flushed. I got in the accident/crunched the whole front of my car so I wouldn’t have to look for someone to do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself-spam!


----------



## DerekJeter

Spamming for the release of the last few holdout states.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam for Colorado!


----------



## leggo PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Can we briefly ban all the noobs for barely reaching 1/3 of the required spam count?


No.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

leggo PE said:


> No.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam for passing scores


----------



## AlliChEME

I submitted my work experience to NCEES today. I have everything else processed and ready to go. Any idea how long it takes NCEES to review and send to your supervisor(s) for verification? Now that I know I passed, I wish I had already done this part too. But I was afraid to tempt fate.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for Illinois!!!


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Spamming because I don’t want to work.


----------



## Kalika PE

Are we there yet? SPAM


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## In/PE/Out

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen

#IllinoisResultsWhen


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## txjennah PE

#getyourshittogetherillinois


----------



## Janthered

spam with a song ... Bon Iver - Holocene


----------



## In/PE/Out

I’m getting tired of this waiting game. Just let me know if I passed or not. How hard is that, Illinois?

Edit: Pic is me, portrayed by someone who isn’t me


----------



## JayKay PE

In/PE/Out said:


> I’m getting tired of this waiting game. Just let me know if I passed or not. How hard is that, Illinois?
> 
> Edit: Pic is me, portrayed by someone who isn’t me





*edit* Pic is @In/PE/Out, portrayed by someone who isn't them


----------



## In/PE/Out

I can calm down now... IL has results

AND I PASSED! Woooo!  Party time!


----------



## txjennah PE

I have field work this weekend, but definitely want to celebrate the following weekend!

Here's to hoping my husband gets a job offer before then so we both have something to celebrate!  #spamforhusband


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't know about you all but I feel like I'm finally able to focus a little bit.  This entire week has been a dumpster fire in terms of focusing.


----------



## JayKay PE

That sounds like me.  I was kinda productive on Monday...and then it went down hill.  And now, all of a sudden, I passed.  Things that weren't working in my life (apartment boiler, car accident, some bills, gift cards) are suddenly being fixed, and now I'm getting some cool design work/getting put on different projects, and I'm just like: Wow.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> That sounds like me.  I was kinda productive on Monday...and then it went down hill.  And now, all of a sudden, I passed.  Things that weren't working in my life (apartment boiler, car accident, some bills, gift cards) are suddenly being fixed, and now I'm getting some cool design work/getting put on different projects, and I'm just like: Wow.


Happy it's all coming together @JayKay0914!


----------



## In/PE/Out

Yeah, I’m working overtime this weekend on a special project, so it’ll be hard to find a time to celebrate, but I’ll find time!!


----------



## JayKay PE

This weekend I wanted to see a movie to celebrate...but literally ever single day of my week is booked until like the 13th?  I think.


----------



## CocoNut

I passed! I passed! I passed! YAAAAAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## RichardL91

I passed!

!﻿


----------



## RichardL91

We still need spam for the Dakotas, Alaska and Hawaii and a few others


----------



## RichardL91

We still need spam for the Dakotas, Alaska and Hawaii and a few others


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## txjennah PE

#spamfortheslowstates


----------



## JohnLee

Spam For everyone


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam at the airport


----------



## JohnLee

Officially a Supporting Member... BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Officially a Supporting Member... BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## JohnLee

Spam Helped me pass


----------



## CocoNut

Ok I’m still in!!! Spam the volcano island till the cow runs away!!!

spammy!!!


----------



## CocoNut

JohnLee said:


> Spam Helped me pass


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNut

txjennah PE said:


> #spamfortheslowstates﻿


----------



## CocoNut

In/PE/Out said:


> I can calm down now... IL has results
> 
> AND I PASSED! Woooo!  Party time!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CocoNut

RichardL91 said:


> I passed!
> 
> !﻿


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is this thing still going?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

As long as we still believe


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is this thing still going?


apparently. Spam for April 2019?


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow, not even a 6K this time around &lt;smh&gt;. Expectations will be higher for the April 2019 exam session. Until then...







Be sure to tip your bar tenders. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam ya later, kiddos!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

In before the lock.... oh wait.


----------

